# Stardew Valley



## KarlaKGB

Stardew Valley is an upcoming harvest moon-style game for the PC with sprite graphics. it's been in development for over 3 years by one person and will be out on the 26th february.





it'll be available on steam, and also GOG/standalone. multiplayer will be added at a later date.

http://store.steampowered.com/app/413150/
http://stardewvalley.net/


----------



## NerdHouse

KarlaKGB said:


> Stardew Valley is an upcoming harvest moon-style game for the PC with sprite graphics. it's been in development for over 3 years by one person and will be out on the 26th february.
> 
> it'll be available on steam, and also GOG/standalone. multiplayer will be added at a later date.
> 
> http://store.steampowered.com/app/413150/
> http://stardewvalley.net/



Thanks for sharing. Dunno how I've missed this up until now @_@
Insta-wishlisted!


----------



## FancyThat

Looks fun thanks for posting, I'll have to remember to buy.


----------



## KarlaKGB

i'll bump with a reminder when it gets released


----------



## Saylor

I saw this earlier and got excited but I've forgotten about it! I'll definitely buy it when it comes out, it looks great.


----------



## Alienfish

looks cool, graphics reminds me of alttp of the zelda series..


----------



## mogyay

i'm excited


----------



## Alienfish

mogyay said:


> i'm excited



me too, i poked around the steam page and it look really nice and i need something to dwell in :'D


----------



## Blue Cup

Insanely excited for this game, being the absolutely huge Harvest Moon fan that I am. I'll be picking it up on day 1.


----------



## Amherst

This definitely looks like a mash-up of Harvest Moon and Terraria. The music is very Terraria too. Looking forward to it.


----------



## Stalfos

I did not know of this. Looks quite promising.


----------



## kakuloo

I am so excited for this game!  Besides just being a farming life sim, and exactly my style, it has tons of features that I've been wishing for in Harvest Moon games for ages.

*On the PC - *  Having a farming game on the computer is a dream come true!  Seeds of Memories is going to do this, apparently...but I am afraid that it doesn't seem to be as fully featured as Stardew is.
*NPC villagers that aren't just mindlessly happy all the time - *  The villagers all have personalities, and many have troubles _and _triumphs both.  HM characters have become more and more bland as time has passed.
*Marriage - *  You can marry ANY of the candidates whatever your gender.
*Participatory Festivals - *  The festivals aren't always just a little cutscene, you actually play a mini game to participate!
*Collecting - *  As we all know, filling up a museum is extremely fulfilling (thanks, Blathers!)  Well, there is a museum to fill up in Stardew!
*SIMPLE farming - * I don't have to worry about getting 10 different levels of turnip.  There's Turnips, and high quality turnips, and I don't have to min/max values to figure anything out.  I can appreciate that complex produce mechanics are neat...but I don't personally find them super fun.
*Family Life - *  After you get married...it's not the end of the game.  There's more to your spouse than just being a prize to be won. =P
*Slightly more directed - *  HM keeps stretching out the days and making things take longer and longer (presumably because people complained about not being able to do everything in a day?)  But it feels less fun to me when I don't have to plan a little to get stuff done.  If I can just goof around all day and still get the chores done in time to go around and give gifts...what's the point?  I end up doing everything efficiently and then spending that extra time grinding for bugs or something.  Not very fun.  Stardew has a faster day and it seems to be perfect for making things feel more like a game to be played.



Then there's stuff that Stardew simply seems to do better than Harvest Moon ever did (despite them trying to do it)

*Fishing - * There's a fun little mini game when you fish, and it ,makes it feel like you are actually reeling in a big one!
*Farm Decoration and layout, House decor, and character creation - * HM:ANB did this, but Stardew's tools seem to be much more flexible and allow for greater customization.

And lots more that I probably don't even know about yet.  I am crossing off the days until I get my hands on this game! =D


----------



## Dustmop

^ While I am also super excite for Stardew Valley, there's also World's Dawn on Steam now. If those are features you're looking for, it's worth looking into as well. :3

There's obvious Harvest Moon influence, but I hear they put a lot more effort into the writing; the characters and the story are deep, but the farming aspect itself is pretty shallow.*
Also goes a step beyond HM/Story of Seasons by allowing you to marry anyone, as Stardew does. (tho it seems to do that by asking your sexual orientation at the beginning; I am unsure if you can be bi or if it's strictly straight/gay).


*The dev(s) seem pretty committed, tho. It only released a week ago and they just updated it with double the farmland after people complained it was leaning too far into a dating sim realm - there wasn't enough farming to be done.


It's an RPG Maker title so I'd usually give it a pass just on that alone, but the reviews are making me consider nabbing it. lol



There is also Our Love Will Grow but you can only play as a boy and date girls. _"For the story."_ It's also a land of eternal summer, but on the flip side it's a much larger world and you have infinite pocket space. Basically, if you need more HM-likes in your life, it's already cheap and it's regularly discounted, lol.


----------



## KarlaKGB

Dustmop said:


> ^ While I am also super excite for Stardew Valley, there's also World's Dawn on Steam now. If those are features you're looking for, it's worth looking into as well. :3
> 
> There's obvious Harvest Moon influence, but I hear they put a lot more effort into the writing; the characters and the story are deep, but the farming aspect itself is pretty shallow.*
> Also goes a step beyond HM/Story of Seasons by allowing you to marry anyone, as Stardew does. (tho it seems to do that by asking your sexual orientation at the beginning; I am unsure if you can be bi or if it's strictly straight/gay).
> 
> 
> *The dev(s) seem pretty committed, tho. It only released a week ago and they just updated it with double the farmland after people complained it was leaning too far into a dating sim realm - there wasn't enough farming to be done.
> 
> 
> It's an RPG Maker title so I'd usually give it a pass just on that alone, but the reviews are making me consider nabbing it. lol
> 
> 
> 
> There is also Our Love Will Grow but you can only play as a boy and date girls. _"For the story."_ It's also a land of eternal summer, but on the flip side it's a much larger world and you have infinite pocket space. Basically, if you need more HM-likes in your life, it's already cheap and it's regularly discounted, lol.



i saw u playing castaway paradise too, and it looks pretty cool. also im glad i didnt buy it immediately when seeing it, cuz it went on 67% sale (chinese new year) a few hours later lol


----------



## Zodiac Crossing

Just wondering, is there a Mac version?  And how much would it be when it comes out?


----------



## kakuloo

It is just on PC at first (though the developer plans to do Mac and Linus releases if the game does well).

It's going to be $14.99

Also, he is planning to do an update in the future (think several months, rather than weeks) that will introduce full storymode 4 player co-op!


----------



## swpau

hi,,,me again..i find u (the game i looking for) out now..!
Great,,i am a super fan of 牧場物語(Japanese version) and have played HM:lost Valley (not so fun but still ok in general)...and i really want ot buy this game(Stardew Valley) since i find that there are many things are interesting(those can't find from HM and 牧場物語)...hope the game will be on sale asap...^__^


----------



## KarlaKGB

like i said in the other thread, if u have paypal or a credit card or other way to pay online, u can easily get the game.


----------



## swpau

KarlaKGB said:


> like i said in the other thread, if u have paypal or a credit card or other way to pay online, u can easily get the game.



thx..i will try my best to do so..thx a lot^__^

will u open a new thread like sharing the gameplay etc.here when u buy the game?


----------



## KarlaKGB

no reason to make a new thread


----------



## swpau

KarlaKGB said:


> no reason to make a new thread



but will u share the gameplay in here?


----------



## KarlaKGB

i'll post my thoughts, sure

u can already watch an early playthrough by the publishers





but be warned, there may be spoilers


----------



## oath2order

guys


one week


HYPE


----------



## KarlaKGB

o n e w e e k


----------



## kelpy

I want this aLREADY
1 week is too long


----------



## oath2order

Pasta said:


> I want this aLREADY
> 1 week is too long



some of us have been following

for three years

it's kinda weird to actually have a release date after all this time


----------



## kelpy

oath2order said:


> some of us have been following
> 
> for three years
> 
> it's kinda weird to actually have a release date after all this time



wow that's a long long time..
Pretty exciting for you, right?


----------



## swpau

Pasta said:


> wow that's a long long time..
> Pretty exciting for you, right?



i feel v happy the game will be on sale a week later...


----------



## oath2order

swpau said:


> i feel v happy the game will be on sale a week later...



How do you know it'll go on sale so wuickly


----------



## KarlaKGB

i think they mean that the game is being released in a week


----------



## Blue Cup

From what I understand, it will be available on the Steam store at 1pm eastern time. I have have off from work that day so it's gonna be pretty great.


----------



## swpau

KarlaKGB said:


> i think they mean that the game is being released in a week



yes..u right is released ...^___^


----------



## NerdHouse

3 days remain.


----------



## MyNameIsAlex

Man, the wait is killing me.


----------



## swpau

MyNameIsAlex said:


> Man, the wait is killing me.



totally agree with u -_-


----------



## Blue Cup

Got 25 minutes to spare?


----------



## KarlaKGB

would rather just play and discover the game myself, personally


----------



## oath2order

KarlaKGB said:


> would rather just play and discover the game myself, personally



Agreed. Like, nice job building hype I guess? Most people want to play the game, not watch some damn streamer.


----------



## Blue Cup

Jeez calm down. It's just a basic "Here's what you'll be playing with" video, not walking you over each and every freaking little pixel.


----------



## NerdHouse

Got a review key last night, played a couple of hours. I'm very impressed with its quality overall.


----------



## oath2order

Blue Cup said:


> Jeez calm down. It's just a basic "Here's what you'll be playing with" video, not walking you over each and every freaking little pixel.



I would much rather have the game than watch some streamer play it. I am not a fan of the idea of "streamer keys".



Chroma Red said:


> Got a review key last night, played a couple of hours. I'm very impressed with its quality overall.



What do you write for, where'd you get a review key? That's pretty cool.


----------



## kelpy

urgh 1 more day!
I'm gonna be very, very busy tomorrow with this game.


----------



## NerdHouse

oath2order said:


> What do you write for, where'd you get a review key? That's pretty cool.



I write reviews for my own Steam Curator group. I contacted them expressing my interest in writing a review/doing a video/posting a curation, and the dev (Eric) sent me a key.



Spoiler


----------



## KarlaKGB

o god are u the resurrected adol the red


----------



## kelpy

Chroma Red said:


> I write reviews for my own Steam Curator group. I contacted them expressing my interest in writing a review/doing a video/posting a curation, and the dev (Eric) sent me a key.
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler



that's really cool. The dev seems like a nice guy, from what I've seen of him.


----------



## NerdHouse

Pasta said:


> that's really cool. The dev seems like a nice guy, from what I've seen of him.



He is! Funny he mentioned bugs, because I ran into a really bad one already...the game is supposed to save when you sleep...I lost 4 in-game days of progress due to the game not saving like it's supposed to.


----------



## oath2order

Chroma Red said:


> He is! Funny he mentioned bugs, because I ran into a really bad one already...the game is supposed to save when you sleep...I lost 4 in-game days of progress due to the game not saving like it's supposed to.



please tell me you told him about this


----------



## kelpy

Chroma Red said:


> He is! Funny he mentioned bugs, because I ran into a really bad one already...the game is supposed to save when you sleep...I lost 4 in-game days of progress due to the game not saving like it's supposed to.



oh
Yeah, you had better tell him about that. before, you know.


----------



## NerdHouse

oath2order said:


> please tell me you told him about this





Pasta said:


> oh
> Yeah, you had better tell him about that. before, you know.



Don't worry, I sent him a detailed email about it. What I had done those 4 days, in what order, etc.
I did notice the game saving after certain events, like meeting specific NPCs.


----------



## NerdHouse

Looks like he pushed an update a little while ago. It was very small (650ish KB), but my game is now saving everytime I sleep!


----------



## kelpy

Cool. I should leave this thread, I'm getting ridiculously excited lol


----------



## swpau

the game will be released around 4hrs later in HK...(GMT+8)....so happy ....waiting ..


----------



## KarlaKGB

IT'S HAPPENING


----------



## oath2order

downloading right now 46MB out of 309.3MB


----------



## NerdHouse

Enjoy you guys! Looking forward to screenshots of your farms!


----------



## oath2order

Managed to do a little bit on the RuneScape BXP weekend, just enough to use all my charms. Didn't lose too much time 


227.8MB out of 309.3 MB

- - - Post Merge - - -

goodbye life


----------



## mogyay

boy do i suck at fishing

but this game is just lovely so far :') i can tell i'm gonna kill a lot of time on it


----------



## Alienfish

ahhhhhh i need it meow. it looks cool bruh


----------



## mogyay

Moko said:


> ahhhhhh i need it meow. it looks cool bruh



get it! :')


----------



## oath2order

I like how there's a drug trip when you meet the Wizard


----------



## Alienfish

mogyay said:


> get it! :')



i will not when I'm on booze though lolol


----------



## KarlaKGB

oath2order said:


> I like how there's a drug trip when you meet the Wizard



haha i was just about to post the 420 screenshot


----------



## oath2order

how do i bait a fishing rod


----------



## KarlaKGB

u need to buy the next level of fishing rod

if u go to his shop and look at it, it has a bait icon


----------



## oath2order

oh i figured it out, right and left clicking oops

if only i could get the damn fish i need

I can start working on the boiler room

MINECARTS. NEED TO DO THIS ONE


----------



## kelpy

ughh this game is great
lol I'm trying to find Robin's axe
HOW DO YOU LOSE AN AXE?


----------



## D i a

I just got Stardew Valley... not really interested in any of the marriage candidates so I may play through it flying solo. I just got access to the mine though, so that makes me happy.


----------



## oath2order

https://twitter.com/feliciaday/status/703724461803999232

hahhaa love it


----------



## Farobi

I'm in Day 4 and loving it so far <3 Just want to get a chest or something to put my stuff though...


----------



## KarlaKGB

Farobi said:


> I'm in Day 4 and loving it so far <3 Just want to get a chest or something to put my stuff though...



it's only 50 wood to make


----------



## mogyay

the bat/bird monsters in the mine are so annoying ugh


----------



## kelpy

UGHH
The fishing in this game is obnoxiously hard. I've caught 2 fish and I'm about 50 days into the game. One of those fish was the tutorial fish, so I've pretty much caught ONE fish.


----------



## Alienfish

Pasta said:


> UGHH
> The fishing in this game is obnoxiously hard. I've caught 2 fish and I'm about 50 days into the game. One of those fish was the tutorial fish, so I've pretty much caught ONE fish.



can't be worse than gaiaonline's thing where you have to do tiny slalom moves between the sticks o_o


----------



## kelpy

lol..

So I finally found the mayor's pants in Marnie's house, right? I spent like 2 weeks giving Marnie gifts so I can go in her bedroom and get the pants. WELL

I decided it would be funny if, during the Stardew Valley Fair, I put the mayor's pants on my grange display thing. It really was. I got 3rd place, so he must've thought it was funny too.
Little did I know that after the festival, all the things you put on display are taken away. So the mayor's pants are now gone. And I still have the quest. I'm giggling at this wonderfully stupid situation right now.


----------



## Trundle

Lol I'm on Day 8 or 9 and I've caught at least 20 fish. I found it hard at first but not anymore. Very well made game, it seems. I still haven't met about 4 people, including the wizard.


----------



## mogyay

Pasta said:


> lol..
> 
> So I finally found the mayor's pants in Marnie's house, right? I spent like 2 weeks giving Marnie gifts so I can go in her bedroom and get the pants. WELL
> 
> I decided it would be funny if, during the Stardew Valley Fair, I put the mayor's pants on my grange display thing. It really was. I got 3rd place, so he must've thought it was funny too.
> Little did I know that after the festival, all the things you put on display are taken away. So the mayor's pants are now gone. And I still have the quest. I'm giggling at this wonderfully stupid situation right now.



i have been looking for those pants forever, thanks for the tip 

does anyone know when iron becomes available, i recently just bought some but i'd rather not have to
also, i just built a silo but i'm unsure how it works, i tried cutting grass on my farm but none appeared in the silo? what am i doing wrong


----------



## KarlaKGB

mogyay said:


> i have been looking for those pants forever, thanks for the tip
> 
> does anyone know when iron becomes available, i recently just bought some but i'd rather not have to
> also, i just built a silo but i'm unsure how it works, i tried cutting grass on my farm but none appeared in the silo? what am i doing wrong



u have to cut a couple of squares for each unit of hay. my advice is just to cut patches out and leave some to regrow. reminder that it's grass, not the "bush" things that give u fibre


----------



## mogyay

KarlaKGB said:


> u have to cut a couple of squares for each unit of hay. my advice is just to cut patches out and leave some to regrow. reminder that it's grass, not the "bush" things that give u fibre



this was me giving u a break from a constant stream of questions ok thank you!


----------



## KarlaKGB

mogyay said:


> this was me giving u a break from a constant stream of questions ok thank you!



reminder that imhere4u


----------



## Farobi

KarlaKGB said:


> it's only 50 wood to make



O wow I went all the way to the carpenter thinking that they would make it. Turns out I had a crafting table, RIP 2 in-game hours :III my slight annoyance with the game is its slow character movement man..

Alsooo,  If I plant a Spring-plant seed that takes for example 14 days to grow on Spring 20, would it fully mature or will it die on the first day of Summer?


----------



## KarlaKGB

it'll wilt on the first day...unless it's a multi-season crop (like corn)

don't forget that unlike in harvest moon, a season is only 28 days (this cost me a couple of crops in spring lol)


----------



## Trundle

who the frig is this black guy and how do i find him


----------



## oath2order

Trundle said:


> who the frig is this black guy and how do i find him



That is Demetrius he lives with the carpenter and Sebastian


----------



## Trundle

oath2order said:


> That is Demetrius he lives with the carpenter and Sebastian



thanks much


----------



## KarlaKGB

tfw im in fall and only have one chicken


----------



## kelpy

Farobi said:


> O wow I went all the way to the carpenter thinking that they would make it. Turns out I had a crafting table, RIP 2 in-game hours :III my slight annoyance with the game is its slow character movement man..
> 
> Alsooo,  If I plant a Spring-plant seed that takes for example 14 days to grow on Spring 20, would it fully mature or will it die on the first day of Summer?



Press esc or E.
Click on the "options" tab (the game controller icon)
Turn on Auto-Run.
it'll save you a loooot of time in the future.

Also it will wilt on the first day of summer. Any Spring only plants will wilt on the first day of summer.


----------



## KarlaKGB

anyone else getting chickens that randomly arent laying eggs? for a while i thought maybe they bugged and occasionally not grazing, but after a day where i put hay in the feedbox, i was still missing an egg


----------



## kelpy

KarlaKGB said:


> anyone else getting chickens that randomly arent laying eggs? for a while i thought maybe they bugged and occasionally not grazing, but after a day where i put hay in the feedbox, i was still missing an egg



Yeah, that happens to me sometimes. Idk why yet.
I didnt feed all of them for a day and that seemed to make them re-sync their egg-laying.


----------



## Sataric

I have been watching this game as it has gone through development for years by now, and I think it looks great - But I am sad that it was launched without the promised co-op mode added since that was, in my personal opinion, the absolutely greatest aspect of the game. Finally a Harvest Moon'ish game that you can enjoy with your friends, ya know? At least it's being added (free of charge, I believe - Correct me if I'm wrong?) in a later patch, but I probably won't buy it until then despite the great reviews I've heard. Hopefully the few bugs that people have been experiencing will be ironed out by then as well.


----------



## KarlaKGB

ok cool story

- - - Post Merge - - -



Pasta said:


> Yeah, that happens to me sometimes. Idk why yet.
> I didnt feed all of them for a day and that seemed to make them re-sync their egg-laying.



someone said it happens if u dont close the hatch at night (the one they use to get in and out). i havent played enough days to see if it's true yet


----------



## Trundle

Finally hit summer, accidentally started an upgrade on my watering can a wee bit late and missed one day of watering, but it seems nothing too bad happened. Also hit lvl 45 in mines


----------



## KarlaKGB

trying to catch the legendary fish is so tilting


----------



## mogyay

KarlaKGB said:


> trying to catch the legendary fish is so tilting



i got mine first try


----------



## Trundle

me_irl






i got a gold pickaxe and have gotten to lvl 85 in the mines so that's pretty cool


----------



## swpau

Trundle said:


> me_irl
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> i got a gold pickaxe and have gotten to lvl 85 in the mines so that's pretty cool



Where is the place?


----------



## mogyay

swpau said:


> Where is the place?



the male part of the bathhouse!


----------



## KarlaKGB

wat does the female part look like


----------



## mogyay

KarlaKGB said:


> wat does the female part look like



it's a secret


----------



## uwuzumakii

I'm watching Commander Holly's play through of it and it looks SO FREAKING AMAZING!!! It's literally a mixture of Starbound and Harvest Moon! I don't have it sadly, so if you happen to have an extra copy... hmu, lol jk. I'M NOT KIDDING PLEASE GIVE IT TO ME!!!


----------



## Romaki

Currently saving up for it, halfway there!


----------



## swpau

mogyay said:


> the male part of the bathhouse!



oic...that why i haven't seen it in the game..


----------



## Heyden

I wanna buy it but I don't have $20 to spare atm ;( Maybe I'll wait for a sale IDK


----------



## unravel

Uhh anyone knows how to fix the program cuz it won't run

- - - Post Merge - - -

Heres the error


Spoiler



Message: Error loading "LooseSprites\daybg".
InnerException: System.IO.FileNotFoundException: Failed to load XnaNative.dll. Please verify that you have the XNA Framework installed.
   at ImportXnaNativeMethod((fnptr)* method, SByte* methodName)
   at Microsoft.Xna.Framework.Content.NativeMethods.CreateDecompressionContext()
   at Microsoft.Xna.Framework.Content.DecompressStream..ctor(Stream baseStream, Int32 compressedTodo, Int32 decompressedTodo)
   at Microsoft.Xna.Framework.Content.ContentReader.PrepareStream(Stream input, String assetName, Int32& graphicsProfile)
Stack Trace:    at Microsoft.Xna.Framework.Content.ContentReader.PrepareStream(Stream input, String assetName, Int32& graphicsProfile)
   at Microsoft.Xna.Framework.Content.ContentReader.Create(ContentManager contentManager, Stream input, String assetName, Action`1 recordDisposableObject)
   at Microsoft.Xna.Framework.Content.ContentManager.ReadAsset[T](String assetName, Action`1 recordDisposableObject)
   at Microsoft.Xna.Framework.Content.ContentManager.Load[T](String assetName)
   at StardewValley.Game1.LoadContent()
   at Microsoft.Xna.Framework.Game.Initialize()
   at StardewValley.Game1.Initialize()
   at Microsoft.Xna.Framework.Game.RunGame(Boolean useBlockingRun)
   at StardewValley.Program.Main(String[] args)


----------



## KarlaKGB

download https://www.microsoft.com/en-us/download/confirmation.aspx?id=20914 and install it, even if u think u already have it installed

also try plugging in a headset/speakers to your computer


----------



## Trundle

yeah you don't have the XNA framework installed. It even says it right in the error message


----------



## unravel

KarlaKGB said:


> download https://www.microsoft.com/en-us/download/confirmation.aspx?id=20914 and install it, even if u think u already have it installed
> 
> also try plugging in a headset/speakers to your computer





Trundle said:


> yeah you don't have the XNA framework installed. It even says it right in the error message



Even I get the latest ver of Framework now I understand why it needs to install version 4.0.0 thanks guys



Spoiler: When your demands are crazy af


----------



## Celloco

Is it good? I've seen a lot of talk about this game from friends and im kinda interested


----------



## Heyden

Finally got the game, yay. So far so good, just a little annoyed because I'm getting the running glitch too frequently but oh well. I really love the attention to detail they put it everything. IM GONNA HIT ON HALEY


----------



## Idfldnsndt

doughssant said:


> Finally got the game, yay. So far so good, just a little annoyed because I'm getting the running glitch too frequently but oh well. I really love the attention to detail they put it everything. IM GONNA HIT ON HALEY



Ugh Haley is so annoying lol. I'm going after Alex and she's just following him everywhere. It's like do u wanna fite me


----------



## KarlaKGB

doughssant said:


> Finally got the game, yay. So far so good, just a little annoyed because I'm getting the running glitch too frequently but oh well. I really love the attention to detail they put it everything. IM GONNA HIT ON HALEY



wats the running glitch?


----------



## Trundle

I haven't had any runtime errors with this game at all other than consistent ones that were patched at release (diagonal walking was really slow etc). I really wish I could marry Linus. I have 5 hearts with him and I don't think I have hearts with anyone else. I'm not even gay, I just want to marry Linus.


----------



## Elov

^ That's how I feel about Shane.  He was so rude and antisocial at first. He's stuck in a dead end job, and works the entire day, everyday stocking shelves. And then he heads straight for the pub to drink his sorrows away when he finally gets off of his godforsaken shift. And the fact that he has no love interest on top of that makes it even more depressing. He's so nice once you get to know him and even sends you PIZZA in the mail! The only reason I can't see why you shouldn't be able to pursue him is because he's given up on love and perhaps even life in general. He lives on a ranch, he loves taking care of animals (specifically chickens). The player should be able to marry him so he can finally quit his job and be happy helping on the farm living his dream career.

Turns out quite a bit of other people want him to be a marriage candidate as well, and Concernedape even acknowledged him becoming a possible marriage candidate in the future specifically! But, I already ended up marrying Sebastian so the Shane train has left the station... ;-; But I am looking forward to seeing concernedape improve marriage quality in general. He tweeted saying he's going to start working on it so I'm really excited. So far marriage life has been a real bore.


----------



## Jade_Amell

I love this game. I got as far as marrying Sebastian but stopped because he became a total zombie. I'm waiting for the next patch where they fix marriage which according to Ape will probably be tomorrow or this weekend! And I'll be starting over again. xD


----------



## Pietro:)100

This looks adorable so far. Definitely going to get it when the time comes!


----------



## LethalLulu

I bought this game a few days ago, and I already have 30 something hours.  I am absolutely addicted, I adore it.  Let's just say I haven't played league since I bought this game lol.


----------



## uwuzumakii

I love watching Commander Holly's let's play of it. It's so good! I'm always anticipating the next episode, and it really makes my want to get it, but I can't, cuz I'm poor. Oh well. I'll just save up money for it.


----------



## LethalLulu

BluePikachu47 said:


> I love watching Commander Holly's let's play of it. It's so good! I'm always anticipating the next episode, and it really makes my want to get it, but I can't, cuz I'm poor. Oh well. I'll just save up money for it.



I've been seeing it ALL over twitch, and then when I saw gamegrumps play the first episode and a half I'm like "I need this"


----------



## frio hur

i have pretty much lost my life to this game.

but gd fishing!  why is it so hard?! T-T


----------



## mogyay

funnily enough i really enjoy watching other people play the game. a few nights ago i think i played stardew for about 4+ hours and then watched someone stream it for a couple of hours, tru addiction <3 

on another note i'm choosing not to marry until shane is available for me


----------



## shunishu

frio hur said:


> i have pretty much lost my life to this game.
> but gd fishing!  why is it so hard?! T-T



same..  fishing is sooooooooooo hard in the beginning i ignored it mostly for my first ingame year  i once spent an entire week only with fishing to level it up and i did not even manage to catch one fish at level 1 :O
it does get a little easier later.. but you'll have to get there first.. it's such a struggle 

- - - Post Merge - - -



mogyay said:


> on another note i'm choosing not to marry until shane is available for me



just to let you know.. ther is already a mod that lets you marry shane being worked on right now.. 
it seems like it already works, but probably still being updated.. haven't read the full description 
http://community.playstarbound.com/threads/sivs-marriage-mods-shane-linus-emily.109678/

- - - Post Merge - - -



Trundle said:


> I just want to marry Linus.



there's a mod for that now btw http://community.playstarbound.com/threads/sivs-marriage-mods-shane-linus-emily.109678/


----------



## kelpy

I married Penny and one time she was trying to go to bed and she turned around sitting right next to the bed, stopped,
waited a few seconds and then SPED through the fireplace, through the bookcase and 
BAM
RIGHT ON OUT THROUGH THE WALLS
INTO THE ABYSS
"I'M OUTTA HERE"


----------



## visibleghost

hnngg.. i'm thinking about getting this game sometime soon but i'm not really sure if i should. there seems to be a lot of stuff to do and it seems like a lot of fun but honestly idk like.. what's the point?? and do you have a goal?? i have watched some ppl play it on youtube but i'm still confused

could anyone who has the game maybe tell me a little about what they think about it? ;;


----------



## Alienfish

lencurryboy said:


> hnngg.. i'm thinking about getting this game sometime soon but i'm not really sure if i should. there seems to be a lot of stuff to do and it seems like a lot of fun but honestly idk like.. what's the point?? and do you have a goal?? i have watched some ppl play it on youtube but i'm still confused
> 
> could anyone who has the game maybe tell me a little about what they think about it? ;;



this i wanna get it as well but eh it seems a bit.. confusing also i'd rather have it on like 3ds lol


----------



## NerdHouse

lencurryboy said:


> hnngg.. i'm thinking about getting this game sometime soon but i'm not really sure if i should. there seems to be a lot of stuff to do and it seems like a lot of fun but honestly idk like.. what's the point?? and do you have a goal?? i have watched some ppl play it on youtube but i'm still confused
> 
> could anyone who has the game maybe tell me a little about what they think about it? ;;




It's literally like Harvest Moon and Rune Factory did some cocaine, then had a baby.
It operates the same way Rune Factory does for the most part. There is a "goal" that you can go for, which is to become the "Hero of Stardew Valley", by completing all the major 'quests' and objectives by the end of Year 2. Past that though, the game does not end. You can continue farming, fighting, mining, building, etc to your heart's content.

It's just a really casual and relaxing game.


----------



## Alienfish

Chroma Red said:


> It's literally like Harvest Moon and Rune Factory did some cocaine, then had a baby.
> It operates the same way Rune Factory does for the most part. There is a "goal" that you can go for, which is to become the "Hero of Stardew Valley", by completing all the major 'quests' and objectives by the end of Year 2. Past that though, the game does not end. You can continue farming, fighting, mining, building, etc to your heart's content.
> 
> It's just a really casual and relaxing game.


Hmmm really might have an even close look then, it seems fun but yeah as long as it doesn't run on real time clocks like New Leaf I guess I'm in lol


----------



## kelpy

Moko said:


> Hmmm really might have an even close look then, it seems fun but yeah as long as it doesn't run on real time clocks like New Leaf I guess I'm in lol



oohhhh NO
no real time clocks don't you worry
this game is amazing everyone


----------



## Alienfish

Pasta said:


> oohhhh NO
> no real time clocks don't you worry
> this game is amazing everyone



gooood i hate those games yet i still play some new leaf lmao


----------



## Alienfish

Bahaha I actually got the game now cause my weirdo friend bought me the stuff :] Hope I'll like it cause it seems awesome.


----------



## Elov

Just wanted to share a screenshot of my farm. c: I know there's a way to capture a screenshot of your entire farm with a special program but it seems a bit complicated. ;-; So this is about as far out as I can zoom.


----------



## visibleghost

Elov said:


> Just wanted to share a screenshot of my farm. c: I know there's a way to capture a screenshot of your entire farm with a special program but it seems a bit complicated. ;-; So this is about as far out as I can zoom.



that looks really cool !!! i don't know a lot about the game but isn't it a lot of work to take care of all that? ;;


----------



## Elov

lencurryboy said:


> that looks really cool !!! i don't know a lot about the game but isn't it a lot of work to take care of all that? ;;



Oh I have a lot more crop fields that you can't see. This is merely the tip of the iceberg. And nope, no work at all. I have sprinklers in each of my crop fields, so no watering. All I need to do is harvest and replant as needed. ^-^


----------



## LethalLulu

Welp, have about 83 hours on it now, haha.  About to enter year 3 and man am I pumped.  

Also selling stuff in the winter like:  "1,500 gold earned"
Then selling stuff in the spring like:  "75,000 gold earned"


----------



## lostineverfreeforest

Just picked up this game a few days ago and I'm already hopelessly addicted. Knew that would happen, it's more or less the spiritual successor to the Harvest Moon series and I was hooked to HM64 as a kid. Retains all the defining characteristics and features of HM while expanding features in other areas. Overall a solid game, not the most original I've ever played but great fun. I can see myself pouring hundreds of hours into it easily.


----------



## Jade_Amell

My farm is a mess. It's so unorganized. I don't know how people can have such pretty designed farms. xD I don't have the patience for it. D:


----------



## lostineverfreeforest

ACN_Jade said:


> My farm is a mess. It's so unorganized. I don't know how people can have such pretty designed farms. xD I don't have the patience for it. D:



Just like Animal Crossing, one step at a time! I feel this game has a lot of appeal to us AC players being they are both simulator style games and involve a degree of home decorating. Don't know what's so fun about watering crops but it is!


----------



## frio hur

=^o.o^=


----------



## mogyay

idk if i should buy the last sword from the guild. i'm struggling in the skull cave


----------



## Feloreena

Does anyone have any tips for getting/farming clay? I recently started the game and it's the one thing holding me back from building the silo at the moment.


----------



## FanGirlCookie

Absolutely in love with this game, 50 hours of gameplay

- - - Post Merge - - -



Feloreena said:


> Does anyone have any tips for getting/farming clay? I recently started the game and it's the one thing holding me back from building the silo at the moment.



If you hoe the ground you can get clay, especially where the 'worms' are poking out


----------



## mogyay

i've seen ppl say that tilling the beach and the mines nets you a bit more, if it does it doesn't seem too noticeable but yeah!!


----------



## Feloreena

Cool, thanks both of you! I'll give it a try when I play more tomorrow.


----------



## KarlaKGB

ye if u have spare stamina then till random bits of dirt


----------



## 111111111111

The games okay. I like the music though. I've been watching markiplier play it recently.


----------



## LethalLulu

mogyay said:


> idk if i should buy the last sword from the guild. i'm struggling in the skull cave



I'd personally say yes, especially if you have the cash.  I ended up buying it as soon as I hit 25k, and oooh boy is it really nice.  I definitely say go for it.


----------



## lucyhannahg

i have been loving stardew valley! i really like the style of it and it's made me want to try harvest moon! as i heard it it very similar, also, does anyone know where to find the sewer key? the guy in control of the museum has it. but i have no idea how to get it off him? is it a certain number of minerals/scrolls donated?


----------



## KarlaKGB

i think it's just a certain number of things donated


----------



## mogyay

LethalLulu said:


> I'd personally say yes, especially if you have the cash.  I ended up buying it as soon as I hit 25k, and oooh boy is it really nice.  I definitely say go for it.



ok i think i shall then! 25k sadly is still quite a lot for me that's why i was hesitant but i really need iridium! thank you 



lucyhannahg said:


> i have been loving stardew valley! i really like the style of it and it's made me want to try harvest moon! as i heard it it very similar, also, does anyone know where to find the sewer key? the guy in control of the museum has it. but i have no idea how to get it off him? is it a certain number of minerals/scrolls donated?



60 to be exact!


----------



## LethalLulu

mogyay said:


> ok i think i shall then! 25k sadly is still quite a lot for me that's why i was hesitant but i really need iridium! thank you



No problem.  Honestly, soon enough you'll be making so much money, you'll be buying crap just for the sake of spending money.  Of course, I wish I knew that something would have been reALLY expensive before I started buying random stuff lol.  I found a few things randomly online that make you a TON of money.  Here's one I use:  (don't look if you would rather not use someone else's method, or want to play the game blindly)



Spoiler: Ca$h monay


----------



## KarlaKGB

can u harvest the honey from range?


----------



## Tinkalila

I've been watching the Game Grumps play it! I wanna get it, I will as soon as my birthday comes.


----------



## LethalLulu

KarlaKGB said:


> can u harvest the honey from range?



It has to be in the 8 blocks surrounding your character to harvest it.


----------



## mogyay

LethalLulu said:


> It has to be in the 8 blocks surrounding your character to harvest it.



oh hell yeah i'm doing that! that's a pretty sweet set up! thanks for the tip !


----------



## uwuzumakii

I got this game two days ago and I'm already on day 25! I'm so addicted!!!


----------



## ShinyYoshi

I'm really hoping this gets released for Mac because I have been a lifelong Harvest Moon fan and this game looks like it took every detail that bothered me about HM and fixed it. I wanna play it so badlyyyyyy.


----------



## LethalLulu

mogyay said:


> oh hell yeah i'm doing that! that's a pretty sweet set up! thanks for the tip !



No problem!  It's soooOOO nice.  Also when not in the right season, there are other flowers you can use.  Just look up honey on the wiki and it will tell you the best flowers to use.  The other way to make hella bank is with wine/beer.  I have so many of those things going, haha.


----------



## uwuzumakii

Imagine if/when this game gets multiplayer and people are going to be buying and selling all kinds of crops for the bundles, requests, etc.


----------



## Aquari

tbh it looks like a semi-poorly made fan game ;/


----------



## LethalLulu

Neikkocat06 said:


> tbh it looks like a semi-poorly made fan game ;/



I mean, you could say the same thing about Undertale, which is an amazing game.


----------



## kelpy

Neikkocat06 said:


> tbh it looks like a semi-poorly made fan game ;/



.. what? this guy spent 4 years making this game. By himself. Don't expect it to be like big-budget games that big companies like EA make. It's still great, though.


----------



## LethalLulu

Yah, I mean binding of isaac is really just a fangame of the original zeldas.
League of legends is just a fan game of dota.
Starcraft is just a fangame of command and conquer.
Call of duty is just a fangame of battlefield.
Rock band is just a fan game of guitar hero.
Pepsi is just a fansoda of coca cola.
Trump is just a fanpresident of obama.
Facebook is a fanwebsite of myspace.


----------



## KarlaKGB

lol this game feels more polished than the recent official harvest moon games


----------



## Alienfish

KarlaKGB said:


> lol this game feels more polished than the recent official harvest moon games


lol no wonder since harvest moon messed up so bad lmao


----------



## uwuzumakii

Moko said:


> lol no wonder since harvest moon messed up so bad lmao



wait wut happened?


----------



## Alienfish

company crap with name rights lol.


----------



## radical6

closest game i played to this was rune factory, and at first i thought it was boring but i got the hand of it and its pretty fun. i like the mining part so far, and i hope theres more conversations where i can reply later. probably gonna be using the wiki a lot to find out what abigail likes but im gonna try going in blind this time


----------



## N e s s

Neikkocat06 said:


> tbh it looks like a semi-poorly made fan game ;/


----------



## Aquari

N e s s said:


>



XDDD darn youngsters!!!


----------



## Cudon

I got this game last week and gotta say that I love it, but in a way the game seems really stressful? There is so much to do and the time goes by incredibly quick, so I end up wanting to do more than I have the time for. I also frequently just restart the game in the middle of the day to have a do-over if I'm displeased with how I'm doing. Pretty sure that's a personal problem with me and my obsession for efficiency. 

I also kind of dislike the villagers you can date? Like they're not bad characters but all of them are just teens you know? Like they have stupid teen problems and such, which I don't consider interesting. I'm going for Sebastian and I cringe every time he says something edgy or ''**** the establishment''-like even though I like the character. 

But overall the game is really cool and I'm surprised one guy could cram a game so filled with stuff. I'm really impressed.

- - - Post Merge - - -



Neikkocat06 said:


> tbh it looks like a semi-poorly made fan game ;/


The game is so polished that it's astounding that one person made it imo.


----------



## LethalLulu

Dinomates said:


> I got this game last week and gotta say that I love it, but in a way the game seems really stressful? There is so much to do and the time goes by incredibly quick, so I end up wanting to do more than I have the time for. I also frequently just restart the game in the middle of the day to have a do-over if I'm displeased with how I'm doing. Pretty sure that's a personal problem with me and my obsession for efficiency.
> 
> I also kind of dislike the villagers you can date? Like they're not bad characters but all of them are just teens you know? Like they have stupid teen problems and such, which I don't consider interesting. I'm going for Sebastian and I cringe every time he says something edgy or ''**** the establishment''-like even though I like the character.
> 
> But overall the game is really cool and I'm surprised one guy could cram a game so filled with stuff. I'm really impressed.
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> 
> The game is so polished that it's astounding that one person made it imo.



I was actually considering romancing Elliott, but he seemed like he was in his mid-late 30's, and that felt a little awkward for me lol.  I know the creator is working on more dating options, namely Shane, because of how many fans want to romance him.  There's actually a mod for it out right now haha.  Harvey also strikes me as older, seeing as he's a full-fledged doctor and all.  Honestly, personally, the only ones who seem remotely like teenagers are Abigail, Haley, Sam, and Sebastian, but even for these four, it's stretching it for me.  This is just my personal opinion and head canons, though.


----------



## Cudon

LethalLulu said:


> I was actually considering romancing Elliott, but he seemed like he was in his mid-late 30's, and that felt a little awkward for me lol.  I know the creator is working on more dating options, namely Shane, because of how many fans want to romance him.  There's actually a mod for it out right now haha.  Harvey also strikes me as older, seeing as he's a full-fledged doctor and all.  Honestly, personally, the only ones who seem remotely like teenagers are Abigail, Haley, Sam, and Sebastian, but even for these four, it's stretching it for me.  This is just my personal opinion and head canons, though.


Yeah I'm pretty sure Harvey is confirmed to be a bit older but I dunno, he just didn't interest me much. And Elliot might be too but I'm not into poets, so eh. But outside of those few I do feel that most of the people you can date are pretty teen-like. I dunno I could be totally wrong but it turns me off a lot about some characters. 

And really? I really like some of the nondateable characters, esp. Shane so that's really sick. I should prob look at the mods more closely, but from the quick glance I got a lot of them seemed kind of uninteresting? Like idk alot of ''make character x look like x or look like x nationality" and some other reskins I don't really care for. I mean, it's perfectly fine to edit the chars to look like how you want them to be but I personally like it more vanilla.


----------



## LethalLulu

Dinomates said:


> Yeah I'm pretty sure Harvey is confirmed to be a bit older but I dunno, he just didn't interest me much. And Elliot might be too but I'm not into poets, so eh. But outside of those few I do feel that most of the people you can date are pretty teen-like. I dunno I could be totally wrong but it turns me off a lot about some characters.
> 
> And really? I really like some of the nondateable characters, esp. Shane so that's really sick. I should prob look at the mods more closely, but from the quick glance I got a lot of them seemed kind of uninteresting? Like idk alot of ''make character x look like x or look like x nationality" and some other reskins I don't really care for. I mean, it's perfectly fine to edit the chars to look like how you want them to be but I personally like it more vanilla.



Same on the mod factor.  I like games vanilla.  The only mod I use to change anything like that is I have a dragon instead of a horse.  I mean, come on, you can't have a dragon and expect me to not get it lmao.  //obsessed.   I think you might be getting a heavier impression that they are younger because they live with their families, maybe?  Just a guess, but in our culture, in a lot of parts of the US and Europe, it's normal for a child to move out at 18, but in terms of Stardew, a really small village town in the middle of no where, their children are more likely to stay for much longer than age 18.  I remember noticing this personally and having it add to my head canon.  Also _if_ you assume chars in game have to be 21 to drink, Leah would have to be at least 21 (she's always at the saloon getting wine).    Obviously we don't know the culture there, so there could be no drinking age.  I just love how open ended the game is so you can decide a lot about the characters, at least in sense of age.  

I totally would marry Linus in a second playthrough, though.  He's too damn precious.  But he's like.... a grandpa figure to me LOL

Sorry if none of this makes sense, it's 6am and I'm on mobile because I just had wicked nightmares and I don't wanna go back to bed lol


----------



## Cudon

LethalLulu said:


> Same on the mod factor.  I like games vanilla.  The only mod I use to change anything like that is I have a dragon instead of a horse.  I mean, come on, you can't have a dragon and expect me to not get it lmao.  //obsessed.   I think you might be getting a heavier impression that they are younger because they live with their families, maybe?  Just a guess, but in our culture, in a lot of parts of the US and Europe, it's normal for a child to move out at 18, but in terms of Stardew, a really small village town in the middle of no where, their children are more likely to stay for much longer than age 18.  I remember noticing this personally and having it add to my head canon.  Also _if_ you assume chars in game have to be 21 to drink, Leah would have to be at least 21 (she's always at the saloon getting wine).    Obviously we don't know the culture there, so there could be no drinking age.  I just love how open ended the game is so you can decide a lot about the characters, at least in sense of age.
> 
> I totally would marry Linus in a second playthrough, though.  He's too damn precious.  But he's like.... a grandpa figure to me LOL
> 
> Sorry if none of this makes sense, it's 6am and I'm on mobile because I just had wicked nightmares and I don't wanna go back to bed lol


Yeah honestly that could be it. They also look the part I guess? But honestly some of the adults look pretty youthful too, like I was convinced that Emily was one of the characters you could marry cuz she looks so young.  And stereotype-wise it's easy to connect them to a young stereotype imo. It might also have to do with the fact that I'm a teen myself lol. 

And yeah Linus is really precious, like his humbleness is sweet even though it's a bit over the top at times.

And aw hope ya sleep well and all that :b

Edit: Actually about Emily wasn't she the sister of Haley? So she's not as old as some of the other adults. Why is she not dateable thennnn


----------



## LethalLulu

Dinomates said:


> Yeah honestly that could be it. They also look the part I guess? But honestly some of the adults look pretty youthful too, like I was convinced that Emily was one of the characters you could marry cuz she looks so young.  And stereotype-wise it's easy to connect them to a young stereotype imo. It might also have to do with the fact that I'm a teen myself lol.
> 
> And yeah Linus is really precious, like his humbleness is sweet even though it's a bit over the top at times.
> 
> And aw hope ya sleep well and all that :b
> 
> Edit: Actually about Emily wasn't she the sister of Haley? So she's not as old as some of the other adults. Why is she not dateable thennnn



Yes!  I thought the same about Emily, actually!  I guess it's just the artists' style.  That's what I'm guessing, because it is very ambiguous how old they could be.  The way I see it, I feel like the creator was trying to make it to they could appeal to any age.  

Emily is the sister of Haley, but based on the dialogue about each other, Emily seems like she could be +7 years or something to her.  And she isn't dateable because



Spoiler



Her and Clint have a 'thing' going on



For that reason, I hope she doesn't become dateable.

Obviously a portion of this is my head canon, so take it with a grain of salt, haha.


----------



## lostineverfreeforest

I was so bummed to see Emily wasn't a bachelorette.  Starting to gravitate towards Penny, she's modest and nice and just wants to settle down and start a family. Seems I always end up falling for the bookworm characters at the end of the day.


----------



## LethalLulu

lostineverfreeforest said:


> I was so bummed to see Emily wasn't a bachelorette.  Starting to gravitate towards Penny, she's modest and nice and just wants to settle down and start a family. Seems I always end up falling for the bookworm characters at the end of the day.



She's absolutely precious, I don't blame you.


----------



## visibleghost

hhey this might be a weird question but do you have to marry anyone? or, like, what good things come from marriage?


----------



## LethalLulu

lencurryboy said:


> hhey this might be a weird question but do you have to marry anyone? or, like, what good things come from marriage?



They do like daily tasks for you sometimes (which is obsolete later in the game anyway), and you can have a family.


----------



## visibleghost

LethalLulu said:


> They do like daily tasks for you sometimes (which is obsolete later in the game anyway), and you can have a family.



oh okay cool!! but it's optional, right? ^^


----------



## LethalLulu

lencurryboy said:


> oh okay cool!! but it's optional, right? ^^



Oh yah, of course.


----------



## mogyay

i hope shane becomes available, i know there's a mod but meh.. i'd rather it was just included in an update. i'm not really feeling anyone apart from shane. funnily enough alex is kinda growing on me? he's so obnoxious it's kinda cute


----------



## Cudon

mogyay said:


> i hope shane becomes available, i know there's a mod but meh.. i'd rather it was just included in an update. i'm not really feeling anyone apart from shane. funnily enough alex is kinda growing on me? he's so obnoxious it's kinda cute


Honestly I don't like how obnoxious Alex is, but I gotta say his heart events are much more interesting than the ones some others have. I totally went and spoiled myself all the heart events, bad bad me.


----------



## LethalLulu

Dinomates said:


> Honestly I don't like how obnoxious Alex is, but I gotta say his heart events are much more interesting than the ones some others have. I totally went and spoiled myself all the heart events, bad bad me.



Well yah, he's the typical 'jock' character.  I still like his character, though.  He's like that for his own reasons and that's special.

- - - Post Merge - - -



mogyay said:


> i hope shane becomes available, i know there's a mod but meh.. i'd rather it was just included in an update. i'm not really feeling anyone apart from shane. funnily enough alex is kinda growing on me? he's so obnoxious it's kinda cute



He's going to be included.  The creator of working on it.  I really wonder how multiplayer is gonna be incorporated.  The game seems heavily designed to be single player.


----------



## D i a

I didn't really find any of the candidates interesting for me, but I still chose one to continue on with. Even if they allowed marriage to anyone at all, my type's just not there. Lol, maybe I'm just too picky.

Also, I'm enjoying the Turnip Head scarecrow. Every time I see it, I think of Howl's Moving Castle. <3


----------



## Elov

I got all the bachelors and bachelorettes to 10 hearts while I was married to Sebastian (oops.) Honestly I was a bit disappointed with some of the 10 heart events. I was expecting them all to be romantic and sincere as Sebastian's event was. But a few of them were barely romantic at all! I won't send any spoilers. But a few of the events were really short and only lasted like a minute, and barely anything happened asides a kiss! I thought all the events would be given the same amount of effort and length but it seems like that wasn't the case.

I was surprised by Maru's the most. I was never really interested in her character but when I finally got her 10 heart event it was so sweet. Definitely the best 10 heart one of all the females imo.


----------



## Jade_Amell

I got them all to 10 hearts to see who I want to marry. The events helped me weed out the ones I wasn't to sure off. 



Spoiler



Alex got weeded out because he ordered my character a salad while he ate a steak and rubbed it in my face.
Leah got weeded out because a romantic picnic turned into her punching her ex in the face. Not a fan of violence.
Harvey got weeded out because I'm pretty sure he groped my boobs in the hot air balloon.
Elliott got weeded out because he's a writer and fixed a boat up himself and honestly, my character was shaking in fear not for being nervous.
Maru got weeded out because I'm pretty sure her father doesn't think my character is remotely good enough for his precious daughter.
And the others have their ratings.
Seb: Got a 7/10 because he smoked and then kissed my character. I don't like kissing ash trays. 
Penny: 7/10 think she just wanted to see what my swim suit looked like.
Haley: 8/10 she was a mean girl type that kinda mellowed out once meeting my character but still kinda seems that she's a gold digger.
Sam: 9/10 I'm pretty sure that large bass quest his mother gave was a set up because she suspected something was going on. And kinda cuddling on his bed after his mother walked in was kinda adorable in its own way. But I'm waiting for Spring to meet his father before I give him the pendent.


----------



## D i a

ACN_Jade said:


> I got them all to 10 hearts to see who I want to marry. The events helped me weed out the ones I wasn't to sure off.
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> Alex got weeded out because he ordered my character a salad while he ate a steak and rubbed it in my face.
> Leah got weeded out because a romantic picnic turned into her punching her ex in the face. Not a fan of violence.
> Harvey got weeded out because I'm pretty sure he groped my boobs in the hot air balloon.
> Elliott got weeded out because he's a writer and fixed a boat up himself and honestly, my character was shaking in fear not for being nervous.
> Maru got weeded out because I'm pretty sure her father doesn't think my character is remotely good enough for his precious daughter.
> And the others have their ratings.
> Seb: Got a 7/10 because he smoked and then kissed my character. I don't like kissing ash trays.
> Penny: 7/10 think she just wanted to see what my swim suit looked like.
> Haley: 8/10 she was a mean girl type that kinda mellowed out once meeting my character but still kinda seems that she's a gold digger.
> Sam: 9/10 I'm pretty sure that large bass quest his mother gave was a set up because she suspected something was going on. And kinda cuddling on his bed after his mother walked in was kinda adorable in its own way. But I'm waiting for Spring to meet his father before I give him the pendent.



Sam's dad is a nice guy.  I think it's funny you can view his brother's report card in the living room...! 
I agree with your assessment of Maru! I was already married, and I triggered Maru's first event with Demetrius. My response was "WOAH, BUDDY. I JUST WALKED IN HERE TO BUY A CALENDAR. CALM YOURSELF."

- - - Post Merge - - -

Oh! I also wanted to add, something that I thought strange happened. I returned home one day, and I went to talk to Sebastian, as normal. But he was _really_ mad at me - he said I had left a bunch of things out and that I could have cleaned up before he got home.

I have no idea what he was referring to. Everything is packed away in a chest, there's nothing just sitting out. I'm wondering if it has anything to do with stumps, weeds, and stones on the farm? It's the only possible thing I can think of. If anyone else has any ideas or has seen this before, let me know what it's about.


----------



## Jade_Amell

D i a said:


> Sam's dad is a nice guy.  I think it's funny you can view his brother's report card in the living room...!
> I agree with your assessment of Maru! I was already married, and I triggered Maru's first event with Demetrius. My response was "WOAH, BUDDY. I JUST WALKED IN HERE TO BUY A CALENDAR. CALM YOURSELF."




He threatened me! I'm like "Woah dude! I was here to give Sebby a frozen tear and figured I'd say hi. QQ And he treats Sebby so badly. I was torn between Sebby and Sam but I really don't like ashtrays. =[


----------



## D i a

ACN_Jade said:


> He threatened me! I'm like "Woah dude! I was here to give Sebby a frozen tear and figured I'd say hi. QQ And he treats Sebby so badly. I was torn between Sebby and Sam but I really don't like ashtrays. =[



I married Seb. I agree, I'm not really attracted to the whole smoking thing. I married him because I got to essentially play D&D with him, and I thought that was cute. But yeah, Demetrius treats Seb badly, and you the player, too. No wonder Maru's single. She may be forever alone, if Demetrius has anything to say about it.


----------



## Jade_Amell

It's making me want to marry him on this new char but...Sam D:


----------



## Cudon

I personally don't like the whole smoking thing either, but it fits his rebel stereotype. But you're not escaping that cuz I'm pretty sure Sam smoke too, since it's mentioned on the wiki on Sebs schedule. Either way the characters are there to represent stereotypes that people like, and of course there's going to be a few things you may not personally like.

"Smoking by the river outside Sam's house with him." Is straight from Sebs schedule on here


----------



## FanGirlCookie

This game is pure gold.
I have 50+ hours on this game, haha.


----------



## Jade_Amell

Dinomates said:


> I personally don't like the whole smoking thing either, but it fits his rebel stereotype. But you're not escaping that cuz I'm pretty sure Sam smoke too, since it's mentioned on the wiki on Sebs schedule. Either way the characters are there to represent stereotypes that people like, and of course there's going to be a few things you may not personally like.
> 
> "Smoking by the river outside Sam's house with him." Is straight from Sebs schedule on here



But when you look at the sprites, it just looks like Sam's playing on his phone while Seb smokes. x3


----------



## MayorBlueRose

I got my old pc laptop out as i am an impatient mac user and couldnt wait to get the game.

So far i love it!! Addicted already going to play a lot more of it tomorrow! <3


----------



## lostineverfreeforest

Does anybody find the game has no challenge by the middle of year 2? The money just keeps piling in and I have all the upgrades and tools. Seems like it'll be smooth sailing from here unless something happens, but I'm pretty sure I unlocked everything.


----------



## Cudon

lostineverfreeforest said:


> Does anybody find the game has no challenge by the middle of year 2? The money just keeps piling in and I have all the upgrades and tools. Seems like it'll be smooth sailing from here unless something happens, but I'm pretty sure I unlocked everything.


I'm still on the first year due to being busy, but it seems like the game has this really huge snowballing effect? Like the start was sooo slow and it's nuts to see the later towns with sprinkles and stuff.


----------



## LethalLulu

I have that issue, too.  I JUST started year 3, and I have around 650k gold.  I might be taking a break until a big update comes out so I can go back to League.  I'll still be playing, just not binge playing like crazy.


----------



## Jade_Amell

I agree, there doesn't seem to be any huge money sinks in the game. Aside from Statue of Endless Fortune which costs 1m to buy. I'm hoping he'll add more money sinks in the game. Maybe another dungeon/mine or something too.


----------



## inkling

Hey guys I just bought this today! I've only played for 6 hours but I love it so much


----------



## lostineverfreeforest

inkling said:


> Hey guys I just bought this today! I've only played for 6 hours but I love it so much



Say goodbye to your life for the next week.


----------



## Jade_Amell

If you want to take pictures of your farm this is a pretty handy tool.

http://community.playstarbound.com/threads/stardew-farm-screenshot-sharing-tool-and-site.110774/

And not even remotely close to complicated. :3

This is how my farm looks. :3


Spoiler


----------



## inkling

ACN_Jade said:


> If you want to take pictures of your farm this is a pretty handy tool.
> 
> http://community.playstarbound.com/threads/stardew-farm-screenshot-sharing-tool-and-site.110774/
> 
> And not even remotely close to complicated. :3
> 
> This is how my farm looks. :3
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 168915



wow, thats so cute and organized! i ended up retstarting today and im almost through spring. i finally am building a coop.


----------



## inkling

you guys don't understand how much I love this game. It is my new favorite thing in life.


----------



## kelpy

I know some of you guys really love shane, so if you have twitter be sure to vote in CA's twitter poll on who to add for a marriage candidate.
https://twitter.com/ConcernedApe/status/717475373903011840

3 hrs left~


----------



## Miggi

I've already voted for Shane. There's also a poll for the female characters:
https://twitter.com/ConcernedApe/status/717475490634686464


----------



## Jade_Amell

inkling said:


> wow, thats so cute and organized! i ended up retstarting today and im almost through spring. i finally am building a coop.



Thanks! It took a bit of planning on how I wanted it to look. :3


----------



## LethalLulu

I love how high the percentage is for Shane.  It's exactly what I expected.  So many fans want him to be an option.


----------



## Cudon

Whats the percentage for Wizard? :0 I'm way too lazy to make a twitter account to vote / check votes.


----------



## Wolfycheeks

I got this game as soon as it came out, as I love both pixel games and harvest moon-ish games, mixed with RPG elements. I have to say I feel really dissapointed, normally I love games like this (I also played World's Dawn, for about 8 hours, if anyone knows it, it's an RPGmaker harvest moon ish game on steam). The game just really dissapointed me, for various reasons.. one being that it's just so repetetive, and from the start you get thrown into the deep about what to do I guess. Everything takes too much stamina, and the mines get boring quite easily. Also I waited literally all day until a certain character came out of his room. It's just too hard to get friendly with the people without pissing them off by giving them the wrong gifts. I don't know, it just dissapointed me. I might give it a try again sometime, but it just all seemed too much for me, with barely any explaination on what to do, what people like, and just the overall feeling seemed bland.


----------



## Cudon

Wolfycheeks said:


> I got this game as soon as it came out, as I love both pixel games and harvest moon-ish games, mixed with RPG elements. I have to say I feel really dissapointed, normally I love games like this (I also played World's Dawn, for about 8 hours, if anyone knows it, it's an RPGmaker harvest moon ish game on steam). The game just really dissapointed me, for various reasons.. one being that it's just so repetetive, and from the start you get thrown into the deep about what to do I guess. Everything takes too much stamina, and the mines get boring quite easily. Also I waited literally all day until a certain character came out of his room. It's just too hard to get friendly with the people without pissing them off by giving them the wrong gifts. I don't know, it just dissapointed me. I might give it a try again sometime, but it just all seemed too much for me, with barely any explaination on what to do, what people like, and just the overall feeling seemed bland.


I personally used a wiki so I had zero of these problems. I'm really into efficiency when playing games so I would have hated trying to catch the characters to talk to them without a guide. Gifting them stuff would have been a huge gamble too. While you may not like the idea of using a wiki, it really helps with games like this that require way too much trial and error imo.

Anyway a bit later on into your second month you unlock something that let's you restore your stamina, and it only takes about an hour of ingame time to do it. Also later on you don't need to waste as much energy on farming due to automated stuff. But yeah the start was slow, and I honestly can't imagine playing this game blind. 

Also imo part of the factor that might contribute to the blandness might be the graphics. I normally like pixel art, but sv has some meh pixel art. I esp hate the character models. Female haircuts look so ugly from the side lol.


----------



## Alienfish

Dang that cat is so freaking cute -squish-

totally did not name it Sergio oh nope


----------



## D i a

Dinomates said:


> Whats the percentage for Wizard? :0 I'm way too lazy to make a twitter account to vote / check votes.


Here are all of the current standings for the male and female polls:
Shane is leading at 48%, Wizard is in second at 30%, Linus at 16%, and Clint at a measly 6%.
Emily is leading at 59%,  22% for Sandy, 10% Pam, and 9% Marnie.
I think it's really interesting how eager people seem to be to pull Emily away from Clint, but no one cares an ounce for the guy himself. It's too bad, I think he could actually turn out to be an interesting option.
Don't ask me why Pam is on that list. I really don't know.


----------



## Alienfish

//facepalm tfw when you find out about shipping box lmango.


----------



## NerdHouse

Saved my game, woke up the next day and everything but my UI and character is completely black. It was like my character was walking in the void. Quit and reloaded my save only to discover it crashes the game.


Had to start a new file :/


----------



## radical6

romancing marnie when she already has a kid..hmm.. interesting lol
i was shocked to learn emily wasnt an option at first tbh
and pam..uh...well i mean okay i guess


----------



## LethalLulu

D i a said:


> Here are all of the current standings for the male and female polls:
> Shane is leading at 48%, Wizard is in second at 30%, Linus at 16%, and Clint at a measly 6%.
> Emily is leading at 59%,  22% for Sandy, 10% Pam, and 9% Marnie.
> I think it's really interesting how eager people seem to be to pull Emily away from Clint, but no one cares an ounce for the guy himself. It's too bad, I think he could actually turn out to be an interesting option.
> Don't ask me why Pam is on that list. I really don't know.



I'm sad to see that Emily is at such a high percentage, because I think her and Clint together would be so damn cute.

And yah...Pam?  Well, ok...lol


----------



## Jade_Amell

justice said:


> romancing marnie when she already has a kid..hmm.. interesting lol
> i was shocked to learn emily wasnt an option at first tbh
> and pam..uh...well i mean okay i guess




Marnie doesn't have kids. Jas and Shane are her niece and nephew.


----------



## inkling

i am in love with clint for some reason tho


----------



## oath2order

D i a said:


> Here are all of the current standings for the male and female polls:
> Shane is leading at 48%, Wizard is in second at 30%, Linus at 16%, and Clint at a measly 6%.
> Emily is leading at 59%,  22% for Sandy, 10% Pam, and 9% Marnie.
> I think it's really interesting how eager people seem to be to pull Emily away from Clint, but no one cares an ounce for the guy himself. It's too bad, I think he could actually turn out to be an interesting option.
> Don't ask me why Pam is on that list. I really don't know.



Okay so the drunk and Emily are gonna win

Sandy tho. Give Sandy some love

- - - Post Merge - - -

Also I hate Abigail


----------



## Elov

ACN_Jade said:


> If you want to take pictures of your farm this is a pretty handy tool.
> 
> http://community.playstarbound.com/threads/stardew-farm-screenshot-sharing-tool-and-site.110774/
> 
> And not even remotely close to complicated. :3
> 
> This is how my farm looks. :3
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 168915



THANK YOU! Thank you so much for sharing this tool! I've been wanting to get a full screen capture for so long but all the other tools were too complicated! 

Here's a screenshot of my farm. I've been working on it a lot lately, I remodeled it like crazy yesterday. It's still a work in progress but I feel like it's coming along nicely. c: There's still a bunch of things I'm going to get rid of. Like for example the random barn and coop by the pond and in the pen is there temporarily. But the rest of the things I'm planning to do is pretty minor.

http://stardew.farm/screenshot/57037c7a1700d45a6e0b2bd0/1460009217.png


----------



## LethalLulu

Elov said:


> THANK YOU! Thank you so much for sharing this tool! I've been wanting to get a full screen capture for so long but all the other tools were too complicated!
> 
> Here's a screenshot of my farm. I've been working on it a lot lately, I remodeled it like crazy yesterday. It's still a work in progress but I feel like it's coming along nicely. c: There's still a bunch of things I'm going to get rid of. Like for example the random barn and coop by the pond and in the pen is there temporarily. But the rest of the things I'm planning to do is pretty minor.
> 
> -snip-



No scarecrows?  O:
Very pretty farm, though.  The heart is cute.


----------



## Elov

LethalLulu said:


> No scarecrows?  O:
> Very pretty farm, though.  The heart is cute.



I just got done destroying my stone paths and replacing it with wood ones, and ended up destroying all my scarecrows in the process. xD I honestly forgot to put them back down, thank you so much for pointing it out and for the compliment as well! c:


----------



## LethalLulu

Elov said:


> I just got done destroying my stone paths and replacing it with wood ones, and ended up destroying all my scarecrows in the process. xD I honestly forgot to put them back down, thank you so much for pointing it out and for the compliment as well! c:



Ahh, that makes sense.  

@thread
Is anyone else struggling to get rabbit's feet?  I have only ever gotten one, and that was from the traveling cart.


----------



## Cudon

Elov said:


> THANK YOU! Thank you so much for sharing this tool! I've been wanting to get a full screen capture for so long but all the other tools were too complicated!
> 
> Here's a screenshot of my farm. I've been working on it a lot lately, I remodeled it like crazy yesterday. It's still a work in progress but I feel like it's coming along nicely. c: There's still a bunch of things I'm going to get rid of. Like for example the random barn and coop by the pond and in the pen is there temporarily. But the rest of the things I'm planning to do is pretty minor.


Really cute farm but you seem to have a lot of farm animals? Nothing wrong w it but I've heard that farm animals don't earn much? Just asking if its true cuz it's kinda heartbreaking imo.


----------



## D i a

Everyone's farm is so organized, and mine is just severely organic. But that's okay, I like that.
I could not bother to put down as many paths as you guys are. x3 Actually this is mirroring ACNL, HA!


----------



## tobi!

I bought but I wouldn't recommend it to my friends. It's not that fun, imo. It gets boring having to run everywhere. Once you finally obtain the horse, it's much better.

The fishing is really tough but I finally mastered it and it became much easier. Farming is cool but the energy required kinda sucks.
Also, a huge thing in the game is your relationships with the townsfolk. Um, I didn't find any I actually liked, to be honest. I tried to be nice and it was cool and all but I soon stopped caring about talking to them everyday.


----------



## inkling

im in summer & its so pretty. just had to restart for the potluck thingy bc i brought jam and didnt know what i was in for lol

- - - Post Merge - - -

also FYI @thread shane and emily won for the marriage candiates!

- - - Post Merge - - -

congrats @shane he was so miserable bc he already knew god didn't want him to live happily ever after


----------



## Jade_Amell

Ugh. Really? I should have asked someone else to dance that would have LOVED to dance with me.


----------



## Elov

Dinomates said:


> Really cute farm but you seem to have a lot of farm animals? Nothing wrong w it but I've heard that farm animals don't earn much? Just asking if its true cuz it's kinda heartbreaking imo.



I honestly feel like they earn a decent amount and are pretty low maintenance. I have two farms filled with just pigs and rabbits. And they make quite a bit of profit. Especially if you have the truffle oil and wool spinner thingys. I'm using the other coop and barn for cows and chickens because I need milk and eggs for a lot of recipes. I used to have a lot of eggs and milk saved up but I ended up converting them into cheese/mayo and selling them all. ;-; In the end I'll have 3 barns and 3 coops fully ugraded. I don't think it's too excessive. I barely focus on animals at all.


----------



## Cudon

Elov said:


> I honestly feel like they earn a decent amount and are pretty low maintenance. I have two farms filled with just pigs and rabbits. And they make quite a bit of profit. Especially if you have the truffle oil and wool spinner thingys. I'm using the other coop and barn for cows and chickens because I need milk and eggs for a lot of recipes. I used to have a lot of eggs and milk saved up but I ended up converting them into cheese/mayo and selling them all. ;-; In the end I'll have 3 barns and 3 coops fully ugraded. I don't think it's too excessive. I barely focus on animals at all.


Aight that makes me hopeful, I kept hearing of people having like 1 of each animal and then just selling them after getting the town hall stuff :/ But man that reminds me of how low % the achievement for having cooked all recipes is. I want ittt


----------



## Jade_Amell

If you have the green house and churning out cranberries or if you're making artisan wine, money shouldn't really be much of an issue. Since at the moment there isn't any actual money sinks into the game unless you want to buy this. http://stardewvalleywiki.com/Statue_Of_Endless_Fortune


----------



## LethalLulu

ACN_Jade said:


> If you have the green house and churning out cranberries or if you're making artisan wine, money shouldn't really be much of an issue. Since at the moment there isn't any actual money sinks into the game unless you want to buy this. http://stardewvalleywiki.com/Statue_Of_Endless_Fortune



I filled my greenhouse with mostly rare fruit and ancient fruits to turn to wine and jelly.  I do have some things that produce crops multiple times, though, like corn, cranberries, eggplant, strawberries, hot peppers, etc.

I am close to completing everything in this game, so I'll be making a new character, and in tradition of all my secondary characters, it will be named Sanic and have blue spiky hair and blue skin.  (Also I'm getting a mod to make him run faster because I'm a filthy cheater)


----------



## uwuzumakii

I just got a void chicken last (real) night and while I was mining in the Skull Caverns, I found two prismatic shards! What luck!


----------



## Jade_Amell

LethalLulu said:


> I filled my greenhouse with mostly rare fruit and ancient fruits to turn to wine and jelly.  I do have some things that produce crops multiple times, though, like corn, cranberries, eggplant, strawberries, hot peppers, etc.
> 
> I am close to completing everything in this game, so I'll be making a new character, and in tradition of all my secondary characters, it will be named Sanic and have blue spiky hair and blue skin.  (Also I'm getting a mod to make him run faster because I'm a filthy cheater)



Yeah, I have half cranberries, and half starfruit. And slowly working on Ancient Seeds and kegs.


----------



## LethalLulu

ACN_Jade said:


> Yeah, I have half cranberries, and half starfruit. And slowly working on Ancient Seeds and kegs.



I have like 250 cranberries with just 2 plants, so I don't need any more haha.  and I auto-sell ones with stars.


----------



## D i a

BluePikachu47 said:


> I just got a void chicken last (real) night and while I was mining in the Skull Caverns, I found two prismatic shards! What luck!



I can't even find one. T_T What levels did you find them on (if you recall)...? You must have had the best luck that (in game) day.


----------



## oath2order

BluePikachu47 said:


> I just got a void chicken last (real) night and while I was mining in the Skull Caverns, I found two prismatic shards! What luck!



One to donate to the museum and one to get the Galaxy Sword with, nice!


----------



## Zanessa

Very excited that Emily will be the next bachelorette!


----------



## KarlaKGB

glad ppl are enjoying the game so much


----------



## frio hur

T-T


----------



## Jade_Amell

I will be taking a break from this game for a while...Dark Souls 3 is coming out on Monday and I'm waaaay to excited for it.


----------



## oath2order

ACN_Jade said:


> I will be taking a break from this game for a while...Dark Souls 3 is coming out on Monday and I'm waaaay to excited for it.



more like dank souls amirite


----------



## oath2order

Finally beat Junimo Kart and finished Monster Eradication ugh


----------



## inkling

so i reached fall, still in year 1. been planting so many crops. as far as buildings i only have a chicken coop and silo, but im in the process of upgrading my watering can, finally.


----------



## mogyay

anyone know the most efficient way of finding dwarf scroll 4? this is getting tedious. just been killing monsters and using my hoe in the mine below lvl 80 but i'm nt finding anything


----------



## KarlaKGB

git gud


----------



## Cudon

mogyay said:


> anyone know the most efficient way of finding dwarf scroll 4? this is getting tedious. just been killing monsters and using my hoe in the mine below lvl 80 but i'm nt finding anything


I got mine from like floors 50-60 so I guess it's just luck?

Anyone know how to get a white chicken? Also omg I actually caught a catfish


----------



## mogyay

Dinomates said:


> I got mine from like floors 50-60 so I guess it's just luck?
> 
> Anyone know how to get a white chicken? Also omg I actually caught a catfish



thanks! like 10 minutes later i actually found one woo

as for a white chicken i think it's just random what marnie gives you, i have all white chickens besides one. people on this/ thread though seem to think it's do with letter combinations or something so there could be something in that idk


----------



## Jade_Amell

mogyay said:


> anyone know the most efficient way of finding dwarf scroll 4? this is getting tedious. just been killing monsters and using my hoe in the mine below lvl 80 but i'm nt finding anything



Sadly, that's basically it. It took me a a game week dedicated to just mining for it. Luckily I had a silo and the upgraded barns so the animals didn't suffer and the sprinklers took care of the plants.

- - - Post Merge - - -

Color of the chickens are random.


----------



## inkling

ACN_Jade said:


> Color of the chickens are random.



oh no im sad to learn this. i have 1 chicken coop and 4/4 chickens are white laying white eggs. i really want a brown one tho! maybe ill build 1 more chicken coop and buy more chickens and hopefully ill get a brown one. im not sure if it makes a difference in the game but the brown ones look so cute.

 i just finished building a barn and bought 2 cows. one is named molly and the other is named octopus.


----------



## Cudon

inkling said:


> oh no im sad to learn this. i have 1 chicken coop and 4/4 chickens are white laying white eggs. i really want a brown one tho! maybe ill build 1 more chicken coop and buy more chickens and hopefully ill get a brown one. im not sure if it makes a difference in the game but the brown ones look so cute.
> 
> i just finished building a barn and bought 2 cows. one is named molly and the other is named octopus.


They produce diff color large eggs that count as 2 diff things to donate to the town hall thing. Guess I'll be resetting the next day I play and bugging Marnie till she gives me the right one.


----------



## inkling

Dinomates said:


> They produce diff color large eggs that count as 2 diff things to donate to the town hall thing. Guess I'll be resetting the next day I play and bugging Marnie till she gives me the right one.



ya, that's true. you need a brown egg for the bundle. that's the only reason why i knew it was possible.

resetting is a good idea. i think ill try that next time


----------



## KarlaKGB

i defs had a brown chicken hatch from a white egg before


----------



## Alienfish

Started to get the hang more seriously now which is kinda good but whoever invented the fishing mechanic must have been drunk lol. I could always try with controller or the mod but I hate that the cursor disappears so you always press too hard..gah.


----------



## inkling

KarlaKGB said:


> i defs had a brown chicken hatch from a white egg before



good to know. i haven't hatched any chickies from eggs yet


----------



## LethalLulu

Moko said:


> Started to get the hang more seriously now which is kinda good but whoever invented the fishing mechanic must have been drunk lol. I could always try with controller or the mod but I hate that the cursor disappears so you always press too hard..gah.



The fishing mini game I though was utterly miserable at first, but once I got used to it, I never miss fish.  I even catch legendary fish on my first or second try.  
But yah, the mini game could have been easier to control...it's really stressful sometimes lol.


----------



## Alienfish

LethalLulu said:


> The fishing mini game I though was utterly miserable at first, but once I got used to it, I never miss fish.  I even catch legendary fish on my first or second try.
> But yah, the mini game could have been easier to control...it's really stressful sometimes lol.



I still think, kind of. I will probably try with a controller or something cause I get to click like 3 times maybe and it mostly stop because randomness idek i don't even hit something?? also the cursor ugh.


----------



## LethalLulu

Moko said:


> I still think, kind of. I will probably try with a controller or something cause I get to click like 3 times maybe and it mostly stop because randomness idek i don't even hit something?? also the cursor ugh.



Yah, the controls are pretty bad.  It gets more forgiving when fishing is maxed out and you have the best rod.


----------



## Cudon

LethalLulu said:


> Yah, the controls are pretty bad.  It gets more forgiving when fishing is maxed out and you have the best rod.


Idk I personally had no problems? Like it's a bit shiety at first but you get used to it p quickly. No legendary fishies for me yet though.


----------



## Alienfish

LethalLulu said:


> Yah, the controls are pretty bad.  It gets more forgiving when fishing is maxed out and you have the best rod.



Oh yes they are, plus idek they made it too easy to hit the top/bottom on the fishing bar as well :/

Yush, so I've heard :3


----------



## LethalLulu

Dinomates said:


> Idk I personally had no problems? Like it's a bit shiety at first but you get used to it p quickly. No legendary fishies for me yet though.



Yah, my friend said he had no issues with it either.  Some people I guess just understand it right away, and others struggle with it.



Moko said:


> Oh yes they are, plus idek they made it too easy to hit the top/bottom on the fishing bar as well :/
> 
> Yush, so I've heard :3



Yah!  That's what I don't like.  I developed muscle memory so I don't slam into the top or bottom and go flying in the other direction anymore.


----------



## Alienfish

LethalLulu said:


> Yah, my friend said he had no issues with it either.  Some people I guess just understand it right away, and others struggle with it.
> 
> 
> 
> Yah!  That's what I don't like.  I developed muscle memory so I don't slam into the top or bottom and go flying in the other direction anymore.



Yeah I don't know why I hate it so much idek, maybe if I do it 439 times I might get used to it but for me it slams or lags either way and makes me lose the fish even though it's in the middle?? dang game


----------



## LethalLulu

Moko said:


> Yeah I don't know why I hate it so much idek, maybe if I do it 439 times I might get used to it but for me it slams or lags either way and makes me lose the fish even though it's in the middle?? dang game



Ohhh that makes a lot of sense.  I don't experience any lag.  You could get a mod to make it easier.


----------



## Alienfish

LethalLulu said:


> Ohhh that makes a lot of sense.  I don't experience any lag.  You could get a mod to make it easier.



Yeah idek, it's as if the pointer hits something outside the screen and makes it fiddle.. honestly i don't know or i just suck lmao x))


----------



## Cudon

Moko said:


> Yeah I don't know why I hate it so much idek, maybe if I do it 439 times I might get used to it but for me it slams or lags either way and makes me lose the fish even though it's in the middle?? dang game


Are you pressing down or clicking? Mby a dumb question but it's better to press down and then let loose. 

The biggest problem for me is how the bar bounces when it hits the bottom, really annoying imo.


----------



## Alienfish

Dinomates said:


> Are you pressing down or clicking? Mby a dumb question but it's better to press down and then let loose.
> 
> The biggest problem for me is how the bar bounces when it hits the bottom, really annoying imo.



Hmm.. don't know really but I'll try that more often then :3 thanks!

and yes agh >>


----------



## LethalLulu

I do very tiny, short taps usually.  At least to decelerate.


----------



## Alienfish

LethalLulu said:


> I do very tiny, short taps usually.  At least to decelerate.



hm might be worth a try as well .. jesus i almost prefer gaiaonline fishing now lol.


----------



## LethalLulu

Moko said:


> hm might be worth a try as well .. jesus i almost prefer gaiaonline fishing now lol.



Lmfao the memories...
I was always terrible at fishing on gaia lol.


----------



## inkling

Moko said:


> hm might be worth a try as well .. jesus i almost prefer gaiaonline fishing now lol.



ya, just click to move it. i was so confused when i did it the first few times, like i didn't even understand the concept, but i got used to it once i understood. and tbh i think your luck for the day comes into play with fishing as well.


----------



## Alienfish

LethalLulu said:


> Lmfao the memories...
> I was always terrible at fishing on gaia lol.



Yessss let's go skii- I mean slalom fishing  Me too I never bothered lol.

- - - Post Merge - - -



inkling said:


> ya, just click to move it. i was so confused when i did it the first few times, like i didn't even understand the concept, but i got used to it once i understood. and tbh i think your luck for the day comes into play with fishing as well.



Ah.. make more sense lmao my fishing skill is so bad  and i hope, thanks ^^


----------



## LethalLulu

Moko said:


> Yessss let's go skii- I mean slalom fishing  Me too I never bothered lol.



Lmao
I only made my gold from vending.  I remember no one knew who I was as a vendor until I bought a ninja head band for 800k (when it was worth 8m).  It was such a crazy buy, that all the top vendors started talking to me haha.  I made a lot of friends, so that was really nice c:
Wish I could have recorded buying my nightmare scarf for 4g, but it was on an outfit...sobs.

Anyway...don't wanna get too off topic.  Sorry, 10/11 years on gaia left a huge impact lol.

About stardew....FINALLY hit summer, so now I'm struggling to catch an octopus.  It's the last fish I need, and I'll be damned if I can _find_ one left alone catch it.  Has anyone else struggled with this dang fish?  A lot of threads on forums say it's the hardest fish to catch.


----------



## Cudon

My god autumn is so pretty. Also I have way too much free time in sv after getting a horse wtf. What the hell am I gonna do with all this time :_:


----------



## Alienfish

Hmm so I messed a bit with fishing and I think the reason why I hate fishing is that freaking bar thing going down so fast rather than me clicking.. :/ smh.

@Lulu yeah I feel ya I started in 2005 so


----------



## LethalLulu

Moko said:


> Hmm so I messed a bit with fishing and I think the reason why I hate fishing is that freaking bar thing going down so fast rather than me clicking.. :/ smh.
> 
> @Lulu yeah I feel ya I started in 2005 so



Same!  August, 2005.  Oh man, then you know the good 'ol years of 2008-2012.  When gaia reached its peak.  *sheds a tear*
I should make a gaia thread on here so I can rant about it LOL

and reminisce...


----------



## Alienfish

LethalLulu said:


> Same!  August, 2005.  Oh man, then you know the good 'ol years of 2008-2012.  When gaia reached its peak.  *sheds a tear*
> I should make a gaia thread on here so I can rant about it LOL
> 
> and reminisce...



july i think c: heh yes.. i did i remember those years..

oh ya you should 

to get back on topic.. got level 50 in the mines so that's good i guess c:


----------



## mogyay

fall of year 3 and i'm still addicted, i worry for my health and sanity at this point


----------



## uwuzumakii

I just got 



Spoiler



the Stardrop at the Stardew Valley Fair


 on year 3. I skipped year 2's fair and year 1's fair, i had like 1800 points but then I crapped out. Also, any tips on catching the Scorpion Carp?


----------



## Aloha

I'm saving for a steam card to get it.I used to love playing HM and this is the closest thing to HM styled games atm


----------



## Vickie

♥_ i got this game a few days ago and i'm really addicted!!
i've been neglecting my acnl game (oops) because of this game for days!!
i was hesitant in liking this game at first because of the graphics and my love for the original harvest moon games,
but after giving it a try, i really like it c:
there's so much to do, and the player has so much more freedom!
except for fishing though, fishing is so super hard in this game :c
maybe i just sucked at it, lol _♥
~♚Vickie​


----------



## inkling

So I finally reached lvl 10 in the mines..didn't realize you could use the elevator and it goes by 



Spoiler



5s


. im in winter now so im gonna spend most days in the mines and try to get to lvl 40. 

 i also upgraded my axe to bronze and expanded my kitchen.


----------



## Cudon

I finally got to the desert and the skull dungeon. Is the dungeon supposed to be that hard? Like holy hell the mobs wreck me. I have a lot of trouble timing the slime attacks esp. Also is iridium really that rare there? Like I got 2 ores on my first run to 20f lol.


----------



## lostineverfreeforest

Vickie said:


> ♥_ i got this game a few days ago and i'm really addicted!!
> i've been neglecting my acnl game (oops) because of this game for days!!
> i was hesitant in liking this game at first because of the graphics and my love for the original harvest moon games,
> but after giving it a try, i really like it c:
> there's so much to do, and the player has so much more freedom!
> except for fishing though, fishing is so super hard in this game :c
> maybe i just sucked at it, lol _♥
> ~♚Vickie​



Welcome to the end of your social life! Fishing is difficult at first but as you level it up it becomes much easier. You'll also be able to buy new poles from Willy and eventually add bait & tackle. Tip: Hold down left click to control the rod rather than spamming, it's far easier to manage.



Dinomates said:


> I finally got to the desert and the skull dungeon. Is the dungeon supposed to be that hard? Like holy hell the mobs wreck me. I have a lot of trouble timing the slime attacks esp. Also is iridium really that rare there? Like I got 2 ores on my first run to 20f lol.



It's definitely the hardest dungeon in the game. Keep in mind you don't save your progress unlike the regular mine. And likewise the deeper you go the rarer materials you will find. It's far more important to carry stat modifying food with you, it can mean the difference between life and death. Consider upgrading your gear if you can, the crafted ring that ignores damage sometimes is particularly useful. Good luck!


----------



## mogyay

Dinomates said:


> I finally got to the desert and the skull dungeon. Is the dungeon supposed to be that hard? Like holy hell the mobs wreck me. I have a lot of trouble timing the slime attacks esp. Also is iridium really that rare there? Like I got 2 ores on my first run to 20f lol.



i pretty much only go on an iridium hunt when my luck is really good and even then i'd say it only becomes common at about 40+ good luck!


----------



## KarlaKGB

apparently u can plant fruit trees in town? confirm/deny?


----------



## Alienfish

@lost thanks for the fishing tips.. i still manage to shove most fish into my butt but yeah all this button stuff confuses me.. also didn't found it easier with a controller so.. well each to their own


----------



## lostineverfreeforest

KarlaKGB said:


> apparently u can plant fruit trees in town? confirm/deny?



You can. Fruit trees will also grow during the winter but won't bear fruit.



Moko said:


> @lost thanks for the fishing tips.. i still manage to shove most fish into my butt but yeah all this button stuff confuses me.. also didn't found it easier with a controller so.. well each to their own



Some fish are harder to catch than others, particularly the ones that dart around in the span of a second. Here's a guide [link] that lists all fish, their difficulty, sell price, locations, etc. I always play with this guide open on my browser along with a gift/community center guide. Leveling up your fishing skill or upgrading your rod will increase the size of the bar, it's as simple as keeping the fish within the bar until you can reel it in. Tackle will add modifiers that can do things like prevent the bar from bouncing when it hits the bottom. If you slow down the bar enough you can actually prevent this without tackle but it takes practice. Keep at it, I find the fishing minigame is by far the most addicting mechanic once you get the hang of it. I like to fish in New Leaf as well so maybe that interest just carried over for me. 

Edit: Eventually you will be able to create high quality fertilizer, it requires 2 sap and a fish. If you really hate fishing but still need a source, use mass crab pots & bait bins. Oysters and cockles can't be used for cooking and don't sell for much but they count as fish for the best fertilizer.


----------



## inkling

Question! i couldn't find this on the wiki. 

if i plant fruit tree saplings in winter, will they grow or die?

- - - Post Merge - - -

oh sry, my question was answered above


----------



## Alienfish

@lost yeah i find that mechanic overly zealous sometimes, i wish they would replace it >> oh well i'll just keep failing until i get the hang of it lmao..


----------



## lostineverfreeforest

Moko said:


> @lost yeah i find that mechanic overly zealous sometimes, i wish they would replace it >> oh well i'll just keep failing until i get the hang of it lmao..



If all else fails you can consider modding the game, I'm sure there's mods to change fishing by now.


----------



## Alienfish

Yeah there is an easier fish mod thing I hope it installed lol. Still I wonder why they had to imply that mechanic just for fishing...


----------



## Cudon

Moko said:


> Yeah there is an easier fish mod thing I hope it installed lol. Still I wonder why they had to imply that mechanic just for fishing...


Idk man, I really like it personally. It's unique, simple and requires practice to master. Adds a bit to the fishing outside of just being at the right spot at the right time with the right rng.


----------



## Alienfish

Dinomates said:


> Idk man, I really like it personally. It's unique, simple and requires practice to master. Adds a bit to the fishing outside of just being at the right spot at the right time with the right rng.



Yeah, I think it's a bit too much either you master it or you fail for life kinda mentality, but yeah it's not Gaiaonline so I'll shut my breadbox.


----------



## Alienfish

ya i found this really nooby mod that p much let's you get the fish with one click and then wait for it to reel in.. smh yes some of you might think it's a bit cheat but ya i'll never get that ****ing mechanic lol.


----------



## kelpy

Moko said:


> ya i found this really nooby mod that p much let's you get the fish with one click and then wait for it to reel in.. smh yes some of you might think it's a bit cheat but ya i'll never get that ****ing mechanic lol.



ahh I really love the fishing but honestly you do you dude
You bought the game and you're customizing it to make it more fun for you, and that's all that matters imo.


----------



## Alienfish

Pasta said:


> ahh I really love the fishing but honestly you do you dude
> You bought the game and you're customizing it to make it more fun for you, and that's all that matters imo.



yeah ikr, i mostly want it so i can get most of the fishing done without wasting 30 years for all of em it's not that i fish 24*7 just cause it either.. and ya more like easier rather than fun but indeed


----------



## Alienfish

tfw when you reeeaallly need a fire quartz and they are nope no stones for u m8


----------



## Alienfish

aight got one but holy **** man ._.


----------



## Alienfish

Yaaay finally got access to the quarry and repaired that mine cart thing so yay time to swin in $$$$


----------



## LethalLulu

I'm probably gonna start my second file today c:
After I binge do all of my homework to leave urf weekend open xD


----------



## Cudon

LethalLulu said:


> I'm probably gonna start my second file today c:
> After I binge do all of my homework to leave urf weekend open xD


Gonna go for the Joja mart thing?


----------



## LethalLulu

Dinomates said:


> Gonna go for the Joja mart thing?



Maybe.  I don't think I will.  I know I want to get everyone to 10 hearts and not romance anyone.


----------



## Alienfish

bahaha stardew valley is getting "fun" only have two more golden plaque things to finish but yeah they are either fruit tree crap, winter sht or just stuff i don't have yet lolol :/


----------



## Cudon

Moko said:


> bahaha stardew valley is getting "fun" only have two more golden plaque things to finish but yeah they are either fruit tree crap, winter sht or just stuff i don't have yet lolol :/


I only have the villager one left that I for some reason totally dismissed?? It didn't seem to be important at the time and I didn't realize that it actually counted??


----------



## Alienfish

ah yeah i have bulletin board and one of the room left where you need like quality crops >w> greenhouse stuff

also tfw when u run out of hay... gotta love wasting bucks on that man


----------



## visibleghost

i got this game yesterday and im in love !! i'm still in the first spring but yyea hh lol...... do any of u all have any advice on stuff i should do in the beginning? im working towards getting further down into the mine and getting a coop atm :<


----------



## Alienfish

lencurryboy said:


> i got this game yesterday and im in love !! i'm still in the first spring but yyea hh lol...... do any of u all have any advice on stuff i should do in the beginning? im working towards getting further down into the mine and getting a coop atm :<



get the hang on fishing.. if you can't just get the super easy mod


----------



## visibleghost

Moko said:


> get the hang on fishing.. if you can't just get the super easy mod



is it good to fish a lot? 
i think im okay-ish at fishing lol. it's frustrating when u lose like 3 fish in a row but i think i've gotten the hang of it?? at least kind of :>


----------



## Alienfish

lencurryboy said:


> is it good to fish a lot?
> i think im okay-ish at fishing lol. it's frustrating when u lose like 3 fish in a row but i think i've gotten the hang of it?? at least kind of :>



yeah, fish is used in lots of things and you get better rods and stuff as you progress c:

ah kay i never got the hang of it so i ended up modding that crap so i could get stuff done lol


----------



## mogyay

lencurryboy said:


> i got this game yesterday and im in love !! i'm still in the first spring but yyea hh lol...... do any of u all have any advice on stuff i should do in the beginning? im working towards getting further down into the mine and getting a coop atm :<



save up money for strawberry seeds! i think u can buy them in the second festival in spring  i actually don't know if that's helpful but it seems like a good idea to me idk


----------



## Alienfish

mogyay said:


> save up money for strawberry seeds! i think u can buy them in the second festival in spring  i actually don't know if that's helpful but it seems like a good idea to me idk



yeah in general save up all the $$$ you can so you can upgrade stuff when times comes :3


----------



## Cudon

lencurryboy said:


> i got this game yesterday and im in love !! i'm still in the first spring but yyea hh lol...... do any of u all have any advice on stuff i should do in the beginning? im working towards getting further down into the mine and getting a coop atm :<


Build a silo before you cut your farms grass too much and before you get too far into the chicken business. By cutting grass with a scythe when you have the silo you''ll get hay which is used to feed chickens (and other animals) in winter when they can't be let out to eat the grass outside.

Also when you do get your chickens (animals in general) let them out for the day to eat grass and make sure to close the door at night, while chickens don't get easily mad from this, other animals can get upset from the door being left open overnight and not produce anything.

Don't be afraid to use the wiki for info since the game really doesn't tell you much. Also you can mod your game and this recent steam guide has some cool ones imo: http://steamcommunity.com/sharedfiles/filedetails/?id=668817867 Namely map tracking villager movements and fishing being made easier.

Be sure to activate the bundle nonsense in the community hall asap so you can finish some spring stuff in time. Like ''spring crop bundle'' and ''perfect crop bundle''. The rewards you get from finishing the bundles are great and should b a priority.


----------



## lostineverfreeforest

That feeling when you get a large goat milk to finish the bundle for the greenhouse but accidentally turn it into cheese.


----------



## Alienfish

lostineverfreeforest said:


> That feeling when you get a large goat milk to finish the bundle for the greenhouse but accidentally turn it into cheese.


i need a large brown egg and probably truffle oil ugh >> got a brown chicken finally though


----------



## mogyay

Moko said:


> i need a large brown egg and probably truffle oil ugh >> got a brown chicken finally though



truffle oil was the last thing i needed to compete the community centre but i forgot when you buy animals they are too young to produce products and a few days after i got him it was winter so i couldn't let him out ugh


----------



## Alienfish

mogyay said:


> truffle oil was the last thing i needed to compete the community centre but i forgot when you buy animals they are too young to produce products and a few days after i got him it was winter so i couldn't let him out ugh



ugh yeah i hope i can get mine before winter or get lucky with that friday and sunday cart again :3


----------



## Cudon

Moko said:


> ugh yeah i hope i can get mine before winter or get lucky with that friday and sunday cart again :3


I'm so salty about that cart, never stocks anything worthwhile :/


----------



## Alienfish

Dinomates said:


> I'm so salty about that cart, never stocks anything worthwhile :/



i got lucky in the beginning when i discovered that cart but now it's only like wood fences and crap i already have lel.

also uggghh still need that recipe for those sushi rolls you need for the bundle aah


----------



## mogyay

it sometimes does cute furniture?? that's the only reason i check it. it seems to be unique from the other two shop's as well but i could be wrong. oh and rare seeds

- - - Post Merge - - -



Moko said:


> i got lucky in the beginning when i discovered that cart but now it's only like wood fences and crap i already have lel.
> 
> also uggghh still need that recipe for those sushi rolls you need for the bundle aah



also i think the sushi rolls are from linus, but i could be wrong


----------



## Alienfish

ya rare seeds.. and idek wiki says gus or queen of sauce so yeah better giftbomb gus then lmao!

also **** when you run out of hay lol


----------



## KarlaKGB

pretty sure i got the maki roll recipe from the cooking show


----------



## Alienfish

KarlaKGB said:


> pretty sure i got the maki roll recipe from the cooking show



ya i guess that's the way ..just gotta keep watching that then


----------



## LethalLulu

I still can't get a lucky rabbit's foot.  It's the only thing I'm missing.  I managed to get one from the cart, which I put into the community center, but now I need another one to sell.  I can't get these damn rabbits feet!  Also I have a coop full of only rabbits.


----------



## Alienfish

LethalLulu said:


> I still can't get a lucky rabbit's foot.  It's the only thing I'm missing.  I managed to get one from the cart, which I put into the community center, but now I need another one to sell.  I can't get these damn rabbits feet!  Also I have a coop full of only rabbits.



dang good luck yeah i obviously need stuff for that bundle too argh


----------



## LethalLulu

Moko said:


> dang good luck yeah i obviously need stuff for that bundle too argh



Yah...it was the hardest thing for me to get.  After that, all I need are a ton of missing artifacts.  Some are brutally hard to find.


----------



## Alienfish

LethalLulu said:


> Yah...it was the hardest thing for me to get.  After that, all I need are a ton of missing artifacts.  Some are brutally hard to find.



oh yeah especially finding another prismatic shard thing lel


----------



## visibleghost

Dinomates said:


> Build a silo before you cut your farms grass too much and before you get too far into the chicken business. By cutting grass with a scythe when you have the silo you''ll get hay which is used to feed chickens (and other animals) in winter when they can't be let out to eat the grass outside.
> 
> Also when you do get your chickens (animals in general) let them out for the day to eat grass and make sure to close the door at night, while chickens don't get easily mad from this, other animals can get upset from the door being left open overnight and not produce anything.
> 
> Don't be afraid to use the wiki for info since the game really doesn't tell you much. Also you can mod your game and this recent steam guide has some cool ones imo: http://steamcommunity.com/sharedfiles/filedetails/?id=668817867 Namely map tracking villager movements and fishing being made easier.
> 
> Be sure to activate the bundle nonsense in the community hall asap so you can finish some spring stuff in time. Like ''spring crop bundle'' and ''perfect crop bundle''. The rewards you get from finishing the bundles are great and should b a priority.



aa tysm!! this advice will probably rly help since i hadnt even thought about building a silo yet :0


----------



## KarlaKGB

u defs need a silo before u get ur first animal, cuz without a silo u cant even collect hay


----------



## LethalLulu

I honestly think that should be a task; to build a silo, not a coop.


----------



## Eldin

Just got this game, RIP sleep


----------



## Seroja

Gonna get this game soon. Is there like a compiled list of guides? I have to spend like a month reading guides before actually starting a game. Thanks!


----------



## KarlaKGB

why not just play and discover the game urself


----------



## Alienfish

LethalLulu said:


> I honestly think that should be a task; to build a silo, not a coop.



yeah i wish i knew of that earlier.. oh well better get some grass starters...

- - - Post Merge - - -

aww sht yes got a dino egg : D and 10 in farming i think haha so that's cool too : D!


----------



## visibleghost

hh do you all have any advice on stuff i should keep and stuff i should sell? like what i will need later n stuff i mean ik i can get more but yyeahhh


----------



## Alienfish

lencurryboy said:


> hh do you all have any advice on stuff i should keep and stuff i should sell? like what i will need later n stuff i mean ik i can get more but yyeahhh



I generally recommend saving stuff you need for the community center bundles later on depending what season you are in, but yeah in most cases you can sell most stuff.


----------



## visibleghost

Moko said:


> I generally recommend saving stuff you need for the community center bundles later on depending what season you are in, but yeah in most cases you can sell most stuff.



alright thank u!!! i just don't want to sell something super important hahah ;w;


----------



## Seroja

KarlaKGB said:


> why not just play and discover the game urself



Guides ruined me and now I'm addicted to reading them but you know what? You're right! I'm gonna play it my way this time.


----------



## Alienfish

lencurryboy said:


> alright thank u!!! i just don't want to sell something super important hahah ;w;



well you will probably get most stuff sooner or later but yeah if you i.e get truffles from that cart before you can have pigs it might be a good idea to buy a few cause you will need both a regular one and an oil one for the bundles.. also save up for fruit trees earlier than i did lol cause they take like a whole month/season to grow ;;


----------



## Alienfish

Seroja said:


> Guides ruined me and now I'm addicted to reading them but you know what? You're right! I'm gonna play it my way this time.



lol yeah i always use the guides for stuff cause my mind is always too ditzy to remember stuff lol.


----------



## Cudon

KarlaKGB said:


> why not just play and discover the game urself


I personally absolutely hate being lost in games, so guides are a must for me. Getting lost in a game will put me off of playing it soo bad.


----------



## Alienfish

Dinomates said:


> I personally absolutely hate being lost in games, so guides are a must for me. Getting lost in a game will put me off of playing it soo bad.



this and to avoid simple mistakes that can mess up stuff bad..


----------



## visibleghost

can ur animals die ......... asking 4 a friend.... i did not jsut totally buy a chicken w/o having any food 4 it......,


----------



## Alienfish

lencurryboy said:


> can ur animals die ......... asking 4 a friend.... i did not jsut totally buy a chicken w/o having any food 4 it......,


i kinda wondered this too lol Like I have like 984574 animals already but the hay keeps running out cause I suck balls lmao ;;


----------



## visibleghost

Moko said:


> i kinda wondered this too lol Like I have like 984574 animals already but the hay keeps running out cause I suck balls lmao ;;



if they can die then rip in ****ing peace little chicken because idk how 2 get hay atm because my silo is being built and wont be done 4 like a few days....


----------



## Alienfish

lencurryboy said:


> if they can die then rip in ****ing peace little chicken because idk how 2 get hay atm because my silo is being built and wont be done 4 like a few days....



you can buy from marnie's house/shop (south of your farm) if you run out..also buy grass starters if you start to run out on regular grass that grows "wild"


----------



## mogyay

they can't die, they just stop producing anything


----------



## KarlaKGB

ur animals wont die

- - - Post Merge - - -

wow, beaten to it smh


----------



## Alienfish

mogyay said:


> they can't die, they just stop producing anything



ah thanks bud was just wondering cause i always run out of this ****ing hay m8

o well got enough to get upgrade my.. something so i can get pigs and sheep woot


----------



## Cudon

lencurryboy said:


> if they can die then rip in ****ing peace little chicken because idk how 2 get hay atm because my silo is being built and wont be done 4 like a few days....


You can let out your animals to automatically eat grass in every season except winter by opening the hatch-like door. The only reason you're gathering hay is to just give it to them during the winter, unless you run out of grass but I'm p sure the animals prefer grass so?? 

Also btw when you see a spot on the ground with shaking animated worms.. dig it with a hoe. Can only get a lot of fossils and whatnot that way.


----------



## Alienfish

ahh thanks lol i always p much cut my grass off cause i needed hay lmao im such a nub


----------



## KarlaKGB

i dont kno how ppl run out of hay, i ended year 1 with three full silos of hay, something like 1000 pieces


----------



## Alienfish

idek probs because we dont know that feeding on grass is enough as for non winter months? lol


----------



## Cudon

KarlaKGB said:


> i dont kno how ppl run out of hay, i ended year 1 with three full silos of hay, something like 1000 pieces


I've seen some people cut most of their grass before getting a silo, so I guess thats one method.


----------



## visibleghost

thank u all for your answers hhehe 

i have another question
in the mines, below lv 40 when crystals start appearing... are you supposed to break the crystals or like can they drop anyhing im so confused


----------



## KarlaKGB

lencurryboy said:


> thank u all for your answers hhehe
> 
> i have another question
> in the mines, below lv 40 when crystals start appearing... are you supposed to break the crystals or like can they drop anyhing im so confused



i think u just break them if they are in the way, never seen anything drop from them


----------



## visibleghost

KarlaKGB said:


> i think u just break them if they are in the way, never seen anything drop from them



okay thank u!! i was a bit worried because they look so pretty so i was just wondering if i was doing anything wrong when i broke them lol. guess they're just like the grass on the earlier floors ^^


----------



## Alienfish

lencurryboy said:


> okay thank u!! i was a bit worried because they look so pretty so i was just wondering if i was doing anything wrong when i broke them lol. guess they're just like the grass on the earlier floors ^^



yeah except grass can give you fibers for scarecrows n ****s

but yeah just smash em man ;D


----------



## Alienfish

lagg ffss

also aww got a baby cow <3


----------



## Mr. Cat

Totally looking into getting this


----------



## Alienfish

Mr. Cat said:


> Totally looking into getting this



do it and say goodbye to real life : D!

- - - Post Merge - - -

oh and ya got my first dino bab, so cute <3


----------



## mogyay

i was convinced that i had crafted every single item but apparently i have not and i'm not sure what i'm missing out but i don't wanna go through everything ugh


----------



## Cudon

mogyay said:


> i was convinced that i had crafted every single item but apparently i have not and i'm not sure what i'm missing out but i don't wanna go through everything ugh


Do you have bought all recipes? I think some shops sell recipes or smth like Robin and the sewer guy?? Idk just guessing :x Hope ya find the stuff youre missing soon


----------



## visibleghost

..... I HAVE  A PROBLEM

so i started upgrading my watering can... but i didn't know he'd take it for a couple of days.. so now i don't have a watering can n basically i have two questions 1. what happens if i don't water my crops and 2. is there any other way to get a watering can? 

i only have one sprinkler and i don't have the resources to make any more ):


----------



## Cudon

lencurryboy said:


> ..... I HAVE  A PROBLEM
> 
> so i started upgrading my watering can... but i didn't know he'd take it for a couple of days.. so now i don't have a watering can n basically i have two questions 1. what happens if i don't water my crops and 2. is there any other way to get a watering can?
> 
> i only have one sprinkler and i don't have the resources to make any more ):


The plants just wont grow further during those days. But yeah you should try to aim the watering can upgrading onto a day right before rain, so the rain waters your crops over that day.


----------



## Alienfish

Dinomates said:


> The plants just wont grow further during those days. But yeah you should try to aim the watering can upgrading onto a day right before rain, so the rain waters your crops over that day.



yep, check the tv weather forecast for that btw

and ugh why you pigs so expensive damn lol.


----------



## visibleghost

Dinomates said:


> The plants just wont grow further during those days. But yeah you should try to aim the watering can upgrading onto a day right before rain, so the rain waters your crops over that day.



haha yeah i will do that the next time
the sucky thing was that i had those fancy autumn seeds that take all season to grow n they died
rip


----------



## Alienfish

oh and yea you can buy maki rolls recipe from gus i think

aaand finally got a flippin pig yeS


----------



## mogyay

Dinomates said:


> Do you have bought all recipes? I think some shops sell recipes or smth like Robin and the sewer guy?? Idk just guessing :x Hope ya find the stuff youre missing soon



thank you! i think i've worked out it's the ancient seeds, i've only found one and i have the recipe so i must have donated it to the museum. guess i gotta go hunting for that now yay....


----------



## visibleghost

i got to the bottom of the mines aaa i'm so excited to go to the skull cave thingy !!!


----------



## Cudon

mogyay said:


> thank you! i think i've worked out it's the ancient seeds, i've only found one and i have the recipe so i must have donated it to the museum. guess i gotta go hunting for that now yay....


Ohhh yeah I totally forgot about the ancient seeds recipe  It's really weird how you're given it and the seed separately instead of the game letting you craft it yourself.


----------



## Alienfish

lencurryboy said:


> i got to the bottom of the mines aaa i'm so excited to go to the skull cave thingy !!!



have fun, bring lotsa food and make sure you have a noice weapon for it :3

also aaah Leah you ****ing arse please stop hiding in your house all day lol

o well got pam to 10 hearts so thats noice


----------



## visibleghost

Moko said:


> have fun, bring lotsa food and make sure you have a noice weapon for it :3
> 
> also aaah Leah you ****ing arse please stop hiding in your house all day lol
> 
> o well got pam to 10 hearts so thats noice



aaa yes i am noT going back in there without a ton of bombs omg, those mummies were the worst ):


----------



## mogyay

lencurryboy said:


> aaa yes i am noT going back in there without a ton of bombs omg, those mummies were the worst ):



ugh i hate the mummies

personally i only really ever go on a day where i have good luck also but i suppose that's not really essential! good luck!!


----------



## Alienfish

mogyay said:


> ugh i hate the mummies
> 
> personally i only really ever go on a day where i have good luck also but i suppose that's not really essential! good luck!!



yeah i hate those ****ing flying things and those you cant hurt like whyyyy


----------



## Cudon

mogyay said:


> ugh i hate the mummies
> 
> personally i only really ever go on a day where i have good luck also but i suppose that's not really essential! good luck!!


Same the luck days are sooo goood. But after getting like 20 iridium bars I kinda feel like there's not much reason to go there anymore? I don't really need iridium for anything atm and I should be able to craft every iridium thing with only 10 more bars so :///


----------



## Alienfish

made it to level 27.. well dropped a few down there in skull cavern finally lol had a lucky day i think too?


----------



## visibleghost

Moko said:


> made it to level 27.. well dropped a few down there in skull cavern finally lol had a lucky day i think too?


omg great job

i got to like level 17 then it was past midnight and just as i was about to leave i fainted because i was attacked by two green flying monsters and two purple slimes at the same time ):<<<<<<


----------



## Alienfish

lencurryboy said:


> omg great job
> 
> i got to like level 17 then it was past midnight and just as i was about to leave i fainted because i was attacked by two green flying monsters and two purple slimes at the same time ):<<<<<<


thanks  though it was mostly luck cause i dropped i don't think i could have climbed in time

AND YES I HATE THAT ;;;


----------



## KarlaKGB

xD



Spoiler


----------



## lostineverfreeforest

Went into the skull cavern on a good luck day and ended up dying on level 80 something. Restarted the game and while I got less iridium ore I did find *three* prismatic shards. That's a fair trade as far as I'm concerned.


----------



## Cudon

lostineverfreeforest said:


> Went into the skull cavern on a good luck day and ended up dying on level 80 something. Restarted the game and while I got less iridium ore I did find *three* prismatic shards. That's a fair trade as far as I'm concerned.


Lucky youuu, I went there on a lucky day recently and only got like 7 ores :/.


----------



## Alienfish

Grats on the shards and stuff... And I think I finally have enough to get the large house upgrade.. finally.


----------



## visibleghost

lostineverfreeforest said:


> Went into the skull cavern on a good luck day and ended up dying on level 80 something. Restarted the game and while I got less iridium ore I did find *three* prismatic shards. That's a fair trade as far as I'm concerned.



how tf do you have time to go down to level 80
hOW 
ik you canskip like 15 floors at a time but ???? STill howWWWwwww teach me your ways....


----------



## Alienfish

lencurryboy said:


> how tf do you have time to go down to level 80
> hOW
> ik you canskip like 15 floors at a time but ???? STill howWWWwwww teach me your ways....



Idek lol must be luck with drops or ladders idek?? 

also yay finally married elliott and upgrading my house : D!


----------



## Alienfish

Also I swear to god my rabbit really hates me.. that rabbit paw thing is the last sht i need for community center thing and that cart never carried it either >>


----------



## visibleghost

why do my animals hate me .............. i have food out for them but they are always grumpy and have no hearts and sometimes it even says that they are thin even though i literally have a full silo ??


----------



## mogyay

with good luck it's pretty common to jump down 15 levels at a time, i've watched streams on twitch where people got down to like 400+, don't think i've ever got past 100 yet (don't really see much of a need though)


----------



## Alienfish

lencurryboy said:


> why do my animals hate me .............. i have food out for them but they are always grumpy and have no hearts and sometimes it even says that they are thin even though i literally have a full silo ??



unless you have fully upgraded coops or barns you have to feed them manually, take hay from the bin to the left of the feeding trough and click on it to place on the trough thing.

@mogyay.. makes sense then i don't think i ever dropped that much though lol.


----------



## Cudon

mogyay said:


> with good luck it's pretty common to jump down 15 levels at a time, i've watched streams on twitch where people got down to like 400+, don't think i've ever got past 100 yet (don't really see much of a need though)


I'm kinda tempted to stop time and just go as far as I can for the hell of it. But did he do that with like 15h ingame time?? Like holy ****.


----------



## Alienfish

*kicks rabbits between balls gimme my ****ing foot*


----------



## Cudon

I've been married to seb for 2 ingame months now and goddamnit marriage is soo boring. Like he does keep his personality, unique dialog and whatever but it's just like ''ily babbe'' ''am adult nao" "i love our kid". It annoys me, cuz it's cheesy and dumb. I wonder if any of the other guys are more interesting but I doubt it :x


----------



## LethalLulu

Dinomates said:


> I've been married to seb for 2 ingame months now and goddamnit marriage is soo boring. Like he does keep his personality, unique dialog and whatever but it's just like ''ily babbe'' ''am adult nao" "i love our kid". It annoys me, cuz it's cheesy and dumb. I wonder if any of the other guys are more interesting but I doubt it :x


Yah, the marriage needs a lot of working on, and the creator is actually working on it, so yay for that!
I'm no marrying anyone on my second character haha.  I might change my mind, but I doubt it.


----------



## visibleghost

i have a question about marriage
if you marry someone of the same gender can you still have children???


also unrelated 2 the question but it looks realyl funny when your character gets hit by a train


----------



## Alienfish

lencurryboy said:


> i have a question about marriage
> if you marry someone of the same gender can you still have children???
> 
> 
> also unrelated 2 the question but it looks realyl funny when your character gets hit by a train



yes you adopt rather than woohoo for it 

LOL ikr I love doing that to my poor farmer lel


----------



## mogyay

Dinomates said:


> I'm kinda tempted to stop time and just go as far as I can for the hell of it. But did he do that with like 15h ingame time?? Like holy ****.



i'm not really sure but i saw a handy tip saying to carry a warp totem! i know that probably saves like an in game hour but it's something lol. they don't even move out the way of the bombs either, it's pretty hardcore


----------



## Alienfish

ahhh trucking rabbit gimme ur foot!

oh well gotta love the greenhouse brb rolling in $$$$


----------



## mogyay

oh also i started a new file because i have no life


----------



## Alienfish

mogyay said:


> oh also i started a new file because i have no life



grats x))

but tbh do you need a special numbers of hearts/affection with your rabbits or? :/


----------



## mogyay

Moko said:


> grats x))
> 
> but tbh do you need a special numbers of hearts/affection with your rabbits or? :/



i think you need 5 but i could be wrong, it's definitely more likely you get a rabbit foot if they have more hearts though!


----------



## Alienfish

mogyay said:


> i think you need 5 but i could be wrong, it's definitely more likely you get a rabbit foot if they have more hearts though!



ah so you need that much kinda figured cause im at 2 i think?? and they dun want to give me yet i think and makes sense.. thanks!


----------



## visibleghost

i hate how u can lose your sword when you faint like HONESTLY ......

also i hate the green flying things in the skull cavern :^) i was on level 23 and i was just about to eat a cake when one of them killed me and i had like 40 hp left this is ridiculous WHY are they so quick and why do they make so much damage


----------



## Alienfish

lencurryboy said:


> i hate how u can lose your sword when you faint like HONESTLY ......
> 
> also i hate the green flying things in the skull cavern :^) i was on level 23 and i was just about to eat a cake when one of them killed me and i had like 40 hp left this is ridiculous WHY are they so quick and why do they make so much damage



yeah i did that once luckily i got that galaxy sword thing soon after :3 and yeah i hate them too like bruh stop chasing meeee ;;


----------



## visibleghost

Moko said:


> yeah i did that once luckily i got that galaxy sword thing soon after :3 and yeah i hate them too like bruh stop chasing meeee ;;



can u not loose the galaxy sword
because then i need it im so sick of losing my swords


----------



## Alienfish

lencurryboy said:


> can u not loose the galaxy sword
> because then i need it im so sick of losing my swords



 yeah it's a really noice wep and once you find that prismatic sword, get the sword immediately if u can go to the desert.. and it seems you can still lose it unless they fixed that but tbh you shouldn't lose that since it does a nice amount of damage


----------



## uwuzumakii

I'm literally out of ide as on what to do. Irs winter of year 3 and I'm SO BORED!!!!!! Plz halp


----------



## Alienfish

BluePikachu47 said:


> I'm literally out of ide as on what to do. Irs winter of year 3 and I'm SO BORED!!!!!! Plz halp



work on achievements, build stuff, get friendly with people idek but a lot of crap decorate ur house??


----------



## lostineverfreeforest

lencurryboy said:


> how tf do you have time to go down to level 80
> hOW
> ik you canskip like 15 floors at a time but ???? STill howWWWwwww teach me your ways....



I use bombs to clear clusters of rocks and always choose a hole over a ladder. If I end up on a floor infested by monsters I'll craft some stairs and drop down. It's really the only way to go that deep before time runs out.


----------



## visibleghost

lostineverfreeforest said:


> I use bombs to clear clusters of rocks and always choose a hole over a ladder. If I end up on a floor infested by monsters I'll craft some stairs and drop down. It's really the only way to go that deep before time runs out.



aaaa ok thank u i will try that 2day!! i need to stop trying to only use my bombs only when i really need to hehe .... im going to try again today i will make sure to bring a lot of stone!!! how much do you usually bring? enough for 3 stairs shOUld b enouxgh right ?? ;w;


----------



## Alienfish

lostineverfreeforest said:


> I use bombs to clear clusters of rocks and always choose a hole over a ladder. If I end up on a floor infested by monsters I'll craft some stairs and drop down. It's really the only way to go that deep before time runs out.



Thanks for tips and yeah holes are the best here really, you don't really lose much hp anyways :3 And yeah totally forgot you can craft the stairs, lol :|


----------



## visibleghost

Moko said:


> Thanks for tips and yeah holes are the best here really, you don't really lose much hp anyways :3 And yeah totally forgot you can craft the stairs, lol :|



yeah and the lost hp isnt that bad either because you still need to eat soooo much food lol......
i've never tried cooking food but i should probably start doing that, i'm kind of running out of food :<<


----------



## Alienfish

lencurryboy said:


> yeah and the lost hp isnt that bad either because you still need to eat soooo much food lol......
> i've never tried cooking food but i should probably start doing that, i'm kind of running out of food :<<



yeah i do that because elliott loves omelettes lol.. befriending people is a good way to get recipes aside from watching queen of sauce on the telly also some recipes u can buy.

finally getting a baby sanic in game though so that's cool! 

and bruh rolling in dough whatta do lmao!


----------



## visibleghost

sso it is soon my second spring and im finally going 2 be able to get battery packs!! i'm wondering; how many lightning rods should i have? i currently have 2 but i'm just wondering hehe..

also can you get more than one lightning rod struck by lightning in one storm? :'o 

i just Rly want iridium sprinklers :<<


----------



## Alienfish

I have no idea, I have one of those rods, but then I can buy that sprinkler in the sewer thing i think so idek I never really thought about it : <

And I finally got the cooking 10 dishes achievements and bought another rabbit.. seems to be 5 hearts indeed cause i'm at like 4 soon with one of them and no foot bruh


----------



## visibleghost

i wish we had signs in the game that we could put down and write on, it would make organising my farm so much easier (like, i'd be able to plan what i would put where much better, now i have to remember or write it down somewhere else where i want to plant my specific plants in the next season ))x )


----------



## Alienfish

lencurryboy said:


> i wish we had signs in the game that we could put down and write on, it would make organising my farm so much easier (like, i'd be able to plan what i would put where much better, now i have to remember or write it down somewhere else where i want to plant my specific plants in the next season ))x )



i agree i always forget what stuff i plant lmao ;; only thing i know is like corn cause they are like yellow a bit at least?


----------



## Cudon

lencurryboy said:


> sso it is soon my second spring and im finally going 2 be able to get battery packs!! i'm wondering; how many lightning rods should i have? i currently have 2 but i'm just wondering hehe..
> 
> also can you get more than one lightning rod struck by lightning in one storm? :'o
> 
> i just Rly want iridium sprinklers :<<


I had 2 lightning rods at the start of spring and made like 6 more during stormy weather and all 8 got hit, so ye? No idea how many is good to have but theyre cheap to make anyways so w/e. 

I prob won't switch to iridium sprinklers anytime soon cuz I don't really need any ykno. The 8 tile sprinklers are fine for the job imo.


----------



## Alienfish

yay gotta love my pig bacon poopin truffles i so need to get one more now that i keep rolling in the $$$

also of course i started buying random furniture for my home lel


----------



## visibleghost

Dinomates said:


> I had 2 lightning rods at the start of spring and made like 6 more during stormy weather and all 8 got hit, so ye? No idea how many is good to have but theyre cheap to make anyways so w/e.
> 
> I prob won't switch to iridium sprinklers anytime soon cuz I don't really need any ykno. The 8 tile sprinklers are fine for the job imo.



aaa okay thank u !!
and w the iridium sprinklers true but i'd like to be able to have my giant crop field (like filed 4 pumpkin, melon n cauliflowers!!!) completely covered by sprinklers too lmao.....


----------



## Alienfish

they are sure useful though i have too many crops but hey gotta love the dough c:


----------



## lostineverfreeforest

lencurryboy said:


> aaaa ok thank u i will try that 2day!! i need to stop trying to only use my bombs only when i really need to hehe .... im going to try again today i will make sure to bring a lot of stone!!! how much do you usually bring? enough for 3 stairs shOUld b enouxgh right ?? ;w;





Moko said:


> Thanks for tips and yeah holes are the best here really, you don't really lose much hp anyways :3 And yeah totally forgot you can craft the stairs, lol :|



No problem, hope it'll be of some help. I carry ALL my stone with me since it takes up the same amount of inventory space either way. You'll be picking up some more as you blast rocks as well.

Some cooked food will give you a buff, however these buffs do not stack with each other. Personally I eat pumpkin soup right before entering the caverns, it gives +2 defense and +2 luck. Combined with going on a day when you already have good luck it can be a potent combo. Robin gives the recipe when you're at 7 hearts and all it requires is 1 pumpkin and 1 milk. She's easy to befriend by buying her spaghetti from the bar.

Something that took me way too long to realize is how Krobus (the shadow dude down in the sewer) sells up to 10 void & solar essences a day. Along with 3 gold ore these are used to craft the mega bombs. I have a huge stockpile of gold ore but couldn't ever get enough solar essences so it's a great help. Definitely worth the money to get deeper down the cavern.



lencurryboy said:


> sso it is soon my second spring and im finally going 2 be able to get battery packs!! i'm wondering; how many lightning rods should i have? i currently have 2 but i'm just wondering hehe..
> 
> also can you get more than one lightning rod struck by lightning in one storm? :'o
> 
> i just Rly want iridium sprinklers :<<



I have like 10 and most of them get charged after a storm so I don't think there's a limit. The only other way to get them is through the traveling cart (and they're super expensive) or as a random gift from Demetrius once you befriend him. I say you can't have too many lightning rods. 



Moko said:


> yay gotta love my pig bacon poopin truffles i so need to get one more now that i keep rolling in the $$$
> 
> also of course i started buying random furniture for my home lel



I like the pigs better than cows/sheep because you don't have to milk or shear them. Plus truffle oil sells for huge money, and you can possibly get 2 truffles at once if you have the foraging perk. I'm probably gonna build another barn and just fill it with pigs.

Edit: This game is an Amish paradise.


----------



## Alienfish

yeah i have 10 foraging i think so i keep getting noice bacon from the pigs  and yeah i will probs buy another one soon :3

and ya i should probs get more buildings im just lazy lol


----------



## Ashtot

Does anyone know if the developer is going to continue to release content for the game?


----------



## Cudon

Ashtot said:


> Does anyone know if the developer is going to continue to release content for the game?


Well he's working on making Shane and the blue chick into marriage candidates and I'm p sure I've heard that multiplayer will be a thing eventually.
Thas all I know of though.


----------



## Alienfish

hey mashtot!

and sounds fair tbh @dino

soo im in year 3 winter now holy man...


----------



## visibleghost

aaa what are your goals in the game currently? :> i'm trying to finih the bundles, get a big farm going, save up cash and going deeper into the skull cavern... also trying to get more friends and i think i wanna marry penny because she's rly nice and cute so i'm giving her diamonds a lot to mane her love me lol...


----------



## Alienfish

Hmm probably get rolling in the $$$ now that I get the hang of it also I need level 10 in mining and fishing lol ;; I married Elliott bc he was the cute hippie in game lol ;D

also finish that community center i only need rabbits foot though rip.


----------



## lostineverfreeforest

Moko said:


> Hmm probably get rolling in the $$$ now that I get the hang of it also I need level 10 in mining and fishing lol ;; I married Elliott bc he was the cute hippie in game lol ;D
> 
> also finish that community center i only need rabbits foot though rip.



At this point I'm going to build another coop and fill it with nothing but rabbits. I'm getting desperate.


----------



## visibleghost

lol i got a rabbit's foot as a drop in the skull cavern twice (but the first time i reset because i dued n lost my sword and i didnt feel like dealing w that #cheats)


----------



## Alienfish

omg you are so lucky ^^^^ 

Yeh I bought another rabbit just cause they are floofy and yeah I got another pig too so it can mature once spring comes.

And yes greenhouse is the best i s2g lmao


----------



## visibleghost

^ ye ikr i got aNOTHER one today........

also i realized why my animals hated me and didn't produce anything in winter when i upgraded my barn to the super big barn
i didn't know u had to actually put out hay 4 them......... im such a horrible person they were starving all winter ):


----------



## Alienfish

lencurryboy said:


> ^ ye ikr i got aNOTHER one today........
> 
> also i realized why my animals hated me and didn't produce anything in winter when i upgraded my barn to the super big barn
> i didn't know u had to actually put out hay 4 them......... im such a horrible person they were starving all winter ):



ya you have to do it manually unless you have the last upgrade i told you 

omg lucker no rabbit foots yet but i got that meteor thing crashing lmao


----------



## Cudon

lencurryboy said:


> ^ ye ikr i got aNOTHER one today........
> 
> also i realized why my animals hated me and didn't produce anything in winter when i upgraded my barn to the super big barn
> i didn't know u had to actually put out hay 4 them......... im such a horrible person they were starving all winter ):


You also have to put a heater into their enclosure during winter, so you could have missed that too?. They're like 1k ea at Marnie.


----------



## Alienfish

^yep also reward from some bundle i think too

i think they are 2k though


----------



## visibleghost

Dinomates said:


> You also have to put a heater into their enclosure during winter, so you could have missed that too?. They're like 1k ea at Marnie.



yeah i know that now, i will buy it for them before the next winter comes around )x but i feel rly bad about not giving them any food for a whole season..,.


----------



## Alienfish

lencurryboy said:


> yeah i know that now, i will buy it for them before the next winter comes around )x but i feel rly bad about not giving them any food for a whole season..,.



Yeah I hate that.. now I actually remembered to fill my silo with hay hope it will last :c I should probably get another cause all my animals lol but still -w-

anyways i got my rabbit up to 5 hearts finally so hopefully i can get that foot soon. argh xD


----------



## visibleghost

for the animal bundle in the pantry... do you need a big brown egg and a big white egg? )x n can you only get brown eggs from brown chickens? because i only have white chickens and i'll need another coop if i want more chickens..... lol... i don't want to sell my already owned chickens either....


----------



## Cudon

lencurryboy said:


> for the animal bundle in the pantry... do you need a big brown egg and a big white egg? )x n can you only get brown eggs from brown chickens? because i only have white chickens and i'll need another coop if i want more chickens..... lol... i don't want to sell my already owned chickens either....


Yes and yes. It sucks that the color Marnie gives you is random, but you could try save scumming it sometime.


----------



## visibleghost

Dinomates said:


> Yes and yes. It sucks that the color Marnie gives you is random, but you could try save scumming it sometime.



thank u but i realized you only need 5 of the things and i had all but the brown egg so yyee ^^


----------



## Alienfish

aahhh stupid rabbit gimme your foot now that i got you up to five hearts grah what a mothertrucker.

i should sell a cow lol i really don't need 3 of em lmao.

- - - Post Merge - - -

I GOT A RABBITS FOOT YES FINALLY STUPID THING AHHH


----------



## Cudon

How many animals do you guys have? I have about ten maybe? One of each pet except no dino. I'm already starting to feel a bit swamped with the daily pet visits yet im considering getting an extra barn for pigs or something.


----------



## Alienfish

Dinomates said:


> How many animals do you guys have? I have about ten maybe? One of each pet except no dino. I'm already starting to feel a bit swamped with the daily pet visits yet im considering getting an extra barn for pigs or something.



2 cows, 1 sheep, 2 pigs, 2 goats

2 ducks, 2 void chickens, 1 each white and brown chicken, 2 rabbits i think and 2 dinos

sold one cow i dont really need 3 of em lmao


----------



## mogyay

i have 6 cows, 4 chicken, 2 ducks, 8 pigs and 12 rabbits, it's a chore..


----------



## Alienfish

mogyay said:


> i have 6 cows, 4 chicken, 2 ducks, 8 pigs and 12 rabbits, it's a chore..



holy sht how do you get enough hay ._.


----------



## visibleghost

Dinomates said:


> How many animals do you guys have? I have about ten maybe? One of each pet except no dino. I'm already starting to feel a bit swamped with the daily pet visits yet im considering getting an extra barn for pigs or something.



i have a lot of animals...... i love them and i hate only having one of a species because i think they will be lonely.. i have two cows, two pigs, three sheep (one of them got a baby!!), two goats, like ???? a lot of ducks and chickens, two void chickens and two rabbits.


----------



## Alienfish

Finally level 10 mining yay! Just gotta fish like mad so I can get that achievement at least haha...


----------



## mogyay

Moko said:


> holy sht how do you get enough hay ._.



hay's not a problem! i buy an absolute insane amount in spring to plant so i only really need some for winter/rainy days. i don't even spend that much time on them once i max out friendship (i'm so happy it's not like in harvest moon where it takes 10 years)


----------



## Alienfish

mogyay said:


> hay's not a problem! i buy an absolute insane amount in spring to plant so i only really need some for winter/rainy days. i don't even spend that much time on them once i max out friendship (i'm so happy it's not like in harvest moon where it takes 10 years)



Ahh, I see. I guess it's nice since you probs roll in dough but still uwuw'


----------



## frio hur

2 cows, 3 goats, 3 sheep, 3 pigs, 4 ducks, 4 rabbits, 2 chickens, 1 void chicken, 1 dinosaur


----------



## visibleghost

i have so much money it is ridiculous ... i'm currently building and upgrading more coops and barns n i am upgrading as many of my tools as i can to iridium but i still have a ton of money...


----------



## lostineverfreeforest

lencurryboy said:


> i have so much money it is ridiculous ... i'm currently building and upgrading more coops and barns n i am upgrading as many of my tools as i can to iridium but i still have a ton of money...



Yeah eventually you reach a point where there's simply no more money sinks. Especially when you do something ridiculous like fill the greenhouse with ancient fruit & build fully upgraded barn just to fill it with kegs.


----------



## Alienfish

lostineverfreeforest said:


> Yeah eventually you reach a point where there's simply no more money sinks. Especially when you do something ridiculous like fill the greenhouse with ancient fruit & build fully upgraded barn just to fill it with kegs.



Yeah I feel you, that greenhouse is so good yes ;D Hah the only moneysink I have now is upgrading tools and get ores for the bars and stuff I guess.. I keep decorating my home lol though.


----------



## visibleghost

i dont even have the greenhouse yet smh... i earn like 15 k from mostly farming and mining every day lol

alsO  i just married penny aaAAAAAA!!! ;W;


----------



## Alienfish

lencurryboy said:


> i dont even have the greenhouse yet smh... i earn like 15 k from mostly farming and mining every day lol
> 
> alsO  i just married penny aaAAAAAA!!! ;W;



grats  i married elliott, i love that hippie poet ;D

and yeah that greenhouse is everything in winter p much lel


----------



## mogyay

still patiently waiting on shane.....


----------



## Alienfish

idek why Shane is so popular though, he's like the least appealing of the people you can marry tbh


----------



## Cudon

Moko said:


> idek why Shane is so popular though, he's like the least appealing of the people you can marry tbh


His appeal might be the fact that people see something charming about getting close to a person whos hard to get close to. And there's a certain charm in miserable characters too.


----------



## Alienfish

Dinomates said:


> His appeal might be the fact that people see something charming about getting close to a person whos hard to get close to. And there's a certain charm in miserable characters too.



I think most of em are like that though unless you know exactly what to do imo.


----------



## Cudon

Moko said:


> I think most of em are like that though unless you know exactly what to do imo.


Well I dunno characters like Seb and Shane are a bit more extreme when it comes to that cuz they won't really acknowledge you or act friendly at all till like 3-5 hearts. Most of the other characters are pretty friendly from the get-go


----------



## Alienfish

Dinomates said:


> Well I dunno characters like Seb and Shane are a bit more extreme when it comes to that cuz they won't really acknowledge you or act friendly at all till like 3-5 hearts. Most of the other characters are pretty friendly from the get-go



Seb is somewhat cute albeit the typical emo guy in the game. 

Idek, just don't find Shane my cup of tea but yes each to their own :3


----------



## Cudon

Moko said:


> Seb is somewhat cute albeit the typical emo guy in the game.
> 
> Idek, just don't find Shane my cup of tea but yes each to their own :3


Yeah I wish they toned the emo down a bit. He's so ''FUQ DA SYSTEM'' too.


----------



## Alienfish

Dinomates said:


> Yeah I wish they toned the emo down a bit. He's so ''FUQ DA SYSTEM'' too.



Hah, I don't mind it too much but yeah he's too much of the computer geek being inside all day-type for me to actually marry him in game 

Bahaha, I don't think he is other than like being a lazy butt lmao.

Oh well I'm happy with my fish poet


----------



## visibleghost

the rudest ones are definitely haley and shane. i'm at a few hearts (maybe 1 or 2 lol) w both of them and haley still tells me i smell bad, ignores me etc and shane keeps telling me to not talk to him ): sad life


----------



## Alienfish

lencurryboy said:


> the rudest ones are definitely haley and shane. i'm at a few hearts (maybe 1 or 2 lol) w both of them and haley still tells me i smell bad, ignores me etc and shane keeps telling me to not talk to him ): sad life



lel Haley is a typical "blonde bish almost adult" character to me, I mean you can get her up in hearts but idek she's bland to me.

Hah, it's fun to mess with Shane cause he gets too pissed lmao


----------



## visibleghost

Moko said:


> lel Haley is a typical "blonde bish almost adult" character to me, I mean you can get her up in hearts but idek she's bland to me.
> 
> Hah, it's fun to mess with Shane cause he gets too pissed lmao



i accidentally gave haley something she hated once and now im dead ;W; 

i don't see why so many ppl like sebastian tho like a lOT of ppl marry him?? he's just too edgy for me, plus it seems like he's supposed to be like 17 or something


----------



## mogyay

shane is so mean and awful i love it


----------



## Alienfish

lencurryboy said:


> i accidentally gave haley something she hated once and now im dead ;W;
> 
> i don't see why so many ppl like sebastian tho like a lOT of ppl marry him?? he's just too edgy for me, plus it seems like he's supposed to be like 17 or something



Lol yeah she is easily pissed lmao.

idek they like insecure gamer boys??


----------



## Cudon

lencurryboy said:


> i accidentally gave haley something she hated once and now im dead ;W;
> 
> i don't see why so many ppl like sebastian tho like a lOT of ppl marry him?? he's just too edgy for me, plus it seems like he's supposed to be like 17 or something


He's like the only fully antisocial dude so that's why I married him anyway. But yeah he's significantly more teen than most and it's kinda annoying at times.

I wonder if I could remarry Harvey or smth. Hes just as dull but at least hes an adult.


----------



## mogyay

Dinomates said:


> He's like the only fully antisocial dude so that's why I married him anyway. But yeah he's significantly more teen than most and it's kinda annoying at times.
> 
> I wonder if I could remarry Harvey or smth. Hes just as dull but at least hes an adult.



i think the developer mentioned something about divorce?? or am i making that up idk


----------



## visibleghost

mogyay said:


> i think the developer mentioned something about divorce?? or am i making that up idk



at least it isn't mentioned in this thingy from yesterday but let's hope it comes some day!! or maybe it isn't rly.,,,. a good thing for this game i dunnno

i'm rly looking forward to the future updates of this game


----------



## Cudon

lostineverfreeforest said:


> Yeah eventually you reach a point where there's simply no more money sinks. Especially when you do something ridiculous like fill the greenhouse with ancient fruit & build fully upgraded barn just to fill it with kegs.


Omg I just happened to place my pig barn right next to the greenhouse... Guess it's gonna get another use


----------



## inkling

finally in year 2 of spring... eh its a work in progress over here in animal crossin farm but im working on me at the moment and i finally got a goat lol. i had to step away from my computer due to an important phone call so i didn't pause, and literally have no memory or recollection of this... apparently i bought a cow? wtf...i already had 4? i don't know why this happened...i dont even think i was near marnies...or maybe i wanted to buy a 2nd goat (which i wanted...)but anyways whatever now i have 5 cows wtf..who needs that


----------



## Alienfish

Baha I'm in year 4 I think lel I'm such a lazy noob but yeah I can always work on getting fishing levels up and actually try to earn a million $$$ or something and get a 2nd kid because achievements xD


----------



## Kapriznyy

I have heard SUCH good things about this game from a friend of mine that plays it. I've also read an article that says Stardew Valley is basically a "self care simulator" in that it encourages you to, well, take care of your character - and also that there aren't any egregious penalties for not getting certain things done every day. The one thing that bothered me about Harvest Moon was that I felt I was always "behind", whether I imagined it or if I really was falling behind on schedule. I always felt like I couldn't catch up to what I was "supposed" to have done overall. Sooo I'm thinking about giving this a try... though I'm pretty sure I recognize some of the resources from RPGmaker packs lmao


----------



## inkling

Moko said:


> Baha I'm in year 4 I think lel I'm such a lazy noob but yeah I can always work on getting fishing levels up and actually try to earn a million $$$ or something and get a 2nd kid because achievements xD



omg thats crazy. im still in spring year 2


----------



## Cudon

schatzi said:


> I have heard SUCH good things about this game from a friend of mine that plays it. I've also read an article that says Stardew Valley is basically a "self care simulator" in that it encourages you to, well, take care of your character - and also that there aren't any egregious penalties for not getting certain things done every day. The one thing that bothered me about Harvest Moon was that I felt I was always "behind", whether I imagined it or if I really was falling behind on schedule. I always felt like I couldn't catch up to what I was "supposed" to have done overall. Sooo I'm thinking about giving this a try... though I'm pretty sure I recognize some of the resources from RPGmaker packs lmao


Self-care simulator?? That's a weird thing to call SV. It's just a farming simulator with rpg elements. And the self-care elements are very slight.. Manage your energy, eat food if needed to get it up, go to sleep before 2 am.

The game has a lot to do and while there's no time limit, I was still capable of stressing myself out during the first few months about doing things asap. So it also depends on you. However it all got better once I finished some things and got ways to do things more efficiently. The slowness of the beginning and all the **** you can do is really overwhelming imo.
The seasons you can't go back to till next year kind of add to it too in a way, even though 28 ingame days is plenty of time to do stuff.

As for the artstyle.. I personally don't like how generic the pixel style is, but it's noticeable that it takes a lot from the pixelated Harvest Moon games. Fences, bushes and such look very similar in the original HM. The developer has  also stated that SV is hugely inspired by HM and that SV exists cuz of him getting disappointed in the newer HM games. So it's possible that it looks like rpgmaker stuff is used cuz of that? Not sure, but either way it's a single man indie game so w/e.


----------



## visibleghost

i'm thinking about downloading a mod that makes the days longer because at this point i'm just really stressed and i'm not really focusing on anything in particular, just stressing around trying to fix my farm and go mining... have any of you downloaded any mods like this and what are your thoughts??

i rly like the idea of playing games like this vanilla, especially since steam doesn't have the workshop up w mods for stardew valley and i'm a bit worried i will mess something up... also it kind of feels like cheating to make the days longer but the way it is now i just get really stressed because by the point i'm done with my farm in the morning it's already around noon.. (and i don't need to water anything, just harvest, replant, pet my animals and collect what they're producing smh)

is anyone else stressed out by the short days? ;W;


----------



## Alienfish

lencurryboy said:


> i'm thinking about downloading a mod that makes the days longer because at this point i'm just really stressed and i'm not really focusing on anything in particular, just stressing around trying to fix my farm and go mining... have any of you downloaded any mods like this and what are your thoughts??
> 
> i rly like the idea of playing games like this vanilla, especially since steam doesn't have the workshop up w mods for stardew valley and i'm a bit worried i will mess something up... also it kind of feels like cheating to make the days longer but the way it is now i just get really stressed because by the point i'm done with my farm in the morning it's already around noon.. (and i don't need to water anything, just harvest, replant, pet my animals and collect what they're producing smh)
> 
> is anyone else stressed out by the short days? ;W;



Not really, I just plan them accordingly I guess. Only thing I had issues with was the fishing but yeah I found a beast mod for that so now I just grab a popcorn and haul in the crap lol 

Also ayy hope I can have a second bab soon because achievement lel they grow so slow XD


----------



## Cudon

Moko said:


> Not really, I just plan them accordingly I guess. Only thing I had issues with was the fishing but yeah I found a beast mod for that so now I just grab a popcorn and haul in the crap lol
> 
> Also ayy hope I can have a second bab soon because achievement lel they grow so slow XD


I wish I had named my first kid smth stupid but at least I can still name my 2nd one ''Achievement'' ''Fart'' or something.

- - - Post Merge - - -



lencurryboy said:


> i'm thinking about downloading a mod that makes the days longer because at this point i'm just really stressed and i'm not really focusing on anything in particular, just stressing around trying to fix my farm and go mining... have any of you downloaded any mods like this and what are your thoughts??
> 
> i rly like the idea of playing games like this vanilla, especially since steam doesn't have the workshop up w mods for stardew valley and i'm a bit worried i will mess something up... also it kind of feels like cheating to make the days longer but the way it is now i just get really stressed because by the point i'm done with my farm in the morning it's already around noon.. (and i don't need to water anything, just harvest, replant, pet my animals and collect what they're producing smh)
> 
> is anyone else stressed out by the short days? ;W;


Atm I'm content with the day length but it differs. 
http://steamcommunity.com/sharedfiles/filedetails/?id=668817867 anyway this steam guide had some time edit thing iirc and I saw a mod for stopping time in the mines somewhere.


----------



## Ashtot




----------



## D i a

^ omg. Yeah, when it asked for your favorite thing or whatever in the beginning, I just wrote in 'Pillow'. You don't realize where and when it was going to come in to play, lol...


----------



## Alienfish

Ashtot said:


> View attachment 171209



dafuq lmao

i can't remember what i wrote in the beginning though hahah


----------



## mogyay

i wrote food so i didn't think anything of that message


----------



## Ashtot

mogyay said:


> i wrote food so i didn't think anything of that message



lol


----------



## visibleghost

oh my god i wrote death that is why it says "the taste reminds you of death".......... didnt realiz e that until now.......... 

ANYWA ys i got the green house (i got 5 perfect of all four crops and it turned out that i only needed 3 of the crops. anyways. . . )and i am in love w it it is So nice. i'm currently growing a bunch of random crap in there but i will get more valueable stuff going soon !!


also something that annoys me....... when you click to eat cranberries it says "Eat a Cranberries?" i mean it's whatevr really but it annoys me so much......


----------



## Alienfish

lencurryboy said:


> also something that annoys me....... when you click to eat cranberries it says "Eat a Cranberries?" i mean it's whatevr really but it annoys me so much......



grats and yes I agree it's a bit annoying if you hit the wrong mouse button it's like nooo i don't want to eat this smh..

Haah now I'm curious what I wrote, guess I will find out whenever I get another one xD


----------



## visibleghost

like
look at this .. it sounds so weird n edgy.,


----------



## Alienfish

lencurryboy said:


> View attachment 171212
> like
> look at this .. it sounds so weird n edgy.,



lelel true that. 

also iridium sprinklers are the best i so need more lol


----------



## visibleghost

^true i love them

AAAAAAAAAAAaaaaaaaaaa shane sent me a reaLLY nice letter !!!

he said he stole a thing from joja mart and he gave it to me awww ;W;

also i have 70 k g i dont know what to do with lol i might just build a bunch of fully upgraded barns and coops or something......., i have already upgraded all my tools to iridium and i have the big house already so :<
maybe i should save up for that thing you can buy in the casino lol


----------



## Alienfish

lencurryboy said:


> ^true i love them
> 
> AAAAAAAAAAAaaaaaaaaaa shane sent me a reaLLY nice letter !!!
> 
> he said he stole a thing from joja mart and he gave it to me awww ;W;
> 
> also i have 70 k g i dont know what to do with lol i might just build a bunch of fully upgraded barns and coops or something......., i have already upgraded all my tools to iridium and i have the big house already so :<
> maybe i should save up for that thing you can buy in the casino lol



dang nice you have everything iridium???? grats!

yeah i keep buying random furniture cause i love decorating stuff in games


----------



## Cudon

Guys is slime farming worth it? Been thinking of trying it out.


----------



## Ashtot

I got the skull key thing


----------



## visibleghost

Dinomates said:


> Guys is slime farming worth it? Been thinking of trying it out.



im actually wondering the same thing. i might just build the stuff because i have the money and resources for it hehe. but i mean... do you just get those slime balls??? that you get from killig slimes in the mines?? because like those are only worth 5 g each or someting?? 

but i havent tried it out yet so i dunno!! lmk if you try it alright


----------



## Cudon

lencurryboy said:


> im actually wondering the same thing. i might just build the stuff because i have the money and resources for it hehe. but i mean... do you just get those slime balls??? that you get from killig slimes in the mines?? because like those are only worth 5 g each or someting??
> 
> but i havent tried it out yet so i dunno!! lmk if you try it alright


I'll prob build it soon but I want to stash it into some corner cuz of the size and ill have to prepare the spot and what not eughh.


----------



## Alienfish

Dinomates said:


> I'll prob build it soon but I want to stash it into some corner cuz of the size and ill have to prepare the spot and what not eughh.



yea same i better upgrade my axe lmao ;; but yeah it will probably be good for something


----------



## frio hur

so i built the slime hutch cause seb wouldn't shut up about it, i've only gotten slime balls and slime eggs from it. :/ there's also a chance a slime will escape and get stuck in some random part of the map.

basically unless your spouse won't stop going on and on about it, or you happen to make a lot of items that require slime, i'd give the hutch a pass for now.


----------



## LethalLulu

Yah the slime hutch is very underwhelming.  I'm sure there will be updates for it in the future.


----------



## Cudon

Yeah I made it partly cuz of Seb too.. Such annoying dialog. But from what I've heard you can get purple slimes and iridium from them? Although that's still a bit useless considering that the cave is better. Either way guess I'll just collect the diff colors with my slime hutch :/ 

Also what's the difference between letting the slimes live outside? Can they even produce slime balls when they're always outside? Are they just a decoration at that point???


----------



## frio hur

yeah i got a bar from a purple slime in the skull cave.  once.  i get more iridium from the statue of perfection.

lose slimes are more of an annoyance than anything.  when in the hutch the slimes work like other animals, make sure they have water and they make slime balls, with the added bonus of them contently trying to kill you unless you have the slime charmer ring.


----------



## visibleghost

lmao the slime thing doesnt sound all that great but i will probably build it anyways. i've been clearing out the forest that is on my farmland and i don't need all that space so it's whatever lol


----------



## Alienfish

lencurryboy said:


> lmao the slime thing doesnt sound all that great but i will probably build it anyways. i've been clearing out the forest that is on my farmland and i don't need all that space so it's whatever lol



yeah i still need to get iridium axe lmao im lame with upgrading my tools so hard hahah!


----------



## visibleghost

^ lol i already upgraded all my tools to iridium because i had the resources and money so i thought why no. the iridium axe truly is Heaven i love it so much. if i had to use a normal axe now i would probably give up on taking down the forest because HONESTly 10 chops for the tree and 5 for the stump??? how did i ever survive..,


----------



## Alienfish

^true that

yeah i need to get more iridium im just lazy with that i guess XD


----------



## visibleghost

i have a sht ton of iridium from cracking geodes and killing slimes, i have never rly had a problem with not having enough iridium lol ^^


----------



## Alienfish

lencurryboy said:


> i have a sht ton of iridium from cracking geodes and killing slimes, i have never rly had a problem with not having enough iridium lol ^^



really.. nice  i guess you do skull caves mostly? x))


----------



## Cudon

lencurryboy said:


> ^ lol i already upgraded all my tools to iridium because i had the resources and money so i thought why no. the iridium axe truly is Heaven i love it so much. if i had to use a normal axe now i would probably give up on taking down the forest because HONESTly 10 chops for the tree and 5 for the stump??? how did i ever survive..,


Yah the iridium axe is actually really nice. I still got my hoe left to upgrade but I've been forgetting to do it.

Man sheep are so useless when you can just have rabbits..


----------



## Alienfish

Dinomates said:


> Yah the iridium axe is actually really nice. I still got my hoe left to upgrade but I've been forgetting to do it.
> 
> Man sheep are so useless when you can just have rabbits..



yeah idek why i jav my sheep lmao.. probably because I wanted to ship some wool and crap i dunno. also got around to upgrade my axe so hopefully it's done soon


----------



## visibleghost

Moko said:


> really.. nice  i guess you do skull caves mostly? x))



yup i do lmao, i only go to the regular mines if i dont have a lot of time or if im going to kill some monsters (still need to kill a few hundred more of those dust thingies in the ice part ssso yeah)

honestly with that super ultra swird i have now (the galaxy sword?? i forgot the name lol) it's not a problem to go into the skull cavern hahah, i just need to bring a lot of bombssssss


----------



## Alienfish

lencurryboy said:


> yup i do lmao, i only go to the regular mines if i dont have a lot of time or if im going to kill some monsters (still need to kill a few hundred more of those dust thingies in the ice part ssso yeah)
> 
> honestly with that super ultra swird i have now (the galaxy sword?? i forgot the name lol) it's not a problem to go into the skull cavern hahah, i just need to bring a lot of bombssssss



yeah galaxy sword is the best, still need another shard for museum tho lmao


----------



## visibleghost

i might just b super lucky w items but i got a second one for the museum alresdy haha 

im still missing some stuff until i complete the museum and idk what i will probably have to check the wiki hhhsh...


----------



## Ashtot

I unlocked the Skull Key but I've heard the Skull Cave is really hard or something, and my sword is the Obsidian Edge. Would I be able to survive?


----------



## Alienfish

lencurryboy said:


> i might just b super lucky w items but i got a second one for the museum alresdy haha
> 
> im still missing some stuff until i complete the museum and idk what i will probably have to check the wiki hhhsh...



**** man you're good!! and yea you are i still have to find another one since i used the one i got first for the sword.

- - - Post Merge - - -



Ashtot said:


> I unlocked the Skull Key but I've heard the Skull Cave is really hard or something, and my sword is the Obsidian Edge. Would I be able to survive?



well technically yes, be careful of those flying lizard things who can hit you hard and bring lotsa food and stuff. i'd recommend the galaxy one if you are lucky enough tho.


----------



## Cudon

Ashtot said:


> I unlocked the Skull Key but I've heard the Skull Cave is really hard or something, and my sword is the Obsidian Edge. Would I be able to survive?


I'd recommend you to buy the 25k fire sword from the adventure guild cuz the obsidian sword is a bit slow. It'll help you hit those serpents first cuz they have this weird hitbox that's bigger than they are. Also make sure to go on good luck days and bring food.


----------



## Alienfish

Dinomates said:


> I'd recommend you to buy the 25k fire sword from the adventure guild cuz the obsidian sword is a bit slow. It'll help you hit those serpents first cuz they have this weird hitbox that's bigger than they are. Also make sure to go on good luck days and bring food.



right that one hah i almost forgot about that shop once i had the best stuff i could get from there

and yeah lucky days help :3


----------



## lostineverfreeforest

Just keep in mind food buffs do not stack so try to eat food that will further increase your luck.


----------



## Alienfish

stardew gods bless iridium tools : D got around to upgrade my pickaxe as well so yay!


----------



## visibleghost

i just realized u can put bee houses inside the greenhouse, so now i'm planting a few flowers and putting down all my bee houses in my greenhouse :0


----------



## Alienfish

lencurryboy said:


> i just realized u can put bee houses inside the greenhouse, so now i'm planting a few flowers and putting down all my bee houses in my greenhouse :0



you can? cooool i gotta do this : D would be really neat.

also egg hunt pls go away.. or rather abigail too flipping bish.


----------



## mogyay

Moko said:


> you can? cooool i gotta do this : D would be really neat.
> 
> also egg hunt pls go away.. or rather abigail too flipping bish.



i totally looked it up how to win the egg hunt because i was useless...

i've had to take a break from stardew since my brother wanted his controller back. thinking of playing on the keyboard and mouse but i just feel like i'm so slow. i'm definitely more of a controller person but i'm thinking i should probably practice and break the habit..


----------



## axo

I really hope this becomes available on mac in the future ^^


----------



## lostineverfreeforest

chees4mees said:


> I really hope this becomes available on mac in the future ^^



Good news, it's being worked on!


----------



## Alienfish

mogyay said:


> i totally looked it up how to win the egg hunt because i was useless...
> 
> i've had to take a break from stardew since my brother wanted his controller back. thinking of playing on the keyboard and mouse but i just feel like i'm so slow. i'm definitely more of a controller person but i'm thinking i should probably practice and break the habit..



there are guides for the jeebus that bish though.

i tried with controller for some time but eh this game is totally keyboard for me imo


----------



## visibleghost

do any of u all think it's weird that your spouse doesn't help you when you faint on your farm? like i get that you get punished for not getting home in time by getting that 1k fine, but honestly i'm married and if i fall asleep on my farm shouldn't penny be like "hey maybe i should help my husband!", instead of a jojo mart guy having to take me home?
 it just kind of annoys me that the spouses are so useless ):<


----------



## Alienfish

lencurryboy said:


> do any of u all think it's weird that your spouse doesn't help you when you faint on your farm? like i get that you get punished for not getting home in time by getting that 1k fine, but honestly i'm married and if i fall asleep on my farm shouldn't penny be like "hey maybe i should help my husband!", instead of a jojo mart guy having to take me home?
> it just kind of annoys me that the spouses are so useless ):<



Lol that jojamart shut down in my town finally, do they still get you home lmao? i always get home by that cave guy :0

but yeah i kinda agree it's noice they give you stuff and water things though


----------



## visibleghost

aaa i just got them out of business so i guess i'll see what happens next time i faint :0


----------



## Alienfish

lencurryboy said:


> aaa i just got them out of business so i guess i'll see what happens next time i faint :0



yeah i kinda wanna try that but then i have to leave like all sht at home lol.

lemme know if u do tho!


----------



## visibleghost

ohhh do you usually faint by losing all health? because then that'd explain it, i meant faint as in staying up past 2 am.

i stayed up too late again and was still collected by a joja  guy. weird, considering they're not in town anymore but Weh


----------



## Alienfish

lencurryboy said:


> ohhh do you usually faint by losing all health? because then that'd explain it, i meant faint as in staying up past 2 am.
> 
> i stayed up too late again and was still collected by a joja  guy. weird, considering they're not in town anymore but Weh



yeah idek i probably had both but yeah mainly that.

the frick hhaa one would think they would have been removed


----------



## visibleghost

i looked at the wiki and as i suspected, bee houses dont produce anything if they're in the greenhouse ):
meh, it was worth a try at least lmao


----------



## Alienfish

lencurryboy said:


> i looked at the wiki and as i suspected, bee houses dont produce anything if they're in the greenhouse ):
> meh, it was worth a try at least lmao



aw sht damn it 

but yeah thanks for letting me know before i moved it around D:


----------



## Cudon

lencurryboy said:


> i looked at the wiki and as i suspected, bee houses dont produce anything if they're in the greenhouse ):
> meh, it was worth a try at least lmao


Aww that would have been cool for winters. But at least you can grow fruit trees there I guess??? 

But it'd be nice if your spouse or whoever who sees you would help if you fainted.. Like it's weird as hell when Robins working on your house or something and you pass out right next to her yet she dgaf.


----------



## Alienfish

Dinomates said:


> Aww that would have been cool for winters. But at least you can grow fruit trees there I guess???
> 
> But it'd be nice if your spouse or whoever who sees you would help if you fainted.. Like it's weird as hell when Robins working on your house or something and you pass out right next to her yet she dgaf.



Indeed.. and idek about that never tried :0

And yeah lol.. I hope they update this.. I get losing weapons are a thing but considering the costs and stuff and rarity of galaxy sword, bruh


----------



## LethalLulu

Yah, losing things that are hard to get back are so brutal.  I alt f4 tbh.


----------



## Alienfish

LethalLulu said:


> Yah, losing things that are hard to get back are so brutal.  I alt f4 tbh.



yeah i was very tempted to ragequit when i lost one of my swords think it was the obsidian one i was like bruh.


----------



## Cudon

Moko said:


> Indeed.. and idek about that never tried :0
> 
> And yeah lol.. I hope they update this.. I get losing weapons are a thing but considering the costs and stuff and rarity of galaxy sword, bruh


It's mentioned on the wiki that you can cuz in some old patch you could grow trees on the inside pavement of the green house but you can only plant them on the soil now.

Anyway what have you guys been working on in SV? Atm I'm working on fishing and should have it in 2 seasons (spring) cuz only 3 fish to catch. And I also have been gathering all recipes and all the ingredients. Got most of em but will only get all of em finished in summer.


----------



## visibleghost

i have actually quit without saving like twice because i lost my sword when i fainted in the mines Lmao............. i was poor af back then and i Really didn't feel like buying another sword ..


----------



## Cudon

I mighta lost my 2nd child cuz he was supposed to be born on an event day rip.


----------



## visibleghost

Dinomates said:


> I mighta lost my 2nd child cuz he was supposed to be born on an event day rip.



rip unborn child we will always remember u


----------



## Cudon

lencurryboy said:


> rip unborn child we will always remember u


I hope unborn child isn't taking my 2nd child spot cuz I need the achievo and I ain't going through the effort of marrying someone againnn


----------



## Alienfish

Dinomates said:


> It's mentioned on the wiki that you can cuz in some old patch you could grow trees on the inside pavement of the green house but you can only plant them on the soil now.
> 
> Anyway what have you guys been working on in SV? Atm I'm working on fishing and should have it in 2 seasons (spring) cuz only 3 fish to catch. And I also have been gathering all recipes and all the ingredients. Got most of em but will only get all of em finished in summer.



Yeah I know still though.

And yeah finally getting my 2nd child and yeah I should work more on fishing skill as well that skill is so slow >>


----------



## Kapriznyy

Spent a few hours playing it yesterday. Not sure what all the hype was about. I got into it because a friend absolutely LOVED it and spoke very highly of it, so I was looking forward to something extraordinary, and either I've just got to spend more time with it or it isn't my kind of game. Can't figure out which.


----------



## Cudon

schatzi said:


> Spent a few hours playing it yesterday. Not sure what all the hype was about. I got into it because a friend absolutely LOVED it and spoke very highly of it, so I was looking forward to something extraordinary, and either I've just got to spend more time with it or it isn't my kind of game. Can't figure out which.


Well the start is really slow, but honestly it could just not be your type of game. But for a indie farming sim game by one dude it's rather competent and has a lot to do.


----------



## inkling

schatzi said:


> Spent a few hours playing it yesterday. Not sure what all the hype was about. I got into it because a friend absolutely LOVED it and spoke very highly of it, so I was looking forward to something extraordinary, and either I've just got to spend more time with it or it isn't my kind of game. Can't figure out which.



i just don't think its the game for you, hah.


----------



## frio hur

year 8,

spent the past winter going to the skull cave as much as i could, got one prismatic shard and used it to get the galaxy sword.  also finally got a stable built.

thinking once i hit year 10, i'll take a break til next patch.


----------



## Eldin

Just finished my 1st year. c: I'm focusing on getting everyone's hearts up rn, and money-making since I finally got the artisan skill and some iridium sprinklers for my greenhouse.

Here's my empty little farm; http://upload.farm/1AZXe3


----------



## axo

lostineverfreeforest said:


> Good news, it's being worked on!



Oh awesome ^^ This is my #1 wanted game right now


----------



## Kapriznyy

inkling said:


> i just don't think its the game for you, hah.



I played again for a while today and yeah, I think this is the case, unfortunately. I wanted to love it.


----------



## Cudon

Eldin said:


> Just finished my 1st year. c: I'm focusing on getting everyone's hearts up rn, and money-making since I finally got the artisan skill and some iridium sprinklers for my greenhouse.
> 
> Here's my empty little farm; http://upload.farm/1AZXe3


Oh that's a pretty cool site. Gonna upload my farm but it's not as clean as yours.

http://upload.farm/1AZZJ2#mainFarm This is sooo coool tbh it even tracks all this ****


----------



## visibleghost

frio hur said:


> year 8,
> 
> spent the past winter going to the skull cave as much as i could, got one prismatic shard and used it to get the galaxy sword.  also finally got a stable built.
> 
> thinking once i hit year 10, i'll take a break til next patch.



omg that's such a long time. what other stuff have you achieved? there can't be a lot of stuff that you haven't done yet :0


----------



## Alienfish

schatzi said:


> I played again for a while today and yeah, I think this is the case, unfortunately. I wanted to love it.



Yeah, it's a bit.. special in some ways. Once I found that fishing mod it's easy one of my favorites now  But then I kinda like those "repetitive" games where you do same sht everyday lol


----------



## visibleghost

i'm soon at the end of year 2 (i think im at like 15 winter or somethign) and i just need to get my fishing skill up(im like level 8 or something), then i'll be level 10 in everything ayyyyyy


----------



## Alienfish

lencurryboy said:


> i'm soon at the end of year 2 (i think im at like 15 winter or somethign) and i just need to get my fishing skill up(im like level 8 or something), then i'll be level 10 in everything ayyyyyy



Mine is at 7 lmao I fail but yeah I need up too better watch em roll in ahah think I'm in year 4.. maybe or something


----------



## visibleghost

i reached level ten B)

tried catching the winter legendary fish and i got it on the hook like 20 times but was never able to actually catch it. made me kind of Really Angry but now im over it.
fishing is hard.....,


----------



## Alienfish

lencurryboy said:


> i reached level ten B)
> 
> tried catching the winter legendary fish and i got it on the hook like 20 times but was never able to actually catch it. made me kind of Really Angry but now im over it.
> fishing is hard.....,



grats aye 

hope i can reach 1 mill in sold sht soon shouldn't be too hard tho


----------



## Eldin

Dinomates said:


> Oh that's a pretty cool site. Gonna upload my farm but it's not as clean as yours.
> 
> http://upload.farm/1AZZJ2#mainFarm This is sooo coool tbh it even tracks all this ****



Haha yeah it's great for tracking your progress.

Nice farm by the way, I love the paths!


----------



## mogyay

Dinomates said:


> Oh that's a pretty cool site. Gonna upload my farm but it's not as clean as yours.
> 
> http://upload.farm/1AZZJ2#mainFarm This is sooo coool tbh it even tracks all this ****



aw i love your farm layout! this is gonna be like animal crossing again where i want to get everything perfect for showing off but then never do..


----------



## frio hur

hoping this works, here's my farm http://upload.farm/1B0j6G

i still need to finish the museum and some crafting and catch a few more fish.


----------



## Cudon

Eldin said:


> Haha yeah it's great for tracking your progress.
> 
> Nice farm by the way, I love the paths!





mogyay said:


> aw i love your farm layout! this is gonna be like animal crossing again where i want to get everything perfect for showing off but then never do..



Aww thx, and yeah I might go a bit nuts with farm layout later too, but too busy doing other things ingame to get too into it.


----------



## Alienfish

^yeah this 

i'm too lazy with fishing though but yeaaa i need to complete that sht. oh well finally in summer


----------



## visibleghost

i rly like winters because then i'm not stressed out about my farm and i have a lot of time left over for making it look better :0

also can anyone explain to me how growing grass works? i get that you need to buy grass starters from pierre but like.... what then....


----------



## Alienfish

lencurryboy said:


> i rly like winters because then i'm not stressed out about my farm and i have a lot of time left over for making it look better :0
> 
> also can anyone explain to me how growing grass works? i get that you need to buy grass starters from pierre but like.... what then....



i guess they pollinate or something lmao to be honest i usually buy a 20 or something just to add up and it can grow around?


----------



## visibleghost

Moko said:


> i guess they pollinate or something lmao to be honest i usually buy a 20 or something just to add up and it can grow around?



aa okay thank u i will buy some later today then and see what happens :0


----------



## Alienfish

lencurryboy said:


> aa okay thank u i will buy some later today then and see what happens :0



yeah each spring you will get a lot of em after winter that will last untlil next winter but yeah it's always good to buy extras so you get enough hay in the fall


----------



## Cudon

One grass seems to grow like one spot every 2-4 days? Like I don't have any proof but it's really annoying cuz if you want grass in a certain area your pets will eat it before it fully grows meanwhile all the wild grass is gonna spread everywheree


----------



## Alienfish

Dinomates said:


> One grass seems to grow like one spot every 2-4 days? Like I don't have any proof but it's really annoying cuz if you want grass in a certain area your pets will eat it before it fully grows meanwhile all the wild grass is gonna spread everywheree



yeah i think that's the growth rate :3

and yeah it is like bruh stop wandering all over the farm lol


----------



## radical6

saw shanes new events today.... might marry emily or leah next time around tbh


----------



## Ashtot

justice said:


> saw shanes new events today.... might marry emily or leah next time around tbh



I think I have 6 hearts with Leah, I just keep giving her wine and mayonnaise, haha.


----------



## Cudon

justice said:


> saw shanes new events today.... might marry emily or leah next time around tbh


There's new events for them now? :0


----------



## mogyay

guysguysgusyguysgus IS SHANE AVAILABLE NOW?


----------



## visibleghost

um
is this supposed to look like this ???



Spoiler: spoliers for if u arent in the third year yet i guess





it's the grandpa's ghost cutscene thingy  .... and... .  im in a pretty weird place..,..  in the void outside my house..,. 
the next day started in my bed so i wasnt stuck or anything but ???!?!? is that cutscene supposed to look liek that because honestly that's really weird


----------



## Cudon

I just happened to get Shane and Emily to 10 hearts without concentrating on it through tasks and sht... I hope their hearts don't glitch out or smth


----------



## mogyay

lencurryboy said:


> um
> is this supposed to look like this ???
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: spoliers for if u arent in the third year yet i guess
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 172026
> it's the grandpa's ghost cutscene thingy  .... and... .  im in a pretty weird place..,..  in the void outside my house..,.
> the next day started in my bed so i wasnt stuck or anything but ???!?!? is that cutscene supposed to look liek that because honestly that's really weird



definitely didn't happen with me, pretty sure it must be a glitch, weird!


----------



## radical6

mogyay said:


> guysguysgusyguysgus IS SHANE AVAILABLE NOW?



my bad, didnt realize he had so many heart events


----------



## Ashtot

I'm wondering in which order his planned updates are going to come. He said he was leaving multiplayer and porting to the people he's working with, and focusing on developing content. I think Shane and Emily are going to become marriage candidates so I'm wondering which we'll get first. Ports, multiplayer, or new content?


----------



## visibleghost

^ hm i wonder tht as well :0

also!! what do you ppl think multiplayer is going to be like? i think maybe something like in animal crossing but idk :0


----------



## LethalLulu

I'm excited to see how multiplayer works out.  The game was so heavily designed to be single player, or so it seemed, so I can honestly say I was very shocked to see that multiplayer was planned from the start.


----------



## Alienfish

LethalLulu said:


> I'm excited to see how multiplayer works out.  The game was so heavily designed to be single player, or so it seemed, so I can honestly say I was very shocked to see that multiplayer was planned from the start.



Same, I don't know what it's gonna give, like explore skull caves better with many peeps?


----------



## Cudon

I hope the multiplayer will make that one arcade game coop and thus easier. I ain't getting that Fectors challenge achievo solo.


----------



## Alienfish

Dinomates said:


> I hope the multiplayer will make that one arcade game coop and thus easier. I ain't getting that Fectors challenge achievo solo.



yeah they could at least improve the controlling for those, even in events...


----------



## Miggi

Hell I don't know what to do anymore. Everybody has 10 hearts, I've already decorated my farm entirely, I've completed the mine (I was already at level 100 of skull cave, too, but I don't see the point to go there again as I already have enough iridium and minerals etc), and I'm still waiting for Shane and Emily to become marriage candidates.. I won't marry until next update


----------



## Cudon

Miggi said:


> Hell I don't know what to do anymore. Everybody has 10 hearts, I've already decorated my farm entirely, I've completed the mine (I was already at level 100 of skull cave, too, but I don't see the point to go there again as I already have enough iridium and minerals etc), and I'm still waiting for Shane and Emily to become marriage candidates.. I won't marry until next update


Try to achieve some achievos if you haven't already? Pretty up your town? I dunno.

Btw when you do make someone reach 10 hearts do their hearts stop naturally dropping or smth? The 8 I got to 10 for an achievo are still at 10 despite no contact.


----------



## Alienfish

Miggi said:


> Hell I don't know what to do anymore. Everybody has 10 hearts, I've already decorated my farm entirely, I've completed the mine (I was already at level 100 of skull cave, too, but I don't see the point to go there again as I already have enough iridium and minerals etc), and I'm still waiting for Shane and Emily to become marriage candidates.. I won't marry until next update



yeah work on achievements, maybe cook dishes and craft stuff, decorate your home??


----------



## visibleghost

lol weird question maybe but can you fill up water bowls w sprinklers? i always forget to give my slimes water smh


----------



## Miggi

hmm I should work on the cooking achievements, I've only cooked one time in 75 hours haha. But I don't know, I don't really see the point in getting all achievements, it would be more motivating if you get a reward after achieving one tbh

Decorating my house would be an option.. I've forgotten about that, thanks!

And since last update, friendship level doesn't drop anymore after achieving 10 hearts.. pretty great addition to the game though, now I'm not bothered anymore to talk to anyone lol


----------



## visibleghost

^ cant you buy a new hat every timw you get a new achivement?? from the mouse in the forest i mean


----------



## Cudon

lencurryboy said:


> ^ cant you buy a new hat every timw you get a new achivement?? from the mouse in the forest i mean


Some achievos don't have hat rewards but ye most do. Imo getting achievos just for steam % is satisfying as it is and the process of getting the chievos is p fun too. Like only the Fectors challenge is torture to do imo.


----------



## Alienfish

Miggi said:


> hmm I should work on the cooking achievements, I've only cooked one time in 75 hours haha. But I don't know, I don't really see the point in getting all achievements, it would be more motivating if you get a reward after achieving one tbh
> 
> Decorating my house would be an option.. I've forgotten about that, thanks!
> 
> And since last update, friendship level doesn't drop anymore after achieving 10 hearts.. pretty great addition to the game though, now I'm not bothered anymore to talk to anyone lol



that good i hated these things smh.

and yeah i love getting achieves even if they are annoying af


----------



## Espionage

I have Stardew Valley, it's totally awesome. Will become EPIC when multiplayer is integrated.


----------



## visibleghost

i don't really have any goals atm, i'm just taking care of my farm, going to the mines and the skull cavern, talking to people and just chillign out. it's pretty nice honestly,  but i think i will start looking into completing achievements soon..



Spoiler: also 2day when i woke up i found my baby kneeling in front of the tv ...


----------



## Alienfish

^nice lol

also got 30 items crafted achievement i think and working on cooking sht for 25 cant have much left tho


----------



## inkling

im a bit frustrated. i just died for the 2nd time in the mines and quit the game bc I don't want to lose 9 levels, but I also lost my first void essence.

any tips on not dying in the mines? i hate those red slime things. those are the ones that keep killing me before i even realize what's happening :/

I really just want to reach the bottom of the mines. I wasn't really focusing on the mines at the beginning of the mines but now im on year 2 summer and ive only reach level 80. almost there but...eh.


----------



## mogyay

inkling said:


> im a bit frustrated. i just died for the 2nd time in the mines and quit the game bc I don't want to lose 9 levels, but I also lost my first void essence.
> 
> any tips on not dying in the mines? i hate those red slime things. those are the ones that keep killing me before i even realize what's happening :/
> 
> I really just want to reach the bottom of the mines. I wasn't really focusing on the mines at the beginning of the mines but now im on year 2 summer and ive only reach level 80. almost there but...eh.



what sword do you have? i was too stingy to buy a new one for ages so i was fighting with like a lvl 2 sword that was making my life tough. apart from that i'd just take down lots of food to spam eat if you're having a hard time


----------



## inkling

mogyay said:


> what sword do you have? i was too stingy to buy a new one for ages so i was fighting with like a lvl 2 sword that was making my life tough. apart from that i'd just take down lots of food to spam eat if you're having a hard time



i did reach lvl 85 and got my void essence for the wizard. 

i actually have the claymore which is really good, but I think I was being stingy with eating my food. I usually wait till the last possible moment before I eat, and I realized I can't do that anymore. I think I was just wtf, bc it was so easy before and all of a sudden i die and lose lvls!?


----------



## Sgt.Groove

Man i love this game, but am I the only guy that thinks that the game should have steam exclusives, as that is almost the whole point of having a game on steam?


----------



## Cudon

Darius-The-Fox said:


> Man i love this game, but am I the only guy that thinks that the game should have steam exclusives, as that is almost the whole point of having a game on steam?


Well it does have cards I guess??? But I don't really get what you mean by that? Like do you meant the achievos being kinda built in or..?


----------



## Alienfish

Finally cooked 25 dishes man that took some time ugh and I don't have most recipes anyways so I had to be lucky lol


----------



## visibleghost

i'm thinking about starting a second save file soon but idk yet :<
it'll be sOOooo annoying to have crap gear again lmao )x I won't want to chop down a single tree until i've upgraded my axe a bit but i will have to lol ugh


----------



## Sgt.Groove

:3 When i said steam exclusive stuff, I meant some cool trees or cool crops only available on the Steam version :3


----------



## Alienfish

bleh apparently i have to get the 4th dwarf scroll thing, ****ed things.


----------



## visibleghost

Darius-The-Fox said:


> :3 When i said steam exclusive stuff, I meant some cool trees or cool crops only available on the Steam version :3



wwhy tho


----------



## Cudon

Darius-The-Fox said:


> :3 When i said steam exclusive stuff, I meant some cool trees or cool crops only available on the Steam version :3


But why? There's no real reason for the steam version to have any exclusives. Steam is just a provider, it's not a console or anything and the pc version is the original version of the game.. It's more likely the other versions of the game will be more different if it's ported onto consoles or smth.

Meh i've been starting to slow down after a slight binge period of SV. It's just so boring when you've got nothing else to do than to basically waste time till the next season. I just look for museum things, check cart and occasionally go to the local mine to get the challenges done. Boring as hell. And it won't get any better once I get to the next season. I'll have no achievements other than the annoying ones left. Woooo spending hours looking for rng af museum artifacts.


----------



## Alienfish

Dinomates said:


> But why? There's no real reason for the steam version to have any exclusives. Steam is just a provider, it's not a console or anything and the pc version is the original version of the game.. It's more likely the other versions of the game will be more different if it's ported onto consoles or smth.
> 
> Meh i've been starting to slow down after a slight binge period of SV. It's just so boring when you've got nothing else to do than to basically waste time till the next season. I just look for museum things, check cart and occasionally go to the local mine to get the challenges done. Boring as hell. And it won't get any better once I get to the next season. I'll have no achievements other than the annoying ones left. Woooo spending hours looking for rng af museum artifacts.



yeah im at that stage too, yeah sure i can get friendships up and cook stuff and fish but it's p much dig for sht lol


----------



## visibleghost

so i checked out the wiki because i have shipped everything except for one thing
and apparently that was salmonberry??? that you get from bushes??? in the spring??? I'm on summer year tree and I didn't know you could harvest those, i just thought it was for decoration ;W;


----------



## Alienfish

^that was me too i had no idea where to get em lmao. i do need ancient seed for stuff though so hope i can harvest crap soon.

blech stupid dwarf scroll pop up todaaaay please


----------



## Sgt.Groove

Yeah, thats true, but wouldnt some new crops be nice?


----------



## visibleghost

Darius-The-Fox said:


> Yeah, thats true, but wouldnt some new crops be nice?



yes, and they are coming (src), but why should it be steam only stuff? it doesn't make any sence lmao


----------



## Alienfish

lencurryboy said:


> yes, and they are coming (src), but why should it be steam only stuff? it doesn't make any sence lmao



indeed, as people mentioned steam is just the game host.. like yeah you have achievements and cards tbh that is enough for me?


----------



## Sgt.Groove

Yeah, that all true, its just odd for me to play steam without exclusives :3
But the game is really good, what new crops are they adding?


----------



## LethalLulu

Oooh, these updates are gonna be juicy.

"Secrets" I see?  Yass


----------



## visibleghost

Darius-The-Fox said:


> Yeah, that all true, its just odd for me to play steam without exclusives :3
> But the game is really good, what new crops are they adding?



haven't been said yet... I personally hope we get more fruit trees, I'd love to see pear trees and stuff :0


----------



## Alienfish

Holy **** just got that witch event i almost fell off my chair dat laughter....


----------



## uwuzumakii

Hey, just wondering, but has anyone heard of the "unexplained" easter egg that nobody has found yet? Some speculate that it's related to the three statues you get from the boxes.


----------



## Alienfish

^nope ;o

and yay got all crops shipped and 1 mill earned achievements yay!


----------



## inkling

Darius-The-Fox said:


> :3 When i said steam exclusive stuff, I meant some cool trees or cool crops only available on the Steam version :3



i feel like this would be unfair and make a lot of people bitter. i mean this isn't microsoft vs sony its just an indy game that actually has integrity so ya..


----------



## oath2order

Darius-The-Fox said:


> :3 When i said steam exclusive stuff, I meant some cool trees or cool crops only available on the Steam version :3



Dude that sounds like a terrible idea.


----------



## Alienfish

^#killthetopic

Aha, well better work on relationships, finally got the 4th dwarf scroll so i can talk to that thing lol. and fishing.


----------



## visibleghost

http://upload.farm/1B2MT6
i did this thi ng ayy look @ my farm


----------



## Alienfish

level 68??? goddamn ur good man.
also jfc that some nice organization on stuff!!!


----------



## oath2order

I took a break from the game idk why


----------



## LethalLulu

lencurryboy said:


> http://upload.farm/1B2MT6
> i did this thi ng ayy look @ my farm



Oh, that's so cool!!  I did the same thing.  I will use this when I actually make a nice looking farm, haha.

http://upload.farm/1B2QYe


----------



## visibleghost

LethalLulu said:


> Oh, that's so cool!!  I did the same thing.  I will use this when I actually make a nice looking farm, haha.
> 
> http://upload.farm/1B2QYe



how tf did you get to level 205 in the skull cavern........,,.. have you installed a mod that lets you stop time or have you just absolutely Destroyed everything omg


----------



## LethalLulu

lencurryboy said:


> how tf did you get to level 205 in the skull cavern........,,.. have you installed a mod that lets you stop time or have you just absolutely Destroyed everything omg



Yah I did have a mod that stopped time.  Although I've gotten really far vanilla.  I usually bring like 300 bombs, and 300-500 rocks for stairs.  I don't know my record.  I should try again and see how far I can get lol.

I know people have gotten to floor 400+ vanilla.


----------



## visibleghost

LethalLulu said:


> Yah I did have a mod that stopped time.  Although I've gotten really far vanilla.  I usually bring like 300 bombs, and 300-500 rocks for stairs.  I don't know my record.  I should try again and see how far I can get lol.
> 
> I know people have gotten to floor 400+ vanilla.



do those ppl even spend 1 second on each floor omg

i usually bring around 20 super bombs and 20 regular bombs lmao....


----------



## LethalLulu

lencurryboy said:


> do those ppl even spend 1 second on each floor omg
> 
> i usually bring around 20 super bombs and 20 regular bombs lmao....



I usually took a mix of the two biggest, too.


----------



## Alienfish

hjssdjf stupid legendary fishes i s2g.


----------



## Cudon

LethalLulu said:


> Yah I did have a mod that stopped time.  Although I've gotten really far vanilla.  I usually bring like 300 bombs, and 300-500 rocks for stairs.  I don't know my record.  I should try again and see how far I can get lol.
> 
> I know people have gotten to floor 400+ vanilla.


Floors after 100 better be filled to the brim with iridium. Like can't imagine there being only a few rocks per floor at that point. 

I personally never bring bombs cuz I'm a lazy bum who forgets which has lead to me building up a collection of bombs that have just stacked up :x


----------



## visibleghost

bombs are the love of my life i swear i would only have gotten to like level 30 without them.. but because i blow so much sht up i get way too much stone lmao ive sold a lot just to get rid of it. i think i have 3 full 999 stacks of rock, i don't rly need more /:


----------



## Alienfish

yeah bombs are the best also dat feeling when you chop down most of your useless trees.


----------



## visibleghost

i wish we had a "process all" thing at the blacksmith where you could leave all your geodes with clint then come get them from a chest the next day or something smh i hate having to process like 150 geodes !!


----------



## LethalLulu

lencurryboy said:


> i wish we had a "process all" thing at the blacksmith where you could leave all your geodes with clint then come get them from a chest the next day or something smh i hate having to process like 150 geodes !!



There's actually mods for processing geodes fast.  I plan on getting that since I have like 400 geodes OTL


----------



## Alienfish

LOL that Shane cutscene and the Joja video competition I can't stop laughing


----------



## Sgt.Groove

So many strawberries... (ive got over 1k XD)


----------



## Cudon

lencurryboy said:


> i wish we had a "process all" thing at the blacksmith where you could leave all your geodes with clint then come get them from a chest the next day or something smh i hate having to process like 150 geodes !!


Yeah I spent like good 10-20min opening the 600 geodes I had bought :x


----------



## Alienfish

Dinomates said:


> Yeah I spent like good 10-20min opening the 600 geodes I had bought :x



yeah and the bag space when you forget to put stuff for shipping lol x)

but yeah that or they can make bigger backpacks even the largest one is too small xD


----------



## visibleghost

Moko said:


> yeah and the bag space when you forget to put stuff for shipping lol x)
> 
> but yeah that or they can make bigger backpacks even the largest one is too small xD



i just sell stuff to clint in his shop, he buys most stuff you can get from the geodes.


----------



## Alienfish

yeah true but still lmao ;; wish they make it even bigger 

also tfw when you forget to give that forest statue that berry sjkdfdfgfg


----------



## visibleghost

yeah i wish the inventory could get bigger too honestly..

also 2day when i woke up penny had randomly changed the kitchen floor to something super ugly. im sry penny but im going to have to change that ;W;


----------



## Alienfish

xD aww that kinda sucks glad elliott never done that.. yet knock on wood


----------



## Cudon

Moko said:


> xD aww that kinda sucks glad elliott never done that.. yet knock on wood


Oh he will do that, beware. 

It sucks that when you change wallpapers or flooring you don't get the old one back :x Seb ****ed me over by changing the bedroom flooring once to smth trashy.


----------



## visibleghost

lol i think im going to keep a few good looking wallpapers and floorings around in a  chest just in case she changes something again


----------



## Alienfish

lencurryboy said:


> lol i think im going to keep a few good looking wallpapers and floorings around in a  chest just in case she changes something again



yeah same lol just waiting now lol

also damn i still need that rare seed fruit thing ugh totally forgot i needed to grew two of em ahahh


----------



## visibleghost

Moko said:


> yeah same lol just waiting now lol
> 
> also damn i still need that rare seed fruit thing ugh totally forgot i needed to grew two of em ahahh


didnt u clone it with the seed machine thingy :0


----------



## Alienfish

lencurryboy said:


> didnt u clone it with the seed machine thingy :0



no lol cause i keep forgetting that crap o well unless you can grow em in greenhouse better wait another year mango


----------



## Cudon

lencurryboy said:


> didnt u clone it with the seed machine thingy :0


Can the sweet berry thing be cloned? It's technically not a fruit or anything and it has special seeds like trees so?? Although you can clone the ancient fruit but I dunnoo


----------



## Alienfish

no idea wiki only says you can't make like artisan goods from it :0


----------



## visibleghost

you can clone the sweet gem berry seeds, i do that all the time lol. and you can grow them in a greenhouse. i'm doign that lol my greenhouse is pretty much only ancient fruit, sweet gem berries and star fruits


----------



## Alienfish

lencurryboy said:


> you can clone the sweet gem berry seeds, i do that all the time lol. and you can grow them in a greenhouse. i'm doign that lol my greenhouse is pretty much only ancient fruit, sweet gem berries and star fruits



thanks, better buy one once they start sell again ;; and ya didn't know u could


----------



## visibleghost

apparently my pig can walk on water lol


Spoiler: why


----------



## radical6

when will i get a void egg my chickens love me!


----------



## visibleghost

^ just wait  )x i've gotten the witch event like 3 times lm ao


----------



## uwuzumakii

Does anyone know of anything I could do in Stardew Valley? It's mid-winter, and it's kinda made me stop playing since I can't think of anything to do or I've already done everything I can. HELP ME PLEASE!!!


----------



## Eldin

BongoTheElf said:


> when will i get a void egg my chickens love me!



Also make sure to keep checking the travelling cart. I'm halfway through Year 2 and haven't gotten the event yet, but a while back I just got lucky and got the egg there.


----------



## LillyKay

BluePikachu47 said:


> Does anyone know of anything I could do in Stardew Valley? It's mid-winter, and it's kinda made me stop playing since I can't think of anything to do or I've already done everything I can. HELP ME PLEASE!!!



Concentrate on friendship building, mining, foraging, if you have veg and fruits make preserves/jam/jelly and wine/juice.

- - - Post Merge - - -



BongoTheElf said:


> when will i get a void egg my chickens love me!



I am also waiting for these. I am on 1 Spring year 3 on the first file and mid-Summer year 2 on the second file but have not yet got one and the traveller’s cart hasn't sold one in any of my two files.
*UPDATE:* Just got the witch!

- - - Post Merge - - -



lencurryboy said:


> apparently my pig can walk on water lol
> 
> 
> Spoiler: why
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 172937



Lol, magical pig!


----------



## visibleghost

BluePikachu47 said:


> Does anyone know of anything I could do in Stardew Valley? It's mid-winter, and it's kinda made me stop playing since I can't think of anything to do or I've already done everything I can. HELP ME PLEASE!!!



I like focusing on designing my farm and changing stuff up (like moving buildings, planning crop fields etc.)
also mining, building friendship, fishing, designing your house, finishing achievements and stuff !!!


----------



## Alienfish

lencurryboy said:


> I like focusing on designing my farm and changing stuff up (like moving buildings, planning crop fields etc.)
> also mining, building friendship, fishing, designing your house, finishing achievements and stuff !!!



yeah, catching legendary fishes for each season as well if you can.

also like ur new sig


----------



## visibleghost

^yeah u can do that if you enjoy suffering and being frustrated :< i tried to  catch some legendary fish earlier and i swear i got it on the hook at least 20 times but i couldnt catch it ...

also thx B)


----------



## Cudon

lencurryboy said:


> ^yeah u can do that if you enjoy suffering and being frustrated :< i tried to  catch some legendary fish earlier and i swear i got it on the hook at least 20 times but i couldnt catch it ...
> 
> also thx B)


I dunno man, personally had very few problems with the legendary fishes at lvl 10 with the cork thing and a fishing buff. It was really underwhelming actually, I took like 10 of those corks thinking I'd go through them trying to catch The Legend but I got him on first try??? Like what the hell I had more trouble with like catfish or smth :/


----------



## visibleghost

Dinomates said:


> I dunno man, personally had very few problems with the legendary fishes at lvl 10 with the cork thing and a fishing buff. It was really underwhelming actually, I took like 10 of those corks thinking I'd go through them trying to catch The Legend but I got him on first try??? Like what the hell I had more trouble with like catfish or smth :/



What The ***
how


----------



## Cudon

lencurryboy said:


> What The ***
> how


Yea I dunno, weird considering that I took like 15 min to catch the crimson fish. You'd think a harder fish would take me longer. But I dunno I prob got lucky w it. He didn't dart around too badly.


----------



## Alienfish

lencurryboy said:


> ^yeah u can do that if you enjoy suffering and being frustrated :< i tried to  catch some legendary fish earlier and i swear i got it on the hook at least 20 times but i couldnt catch it ...
> 
> also thx B)



yeah i got the glacier guy the other day so gunna try for the thing in the sewers i think

also just saying to peeps can press e to throw away non-legendary fishes (the leg. ones has a tiny crown on them in the fishing bar)


----------



## visibleghost

lol what
i caught the angler first try?? it was so easy ??? omg........


----------



## Alienfish

anglerfish can go die smh oh well gotta wait for next fall mango ._.


----------



## Bjork

This game looks so good, how have I been paying it dust for months? 

I've never used Steam before but now I might consider...


----------



## Alienfish

Bjork said:


> This game looks so good, how have I been paying it dust for months?
> 
> I've never used Steam before but now I might consider...



GET IT.

also god i hate level up fishing when you're at 8.. this mango


----------



## uwuzumakii

I'm about to break the 2 million gold mark, so that's pretty cool. BUT WINTER WON'T LEAVE! I JUST WANT SPRING!!! I NEED MY 'SNIPSSSSSSSSSS!!!!


----------



## Alienfish

BluePikachu47 said:


> I'm about to break the 2 million gold mark, so that's pretty cool. BUT WINTER WON'T LEAVE! I JUST WANT SPRING!!! I NEED MY 'SNIPSSSSSSSSSS!!!!



YES FREAKING WINTER AH THANK GOD GREENHOUSE THOUGH

also finished mr. qi quests finally lol, got one of those shells from demetrius so i could do it haha totally forgot about it! and soon fishing 10 i hope :0


----------



## visibleghost

im dying ... penny asked if i wanted another child on the 7th of fall. and it's the 23rd now.. and 7+14 is 21.. and my baby still isn't born.. . .. rip baby .......

also i got a trident from fishing and omg it's the funniest weapon ever. when you use it it looks like you're just stabbing the monster with a giant fork really quickly.


----------



## Alienfish

lencurryboy said:


> im dying ... penny asked if i wanted another child on the 7th of fall. and it's the 23rd now.. and 7+14 is 21.. and my baby still isn't born.. . .. rip baby .......
> 
> also i got a trident from fishing and omg it's the funniest weapon ever. when you use it it looks like you're just stabbing the monster with a giant fork really quickly.



what they can ask for it while you are pregnant? :0

haha cool wep i want .0


----------



## visibleghost

Moko said:


> what they can ask for it while you are pregnant? :0
> 
> haha cool wep i want .0


well i mean im not the one who is pregnant, penny is.. but she wasnt already pregnant lol we had our first child in like spring or something. i'm not really sure why the baby hasn't been born yet but Well Anyways......,


----------



## Alienfish

hmm might be you got the thing during another night event? that kinda sucks they can do that though :0


----------



## Cudon

Moko said:


> what they can ask for it while you are pregnant? :0
> 
> haha cool wep i want .0


I think len meant that his kid died the dramatic cockblocked by event death, rip. It shouldn't make the kid totally unavailable though, I got a second chance a few weeks after the miscarriage lol.


----------



## Alienfish

Dinomates said:


> I think len meant that his kid died the dramatic cockblocked by event death, rip. It shouldn't make the kid totally unavailable though, I got a second chance a few weeks after the miscarriage lol.



yeah might be that then and yeah i had luck with mine fortunate enough...


----------



## visibleghost

Dinomates said:


> I think len meant that his kid died the dramatic cockblocked by event death, rip. It shouldn't make the kid totally unavailable though, I got a second chance a few weeks after the miscarriage lol.



yeah but there wasnt even an event!! the only thing happening on that day was that it was robin's birthday... smh i hope i can get anither child


----------



## Alienfish

lencurryboy said:


> yeah but there wasnt even an event!! the only thing happening on that day was that it was robin's birthday... smh i hope i can get anither child



damn glitchy then, i mean i know they can do if there is an event like witch or that crop fairy or such but yeah i hope too, sounds too weird otherwise :0


----------



## Cudon

lencurryboy said:


> yeah but there wasnt even an event!! the only thing happening on that day was that it was robin's birthday... smh i hope i can get anither child


It can happen if you complete a bundle or get some other random event too


----------



## Alienfish

Dinomates said:


> It can happen if you complete a bundle or get some other random event too



Yeah right, I meant overnight stuff in general :0 Also I hope I can get 10 fishing soon, god this grinding.


----------



## visibleghost

i might have fainted (as in not gone to bed in time) the nght before the 21st so thag might have caused it lmao..


----------



## Irarina

Hiya, I am about to start to play this game. Anyone can help me regarding giving *easy* gifts to the town folks? I read some guides but they made my head spinning.

Thank you c:


----------



## Alienfish

lencurryboy said:


> i might have fainted (as in not gone to bed in time) the nght before the 21st so thag might have caused it lmao..



oww.. yeah might have cause it maybe??

- - - Post Merge - - -



Irarina said:


> Hiya, I am about to start to play this game. Anyone can help me regarding giving *easy* gifts to the town folks? I read some guides but they made my head spinning.
> 
> Thank you c:



You can always buy ready-made dishes from the Saloon such as pasta, pizza and stuff as well as pick up stuff from the ground, "foraging". And some people like mining stuff such as the stones (jade, ruby etc.)

As for the guides, they simply tell you which one is love>worst (best to worst gifts and neutral ones). Really avoid giving the bad/worst one cause they can lower the friendship. 

For example Penny;

She *loves* certain wares that gives the most points toward friendship such as diamonds, sunfish etc. but easier more general likes are dandelions, eggs, saloon food and stuff gives a little less points but still does it for increasing friendship. There are also general likes/loves lists with a few exception.

http://stardewvalleywiki.com/Penny

http://stardewvalleywiki.com/Social#Universal_Likes

I mostly use this page for guides and stuff when it comes to gifts and stuff.

And once you get the watering can and hoe from Clint's shop you can buy seeds for growing crops outside, buy as many as you can afford and don't forget to water them.


----------



## KarlaKGB

salmonberries which pop up halfway through spring. save them up, dont ship them cuz they're basically worthless.
there are plenty of townspeople who like them and they make for ez gifts. see the link below for the list of villagers that like them
http://stardewvalleywiki.com/Salmonberry


----------



## uwuzumakii

KarlaKGB said:


> salmonberries which pop up halfway through spring. save them up, dont ship them cuz they're basically worthless.
> there are plenty of townspeople who like them and they make for ez gifts. see the link below for the list of villagers that like them
> http://stardewvalleywiki.com/Salmonberry



Yea I collected about 160 of 'em and I sold all of 'em cuz why not? I ended up getting about 1,000 gold.


----------



## Alienfish

BluePikachu47 said:


> Yea I collected about 160 of 'em and I sold all of 'em cuz why not? I ended up getting about 1,000 gold.



yeah, never thought of them but ya they are good to have..

also this tedious fishing even with soup ugh


----------



## uwuzumakii

Moko said:


> yeah, never thought of them but ya they are good to have..
> 
> also this tedious fishing even with soup ugh



Just keeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeep trying! You will surely get it at some point! I'm rooting for you!


----------



## Alienfish

BluePikachu47 said:


> Just keeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeep trying! You will surely get it at some point! I'm rooting for you!



obrigada : > 

yeah i hope too but the xp amount bruh this gonna take years plus i never get rainy spring days ****


----------



## Cudon

Moko said:


> obrigada : >
> 
> yeah i hope too but the xp amount bruh this gonna take years plus i never get rainy spring days ****


Use a rain totem? :0 And if you wanna get lvl 10 fishing without grinding I'd just recommend trying to catch all fish. I got it to 10 with just finishing my fish collection.


----------



## Alienfish

Dinomates said:


> Use a rain totem? :0 And if you wanna get lvl 10 fishing without grinding I'd just recommend trying to catch all fish. I got it to 10 with just finishing my fish collection.



yeah i only have purple cucumber and the legendary fishes left so yeah i just spamfish everyday x)

:0 good idea i'll see if i have one or the recipe :3 tanks


----------



## lostineverfreeforest

This comic fits Stardew Valley just as well as Harvest Moon haha


Spoiler


----------



## uwuzumakii

lostineverfreeforest said:


> This comic fits Stardew Valley just as well as Harvest Moon haha
> 
> 
> Spoiler



That was pretty accurate to what I did with Abigail. I'd just give her amethyst after amethyst and due to the game's lack of AI, she always loved it! Then we had two kids that I never talk to.


----------



## lostineverfreeforest

BluePikachu47 said:


> I'd just give her amethyst after amethyst and due to the game's lack of AI, she always loved it!



Characters have predetermined likes and dislikes. I use a combination of the wiki & this Steam guide for reference.


----------



## Alienfish

what didn't my post get in last night

yeah i got the legend fish anyways last night used a trout soup so i could have a shot, didn't take too long : D now to wait for summer and fall ahah


----------



## Irarina

Moko said:


> oww.. yeah might have cause it maybe??
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> 
> 
> You can always buy ready-made dishes from the Saloon such as pasta, pizza and stuff as well as pick up stuff from the ground, "foraging". And some people like mining stuff such as the stones (jade, ruby etc.)
> 
> As for the guides, they simply tell you which one is love>worst (best to worst gifts and neutral ones). Really avoid giving the bad/worst one cause they can lower the friendship.
> 
> For example Penny;
> 
> She *loves* certain wares that gives the most points toward friendship such as diamonds, sunfish etc. but easier more general likes are dandelions, eggs, saloon food and stuff gives a little less points but still does it for increasing friendship. There are also general likes/loves lists with a few exception.
> 
> http://stardewvalleywiki.com/Penny
> 
> http://stardewvalleywiki.com/Social#Universal_Likes
> 
> I mostly use this page for guides and stuff when it comes to gifts and stuff.
> 
> And once you get the watering can and hoe from Clint's shop you can buy seeds for growing crops outside, buy as many as you can afford and don't forget to water them.





KarlaKGB said:


> salmonberries which pop up halfway through spring. save them up, dont ship them cuz they're basically worthless.
> there are plenty of townspeople who like them and they make for ez gifts. see the link below for the list of villagers that like them
> http://stardewvalleywiki.com/Salmonberry




Thanks for the info! Definitely will keep this in mind.


----------



## Alienfish

You're welcome, the wiki is really good for keeping track of who loves/hates which gifts and such :3 And I remembered to buy that seed this time too hah.


----------



## visibleghost

i'm on the second of winter year 3 and penny asked if i wanted to have another baby. i'm glad i got another chance, hah, i will make sure to go to bed early on the 18th so the baby doesn't mysteriously disappear again :0


----------



## visibleghost

ok so this is late but i jsut saw this tweet (link) and omg !!!!! windmills!! and sheds!! this sounds super cool ;W;

alsooo i reached level 84 in the skull cavern. i ate one of those lucky meals, had the best luck day and then i went there. i skipped like over 40 floors by jumping into holes :0


----------



## zeoli

Hey!!!
I have stardew valley and I'm excited since Sebby and I just adopted our first child B)
I can't help but squee every time Sebby mentions getting a car on his motorcycle for the child later on.

It's just an adorable line!!


----------



## Alienfish

Oliy said:


> Hey!!!
> I have stardew valley and I'm excited since Sebby and I just adopted our first child B)
> I can't help but squee every time Sebby mentions getting a car on his motorcycle for the child later on.
> 
> It's just an adorable line!!




yeah i love those quotes they give you : D i'm married to elliott and i love his poetry pickup lines <3

and yeaaaassss soon summer i hope damn i need them feeshes..

@len congrats dood i don't think i ever got that far. :0

but ugh i hate how that casino dude on the far right in the back is glitched because you have like all display boxes over him lol when you need to talk


----------



## visibleghost

Moko said:


> yeah i love those quotes they give you : D i'm married to elliott and i love his poetry pickup lines <3
> 
> and yeaaaassss soon summer i hope damn i need them feeshes..
> 
> @len congrats dood i don't think i ever got that far. :0
> 
> but ugh i hate how that casino dude on the far right in the back is glitched because you have like all display boxes over him lol when you need to talk



yeah, the shop right?? you can still shop there but it's really annoying haha )x


----------



## Alienfish

lencurryboy said:


> yeah, the shop right?? you can still shop there but it's really annoying haha )x



yeah it is and you can't move the boxes either from what i assume so.. yeah what were they thinking


----------



## visibleghost

so for some reason some of my slime have escaped and started a new life in the big pond on my farm. i can't really reach them with my sword so idk, i guess they get to live there or something... 


Spoiler: why is this happening







also my child wasn't born. not sure why because there is no event going on and i made sure to not faint in the few days before the baby was due. idk. next time penny asks i will make sure to not faint a single time from when she asks until the day it is due. if that doesn't work i'll just give up on having a second child......., i really hope he fixes this baby stuff ):<


----------



## Alienfish

reminds me i still need to buy a stable lmao me is lazy.

and yeah this baby things sucks really just glad i got mine.. 

and aww cute slimes though XD

and yeah stupid casino shop i cant even open it lmfao


----------



## visibleghost

Moko said:


> reminds me i still need to buy a stable lmao me is lazy.
> 
> and yeah this baby things sucks really just glad i got mine..
> 
> and aww cute slimes though XD
> 
> and yeah stupid casino shop i cant even open it lmfao



why do you not have a stable omg the horse is the best thing that has ever happened to me

and!!! if you stand facing the shop and right click you'll be able to open the shop.


----------



## Alienfish

cause im too busy fishing like a nooooob but yah i need to get stuff for it

ahh thanks i will try that stupid ?things !!


----------



## inkling

so i've been seducing Harvey and im currently at 5 hearts with him. He wants to get to know me better. But I think I want to start to get to know Elliot better first, and then go from there lol. Harvey is pretty down to earth, while elliot is more of a beautiful dreamer lol. Yet, I dont really wanna take him out of his cute lil cottage at the beach...i just need to get him at 5 hearts and then we'll see lol


----------



## visibleghost

i have way too many girl- and boyfriends hel p 

i just want to get to level ten w everyone but i feel kind of bad about having so many bfs and gfs


----------



## Alienfish

inkling said:


> so i've been seducing Harvey and im currently at 5 hearts with him. He wants to get to know me better. But I think I want to start to get to know Elliot better first, and then go from there lol. Harvey is pretty down to earth, while elliot is more of a beautiful dreamer lol. Yet, I dont really wanna take him out of his cute lil cottage at the beach...i just need to get him at 5 hearts and then we'll see lol


elliott 5lyf, he's the best hippie in town :'D

yeah i should probably give the 'boo-kays' to more peeps i guess but ugh lazy also i need to build things lol


----------



## visibleghost

my second child was FINALLY born. after 2 failed pregnancies she was born and i got the achievement and another ugly child to throw in the air. lmao. anyways that was such a bother. he really needs to fix the pregnancy bugs smh


----------



## inkling

Moko said:


> elliott 5lyf, he's the best hippie in town :'D
> 
> yeah i should probably give the 'boo-kays' to more peeps i guess but ugh lazy also i need to build things lol



i donno he said some sappy line and i suddenly became less interested in him. im more interested in sebastian now


----------



## Cudon

inkling said:


> i donno he said some sappy line and i suddenly became less interested in him. im more interested in sebastian now


Dont do it sebastian is just ''FUUUCKKK THA SYSTEM'' & ''Lol I'm so antisocial lemme mention it again''.


----------



## uwuzumakii

OK U KNO WUT!!! IM GETTIN REEL FED UP W/ THIS GAME!!! IM JUS CHILLIN, BUT THEN SINCE ALL THE NPCS ARE ALL ******** AND HAVE SCRIPTED DIALOGUE, IM LIEK, "HEY, CONCERNEDAPE, *WHERES THE ****ING MULTIPLAYER?!?!"* Seriously, though. I get that they have their own lives, but you can't promise something and not deliver. So, pick up the pace, PLEASE! I really wanna make some BTB with my hundreds of iridium bars!


----------



## visibleghost

BluePikachu47 said:


> OK U KNO WUT!!! IM GETTIN REEL FED UP W/ THIS GAME!!! IM JUS CHILLIN, BUT THEN SINCE ALL THE NPCS ARE ALL ******** AND HAVE SCRIPTED DIALOGUE, IM LIEK, "HEY, CONCERNEDAPE, *WHERES THE F***ING MULTIPLAYER?!?!"* Seriously, though. I get that they have their own lives, but you can't promise something and not deliver. So, pick up the pace, PLEASE! I really wanna make some BTB with my hundreds of iridium bars!



cchhiilll out dood it's coming.


----------



## KarlaKGB

BluePikachu47 said:


> OK U KNO WUT!!! IM GETTIN REEL FED UP W/ THIS GAME!!! IM JUS CHILLIN, BUT THEN SINCE ALL THE NPCS ARE ALL ******** AND HAVE SCRIPTED DIALOGUE, IM LIEK, "HEY, CONCERNEDAPE, *WHERES THE F***ING MULTIPLAYER?!?!"* Seriously, though. I get that they have their own lives, but you can't promise something and not deliver. So, pick up the pace, PLEASE! I really wanna make some BTB with my hundreds of iridium bars!



i think ur actually ********


----------



## Alienfish

BluePikachu47 said:


> OK U KNO WUT!!! IM GETTIN REEL FED UP W/ THIS GAME!!! IM JUS CHILLIN, BUT THEN SINCE ALL THE NPCS ARE ALL ******** AND HAVE SCRIPTED DIALOGUE, IM LIEK, "HEY, CONCERNEDAPE, *WHERES THE F***ING MULTIPLAYER?!?!"* Seriously, though. I get that they have their own lives, but you can't promise something and not deliver. So, pick up the pace, PLEASE! I really wanna make some BTB with my hundreds of iridium bars!



cool turt it's coming when it's coming maaan.

also all this hardwood. die.


----------



## uwuzumakii

OH. MY. F***ING. GOD!!! I FINALLY DID IT!!! I FINALLY CAUGHT THE LEGEND!!! It took me a couple tries, but I did it! I F***ING DID IT!!! Also, I have a question about the farm animals. Do you need to keep petting them or whatever causes the little hearts every day, or can I stop after they've reached maximum hearts with me? Cuz i just wanna get in, grab the stuff, and get out without having to pet every single farm animal. BUT I CAUGHT THAT D*** FISH ONCE AND FOR ALL! Another question, I know that the other legendaru fish can only be caught once, but I've heard that there's a glitch or something that you can catch it multiple times? I'd really like to know if this is true or not because the Legend sells for like 13K gold a fish, so, I'd REALLY like to know. Also, sorry for all the screaming and Capslock in this post, I'm just so exited and happy that I caught the Legend!


----------



## Cudon

BluePikachu47 said:


> OH. MY. F***ING. GOD!!! I FINALLY DID IT!!! I FINALLY CAUGHT THE LEGEND!!! It took me a couple tries, but I did it! I F***ING DID IT!!! Also, I have a question about the farm animals. Do you need to keep petting them or whatever causes the little hearts every day, or can I stop after they've reached maximum hearts with me? Cuz i just wanna get in, grab the stuff, and get out without having to pet every single farm animal. BUT I CAUGHT THAT D*** FISH ONCE AND FOR ALL! Another question, I know that the other legendaru fish can only be caught once, but I've heard that there's a glitch or something that you can catch it multiple times? I'd really like to know if this is true or not because the Legend sells for like 13K gold a fish, so, I'd REALLY like to know. Also, sorry for all the screaming and Capslock in this post, I'm just so exited and happy that I caught the Legend!


Grats. Also as far as I'm aware you can do that with animals if you let them out cuz being outside will make them happy. During winter you gotta pet though cuz they'll get unhappy easier


----------



## uwuzumakii

Dinomates said:


> Grats. Also as far as I'm aware you can do that with animals if you let them out cuz being outside will make them happy. During winter you gotta pet though cuz they'll get unhappy easier



So their hearts can go down? That sucks. :/


----------



## Cudon

BluePikachu47 said:


> So their hearts can go down? That sucks. :/


Yeah my pets lost like a heart during the first week of winter. Or was it half a heart? Idr


----------



## uwuzumakii

Dinomates said:


> Yeah my pets lost like a heart during the first week of winter. Or was it half a heart? Idr



Oh well. That's the least of my worries, because my funds are getting a bit low for my liking...


----------



## Alienfish

grats! i still need crimsonfish, angler and then that purple cucumber variation thing lol XD

also bleh i hope they fix that casino thing, or are there like ONE spot you can click on? :/


----------



## Cudon

Moko said:


> grats! i still need crimsonfish, angler and then that purple cucumber variation thing lol XD
> 
> also bleh i hope they fix that casino thing, or are there like ONE spot you can click on? :/


I think it might have to do with how you fullscreen the screen?? Like I always press at the corner of the window but theres the button for enlargement in the main menu and I'm pretty sure it's better to use that. Like it scales up better or smth I dunno.


----------



## Alienfish

Dinomates said:


> I think it might have to do with how you fullscreen the screen?? Like I always press at the corner of the window but theres the button for enlargement in the main menu and I'm pretty sure it's better to use that. Like it scales up better or smth I dunno.



ah so i should try it fullscreen? might do that then, thanks ^^ still it's kinda dumb to place stuff there at first and then no option to move it


----------



## visibleghost

moko omg just right click. it lets you interact with everything no mattr where you click on the screen.


----------



## Alienfish

lencurryboy said:


> moko omg just right click. it lets you interact with everything no mattr where you click on the screen.



i tried.. welll have to try again thennn :/


----------



## Alienfish

got the crimsonfish ayyyy just angler and super cucumber now !

also about my stardrop i put in Music so i got a p fun message there XD

and about casino i tried on fullscreen mode and it worked a bit better at least you could open the shop eventually...


----------



## Alienfish

ayy fishing level 10 finally yesssss !

now to find that purple cucumber thing.


----------



## Mothership

I caught two of the Legend fish one right after the other, so either that was a glitch or it IS possible to catch more that one of them. I haven't tried to catch another of any of the other legendary ones tho.


----------



## uwuzumakii

So my garlic and cauliflower finished growing today. I woke up to two MASSIVE cauliflower and got like 22 cauliflowers from each. Now I just need to grow giant watermelons and giant pumpkins. My new baby... lizard? I named him T-rex. I've also taken up cooking, because I'm trying get all of the achievements, and the friendship ones seem a bit overwhelming right now and I don't have the patience to play Journey of the Prairie King a million times until I can beat it.


----------



## Cudon

BluePikachu47 said:


> So my garlic and cauliflower finished growing today. I woke up to two MASSIVE cauliflower and got like 22 cauliflowers from each. Now I just need to grow giant watermelons and giant pumpkins. My new baby... lizard? I named him T-rex. I've also taken up cooking, because I'm trying get all of the achievements, and the friendship ones seem a bit overwhelming right now and I don't have the patience to play Journey of the Prairie King a million times until I can beat it.


Ughh you reminded me of having to finish the cooking chievo. I'm literally one season away from it cuz I need tomatoes but I just can't stand playing through the whole spring right now.. Haven't touched the game in like a month soon. 

Also I'm jelly y'all have the dinosaur. It's one of the artifacts I never got and was trying to grind :x

And yeah Journey of the Prairie King can suck it. No way in hell am I beating it with no deaths.


----------



## visibleghost

i really want a dragon but )): i havent been able to find an egg ):


----------



## Mothership

@ lencurryboy......I want one, too, but no dinosaur egg for me either   Stupid, uncooperative RNG.


----------



## visibleghost

Mothership said:


> @ lencurryboy......I want one, too, but no dinosaur egg for me either   Stupid, uncooperative RNG.



yeah im just digging up the mountain every day, hoping to get one )x


----------



## Alienfish

i get dino eggs literally 24*7 lol

and yeah that prairie game is so annoying i hate dual wasd/arrow stuff ugh.

yeah i still need a buncha recipes and queen sauce can go suck it.


----------



## visibleghost

Moko said:


> i get dino eggs literally 24*7 lol
> 
> and yeah that prairie game is so annoying i hate dual wasd/arrow stuff ugh.
> 
> yeah i still need a buncha recipes and queen sauce can go suck it.


im really jealous i want a dinosaur so badly ;W;


----------



## Alienfish

visibleghost said:


> im really jealous i want a dinosaur so badly ;W;



yeah they are cute af, i have two so far because imma cheap skit.

finally built the stable soon-ish at least yay me xD and fall come on i need dat anglerfeersh


----------



## LethalLulu

Wow I completely dropped this game outta no where.  I'll probably go back to it soon enough lol.
Have there been any recent updates?
I still check every so often if any new secrets/easter eggs have been found as well.


----------



## Alienfish

should probably buy slime hatch stuff just cause goals but all these minerals and bars huuhuh lol.


----------



## Alienfish

got the slime hutch thing yay!

also anyone have tips for duggies or whatever they are called.. still need em to show up properly so i can finish goals..


----------



## Cudon

Moko said:


> got the slime hutch thing yay!
> 
> also anyone have tips for duggies or whatever they are called.. still need em to show up properly so i can finish goals..


I got them pretty easily from floors 10 - 20 and they appear in dirt. So you just walk over the dirt to lure them out.


----------



## Alienfish

Dinomates said:


> I got them pretty easily from floors 10 - 20 and they appear in dirt. So you just walk over the dirt to lure them out.



ahh thanks, some guides say it's past 20 as well so yeah i'll def. try that then :3 and yeah i think that's how they pop out for me you have to like walk over them rite?


----------



## Cudon

Moko said:


> ahh thanks, some guides say it's past 20 as well so yeah i'll def. try that then :3 and yeah i think that's how they pop out for me you have to like walk over them rite?


Ye, I might be remembering wrong but it's either 10-20 or 20-30


----------



## Alienfish

Dinomates said:


> Ye, I might be remembering wrong but it's either 10-20 or 20-30



Yeah I think they go around 6-30 or something as long as there are dirt patches there ^^ got it now though just need to kill the dust sprite though think i'm almost halfway there :3


----------



## inkling

i just planted 100 pumpkin seeds


----------



## Alienfish

inkling said:


> i just planted 100 pumpkin seeds



grats : D 

and yeah i finished duggies now i need to kill the dustcoal sprites think i'm at 327 last i checked lol


----------



## Alienfish

Ahh got the anglerfish finally, no more stupid fishing for now  and killed off all the dust sprites so got that too.

gonna take a break from the game now, nowhere near those achievements i have left and too lazy to start a file for the jojamart thing anyways


----------



## mogyay

i really need to get back into stardew! me waiting for shane will be rendered pointless if i don't even play it again!


----------



## Alienfish

mogyay said:


> i really need to get back into stardew! me waiting for shane will be rendered pointless if i don't even play it again!



lmao so no one gave shane as an answer! yes you do boo

but yeah i dont have all recipes and def. no idea if i have everything crafting so. and these museum rubbish thing too lazy to bother. and i need a new file for joja mart so


----------



## mogyay

Moko said:


> lmao so no one gave shane as an answer! yes you do boo
> 
> but yeah i dont have all recipes and def. no idea if i have everything crafting so. and these museum rubbish thing too lazy to bother. and i need a new file for joja mart so



i'm missing one thing from crafting achievement but i just can't find another ancient seed :/


----------



## Alienfish

mogyay said:


> i'm missing one thing from crafting achievement but i just can't find another ancient seed :/



further than me at least aha ._. i still miss a ****ton from the museum so idek if i will ever get that lol.


----------



## Cudon

Ughhh I've been taking too long of a break as well but the days in SV get so long and so boring when you're literally just running around looking for fossils aaaa


----------



## Alienfish

Dinomates said:


> Ughhh I've been taking too long of a break as well but the days in SV get so long and so boring when you're literally just running around looking for fossils aaaa



ikr or just trying to grow stuff or crap aha


----------



## inkling

i got a giant pumpkin!


----------



## Alienfish

inkling said:


> i got a giant pumpkin!



grats : D 

ugh i should probably try collecting like a crapton of geodes just cause but meh too much effort XD


----------



## Aali

haven't played in 6ever

I might restart since I went in blind and did horrible according to dead-granpa


----------



## Jade_Amell

Yeah, I stopped playing after a while. I kinda wanted to wait for updates but it seems it won't happen any time soon BUT it isn't a big deal because of how much things ConcernedApe is adding. Oh and there is now official merchandise!  

http://www.theyetee.com/stardewvall...al&utm_source=twitter.com&utm_campaign=buffer


----------



## visibleghost

^ omg i rly want the map aaa ;w;


----------



## Alienfish

dang i really want the shirts now and yeah the map looks smashin'

i wish i had more effort to try and collect what i still need for museum and craft stuff but nah that's taking a break now lol


----------



## Alienfish

Soo.. I just got the Polyculture achievement(where you have to ship 15 of each) so I assume they don't count rare or ancient fruits like the sweet gem berry and such :/ i highly doubt i grew 15 ea of them.


----------



## Cudon

Moko said:


> Soo.. I just got the Polyculture achievement(where you have to ship 15 of each) so I assume they don't count rare or ancient fruits like the sweet gem berry and such :/ i highly doubt i grew 15 ea of them.


Yeah they dont count flowers either, only the main crops.


----------



## Alienfish

Dinomates said:


> Yeah they dont count flowers either, only the main crops.



ah i see, thanks cause i got a bit surprised when the game beeped about it : D neato though

ugh so all artifacts i have left are really rare digging shizz oooh yay.


----------



## visibleghost

look i got the Kool Ufo on the save screen thingy !!



Spoiler: ultra rare okie


----------



## Cudon

I've been playing a bit again. Moving closer to summer so I can finally get the last ingredient for my recipes. Killed all the hunting goals too. 

Honestly bored to **** with the game now. Doing nothing but filling my greenhouse with ancient fruit so I can maybe reach 10m someday, prob won't though since that'd require me to play multiple years of doing literally nothing. Also occasionally looking for digspots but they're so rare outside of winter. Reaally hating it :/


----------



## ams

This game has taken over my life.

- - - Post Merge - - -



mogyay said:


> i'm missing one thing from crafting achievement but i just can't find another ancient seed :/



I found a second one pretty easily by using the burglar ring and mass killing bugs on floors 10-20 in the mines.


----------



## strawberrigod

I've been playing stardew valley more lol whenever I first got it I blew myself out on it because I didn't have wifi for like 4 days and played it offline. I had 48 hours logged into it after the 3rd day of playing  It was kind of sad, but good game!


----------



## inkling

Dinomates said:


> I've been playing a bit again. Moving closer to summer so I can finally get the last ingredient for my recipes. Killed all the hunting goals too.
> 
> Honestly bored to **** with the game now. Doing nothing but filling my greenhouse with ancient fruit so I can maybe reach 10m someday, prob won't though since that'd require me to play multiple years of doing literally nothing. Also occasionally looking for digspots but they're so rare outside of winter. Reaally hating it :/



awww, i think you beat the game!


----------



## visibleghost

i'm in fall again and i just planted around 150 sweet gem berries lmaooo

i don't mind doing the same stuff every day, i actually really like the repetitive aspect of the game, but it would be nice to get some new stuff soon ;w;


----------



## Cudon

inkling said:


> awww, i think you beat the game!


Ya but I didn't 100% it yet. Gotta finish the musem etc etc


----------



## Alienfish

Yeah digspot sucks should probably try and get fishing treas cause the last museum crap.. the rarities are insane lol


----------



## Cudon

Sheila said:


> Yeah digspot sucks should probably try and get fishing treas cause the last museum crap.. the rarities are insane lol


Getting the fishing treasures was insanely easy tbh. Took like a few hours to get the 2 I didn't have. The digspots can suck it tho


----------



## Alienfish

Dinomates said:


> Getting the fishing treasures was insanely easy tbh. Took like a few hours to get the 2 I didn't have. The digspots can suck it tho



yeah idk i just hate fishing so much lmao could always get a new file for the jojamart crap tho


----------



## Mothership

I agree...finding those last few artifacts is a major pain! I'm in winter of year three and just need 5 more to complete the Museum, but, instead of finding one I need, I keep getting repeats over and over......bleah.  I think the RNG in this game needs tweaking....
it's waaay too random.


----------



## Cudon

Mothership said:


> I agree...finding those last few artifacts is a major pain! I'm in winter of year three and just need 5 more to complete the Museum, but, instead of finding one I need, I keep getting repeats over and over......bleah.  I think the RNG in this game needs tweaking....
> it's waaay too random.


One of the artifacts I need is literally 4% unlike the others at 1%, yet I keep getting rarer stuff when trying to get it. gg


----------



## Mothership

Now in Spring of year four. STILL need 3 more artifacts for the Museum....gaaaaah. Soooooo tedious and boring trying to find those...stupid RNG is being mean to me


----------



## inkling

i unlocked the casino!


----------



## Alienfish

Mothership said:


> I agree...finding those last few artifacts is a major pain! I'm in winter of year three and just need 5 more to complete the Museum, but, instead of finding one I need, I keep getting repeats over and over......bleah.  I think the RNG in this game needs tweaking....
> it's waaay too random.



ye and they need to make the overall stuff that is rare more common and more common stuff a bit more rare idek not gonna do those for now that for sure


----------



## Cudon

I seriously am getting so ****ed over by rng. I have doubles of literally every artifact except the last 2 I need and one of em is ****ing 4% instead of 1% or smth ))


----------



## LethalLulu

Reminds me of my struggles in Terraria with an item that has a 1 in 10,000 drop rate haha.  .01% drop rate babyyyy.    Of course, these enemies that would drop said item appeared a lot more often than the holes in Stardew.  I think the 1% chance is fine, but it does get annoying.  When they release more content, it'll feel more fitting since it won't feel like "grinding".

Edit - I forgot to mention that in one of my Terraria playthroughs, I actually got that extremely rare item about 20 minutes into the game.  Needless to say, I did freak out lol.


----------



## lostineverfreeforest

News on patch 1.1

Turns out he isn't superhuman, go figure.


----------



## GaudiumInfinitus

lostineverfreeforest said:


> News on patch 1.1
> 
> Turns out he isn't superhuman, go figure.



Wow, that's a LOT of stuff for 1.1! I got back into SV a few weeks ago, but dropped it again. Might wait for 1.1 to come out and give it another go.


----------



## Celestefey

Looking for some advice here!
I'm trying to mine for some gold ores as quite a few of the items I want to craft now require gold bars and I want to upgrade my tools. I'm aware it's possible to get golden ores from level 80+ of the mines. I managed to reach level 80 the other day but stupid me forgot to bring any food with me so I ended up passing out AND I got the golden ores I did manage to find stolen and I forgot the last 10 levels of the mine. SO I attempted it again - same thing happened. Just tried again tonight and same thing happened. I'm guessing because the enemies in the lower levels of the mine must be a lot more powerful, or maybe I'm using a weaker weapon, I'm not sure. It's becoming really frustrating and frankly it's making mining to be more of a chore than something I enjoy. I really want to get the golden ores but I'm not having any luck. Does anyone have any tips on how I can get through the level 80+ mines a bit easier? 

ALSO I am horrendous at fishing ingame like I've tried a few times and I can't seem to get the knack of keeping the green bar where the fish is. I think it's because I have a bad laptop trackpad... That's making it harder to click and stuff.


----------



## Alienfish

^there are various mods for fishing but yeah i agree that mechanic you either learn at once or never haha ><


----------



## visibleghost

Celestefey said:


> Looking for some advice here!
> I'm trying to mine for some gold ores as quite a few of the items I want to craft now require gold bars and I want to upgrade my tools. I'm aware it's possible to get golden ores from level 80+ of the mines. I managed to reach level 80 the other day but stupid me forgot to bring any food with me so I ended up passing out AND I got the golden ores I did manage to find stolen and I forgot the last 10 levels of the mine. SO I attempted it again - same thing happened. Just tried again tonight and same thing happened. I'm guessing because the enemies in the lower levels of the mine must be a lot more powerful, or maybe I'm using a weaker weapon, I'm not sure. It's becoming really frustrating and frankly it's making mining to be more of a chore than something I enjoy. I really want to get the golden ores but I'm not having any luck. Does anyone have any tips on how I can get through the level 80+ mines a bit easier?
> 
> ALSO I am horrendous at fishing ingame like I've tried a few times and I can't seem to get the knack of keeping the green bar where the fish is. I think it's because I have a bad laptop trackpad... That's making it harder to click and stuff.



for the fishing thing it really needs practise, but if it's hard (especially w/ the clicking thingy) maybe you sshould get the easier fishing mod that i have heard exists ? lol i think it should show up if you google it but i'm not sure, i think a few users in this thread have used it so ;;;W;;

and with the gold !!!! same thing happened to me it's really annoying but just keep trying ;W; 
bringing a good weapon, some food and uh idk being sure to go home before you're about to die are my only real tips. good luck !!


----------



## Alienfish

^yeah i've found one that just makes it easier to reel in and one that just lets you reel in by a click but you must still click if u want the chests :3


----------



## inkling

lostineverfreeforest said:


> News on patch 1.1
> 
> Turns out he isn't superhuman, go figure.



i thought it was funny bc he actually got a lot done in a short period of time.


----------



## visibleghost

i'm looking forward to the update a Lot. haven't played in a while but i'm sure the update will add more stuff to do !!


----------



## Alienfish

visibleghost said:


> i'm looking forward to the update a Lot. haven't played in a while but i'm sure the update will add more stuff to do !!



ye i really hope they fix digging and fishing stuff as for museum things grah


----------



## visibleghost

What I'm looking forward to the most is probably the new buildings that will be added. I'm actually a bit worried about what will happen with my relationships with Shane and the blue haired girl (I forgot her name, sorry) when they become available for marriage... hopefully it won't be messed up, hah.

I wish he would add a way for us to become best friends with marriage candidates without being girlfriends or boyfriends with them. I dislike cheating on my wife ):


----------



## visibleghost

HEEYYYY UPDATE ON 1.1 PROGRESS

http://stardewvalley.net/update-on-1-1-progress-2/

i am super excited tbh i rly love the look of them. only big problem is that i'll have to choose just one of them, i want to try them all ;w; oh well. when the update comes out i'll definitely start another save


----------



## Alienfish

Ah dangit lol well i could always start anew due to the jojo mart crapperino lol


----------



## visibleghost

nooo the jojo thingy seems so boring )): u just need so much money hhh


----------



## Alienfish

visibleghost said:


> nooo the jojo thingy seems so boring )): u just need so much money hhh



ikr lmao might be worth the achieve though i don't think i will get 100% anyways due to the artifact crap hhhh


----------



## visibleghost

yeah.., )::

idk i dont care abt those achievements a lot and i just want to play the game in a fun way !!!!

i'm rly looking forward to the new farm buildings too. hopefully there will be something better than a barn to have my wine production in hhhh


----------



## Alienfish

fair enough and yeah i hope they fix the rarity thing aside from getting lucky with fishing smh


----------



## shunishu

video interview with the developer
+ some new video footage of the update..
he's pretty cute ^^;


----------



## lostineverfreeforest

Been putting off the game until the update, can't wait to get hooked all over again!


----------



## visibleghost

hi i just caught th glacierfish and i swear it took three minutes in that same minigame thingy until i finaLLY caught it...,, anyway  now i have Finalyl caught it


----------



## Alienfish

visibleghost said:


> hi i just caught th glacierfish and i swear it took three minutes in that same minigame thingy until i finaLLY caught it...,, anyway  now i have Finalyl caught it



grats and yeah i remember some of those pesky fishes being butts even to find aah.


----------



## frio hur

i try to stay away and keep going back.

summer of year 10.


----------



## radical6

voted for stardew valley for the golden toystick award or whatever
overwatch took home a lot of my votes tho


----------



## ChocoMagii

I'm almost done with the community centre. Just need a rabbit's foot. 4 rabbits later and trips to the merchant. Still none. 7 years in game T_T


----------



## Cudon

ChocoMagii said:


> I'm almost done with the community centre. Just need a rabbit's foot. 4 rabbits later and trips to the merchant. Still none. 7 years in game T_T


They only drop feet at a certain affection level I believe. Could that be it? Also holy **** 7 years in and you're only now finishing the community stuff?? Not tryna diss or anything but damn.

Anyway been getting back into grinding the artifacts again. Second year doing only artifacts and I still lack the last 2.


----------



## visibleghost

ChocoMagii said:


> I'm almost done with the community centre. Just need a rabbit's foot. 4 rabbits later and trips to the merchant. Still none. 7 years in game T_T



kill the green monsters in the skull cavern. they drop rabbit feet


----------



## Alienfish

Cudon said:


> They only drop feet at a certain affection level I believe. Could that be it? Also holy **** 7 years in and you're only now finishing the community stuff?? Not tryna diss or anything but damn.
> 
> Anyway been getting back into grinding the artifacts again. Second year doing only artifacts and I still lack the last 2.



damn gl with those i should work on those but tbh too lazy to get back into it now anyways, could do a new file for jojamart but.. nah i probably wont get the cook and crafting achievement where you need to do stuff anyways lol


----------



## visibleghost

HEY  hAS anyone else downloaded the 1.1 beta? !!!!


----------



## KarlaKGB

gonna play it this weekend


----------



## Mothership

Version 1.1  will be ready on Monday!  That was a very short beta time!


----------



## lostineverfreeforest

Spoiler: Stardew Valley 1.1 Changelog



*New Features*


Shane and Emily are now available to marry. They each have new events, music, and more!
Spouses now have a unique outdoor area and behavior on the farm.
You can now choose from 5 different farm maps at character creation. Each map is focused on a different skill area.
Standard Farm - The original Stardew Valley farm.
Riverland Farm - Lots of water, good for fishing.
Forest Farm - Foraging opportunities and a unique weed that always drops mixed seeds.
Hill-top Farm - Has a small mineral deposit from which ores spawn, including a unique geode-bearing ore.
Wilderness Farm - Bats and Golems spawn at night.
"Shed" building... An empty room that can be decorated, filled with kegs, etc.
"Mill" building... Can be used to turn wheat into flour and beets into sugar overnight.
A new quest that can be started after the Community Center or JojaMart quest arc is complete. The new quest results in a new "magical construction" feature available from the Wizard's Tower. The new quest is triggered when you enter the Railroad area.
Added several new locations that are related to the above quest. "Junimo Hut" building (Magical Construction). Junimos will harvest crops within a certain distance of the hut, instantly transporting the harvest back to the hut for you to gather at your convenience.
"Earth Obelisk" building (Magical Construction). A permanent warp totem to the mountains.
"Water Obelisk" building (Magical Construction). A permanent warp totem to the beach.
"Gold Clock" building (Magical Construction). Prevents weeds from spawning and fences from decaying on your farm.
You can now move your buildings via Robin's construction menu.
New house upgrade from Robin that adds a cellar to your house and teaches you the "cask" crafting recipe. In the cellar, you can use Casks to age cheese and alcohol, increasing their quality.
"Iridium-star" level quality is now attainable for aged goods and fruit. (2x value)
NPC's now appreciate quality level in gifts, but it only has an effect on gifts they "like" or "love".
Added Coffee, a spring/summer crop, and Coffee Bean. The bean acts as the produce and the seed, similar to sunflowers.
5 Coffee beans can be added to a Keg to make coffee.
Honey can be placed in a keg to make mead.
Void eggs can be placed in mayonnaise machines to make void mayonnaise.
2 new fish, "Void Salmon" and "Slimejack"
You can now choose to color your chests with one of 20 color options.
Evil Shrines, where you can make offerings in exchange for dark magic.
Divorce. You can file from a little book in mayor's house.
You can now wallpaper the little hallways in your upgraded house.
When you beat Journey Of The Prairie King, you can now start over in a harder mode, keeping your upgrades and coins.
2 new "Lost Books"
Krobus now sells a "Return Scepter"... a tool which acts as a permanent warp totem to the farm.
Giving someone a gift on their birthday will never make your spouse jealous.
Pierre now sells a "Catalogue" furniture item that can be used for unlimited free access to all wallpapers and floors.
Robin now sells a "Furniture Catalogue" furniture item that can be used for unlimited free access to nearly all furnitures.
*Bug Fixes*


Wild plums are now labeled as fruit.
Grandpa's Shrine should now always properly give the reward for reaching 4 candles.
Fixed issue where gathering an item with the "botanist" profession would fail if the inventory was full, even though the gold-level item was present in the inventory.
Slime charmer ring should now protect against giant slimes
You can no longer tap a stump
Fixed Joja Warehouse graphic issue in winter
"Check action"-mapped keys should now work to attach bait to a rod.
Rain ambient sound should no longer play in Sandy's Oasis under any conditions.
Your baby should now be properly born, even if you pass out in the mines on the eve of the birth.
Moonlight Jellies engagement crash
Galaxy sword should now be truly unloseable
You can no longer lose hay to a hopper because you have no silo.
You can no longer plant fruit trees off the farm.



Screenshots of the new farm maps


----------



## Mothership

Hmmm...gonna be hard to choose one map. Each one seems to have it's good, and bad, points.

I'm liking the fishing one the most atm, but that might change after I start playing on Monday.


----------



## KarlaKGB

the new maps dont have that much space for stuff like buildings


----------



## brutalitea

I created a new save and picked the forest farm.

Both of my saves are still in spring year 1 lol


----------



## visibleghost

KarlaKGB said:


> the new maps dont have that much space for stuff like buildings



yeah that's true. i chose the forest map as it is one of the maps with more space, heh. the fishing one seems like hell to me tbh but yeah maybe some ppl like it


----------



## frio hur

huzzah update.


----------



## radical6

THERES A MULTIPLAYER STARDEW VALLEY MOD!!!!


----------



## visibleghost

kallie said:


> THERES A MULTIPLAYER STARDEW VALLEY MOD!!!!



what
link plz


----------



## Alienfish

Ahh they finally fixed that stupid jealousy thing thank goodness.

Might pick **** up again when I get a new computer mouse, those new maps seem interesting plus I need to do Joja mart lmao


----------



## visibleghost

i spent a whole bunch of money but when i get enough i'll definitely build the super expensive thing that makes fences not decay. not because it's super necessary (it's definitely a giant waste of money) but because it's Pretty Cool honestly


----------



## lostineverfreeforest

I'm glad he bothered to add some money sinks. Once you get your starfruit/keg operation up and running the money just pours in with very little to spend it on.


----------



## LillyKay

I can't wait. I have been playing Beta but I am waiting for the 'real' thing to go live. Does anyone know *what time* it will go live? I am GMT+1 and tried leaving Beta (7am) but when I loaded the game it still hand't gone live... yet. I suppose a few more hours won't kill me.


----------



## KarlaKGB

LillyKay said:


> I can't wait. I have been playing Beta but I am waiting for the 'real' thing to go live. Does anyone know *what time* it will go live? I am GMT+1 and tried leaving Beta (7am) but when I loaded the game it still hand't gone live... yet. I suppose a few more hours won't kill me.



i expect it'll be evening GMT cuz he's based in north america


----------



## LillyKay

KarlaKGB said:


> i expect it'll be evening GMT cuz he's based in north america



Thanks Karla 

I feared it might be the case but hoped 3rd Oct might mean midnight his time . Anyways, the wait is almost over. I will continue playing on Beta until then. Thank goodness I took 3 week leave!


----------



## mogyay

I'm excited to binge it again, it's been too long. ShaneXMog together finally


----------



## Alienfish

mogyay said:


> I'm excited to binge it again, it's been too long. ShaneXMog together finally



ayy grats gurl and yeah whenever i get a working mouse i'm gunna pick **** up again i think  (sadly mine decided to p much die rn and im a bit broke so ugh )


----------



## Mothership

*stares at Concerned Ape*

C'mon! I wanna play it already


----------



## LillyKay

Sigh, I have spent all day giving my house a thorough clean to keep my mind busy...


----------



## lostineverfreeforest

Who here plans to start a new game? I haven't even reached the end of year 3 on my original save so I figure I'll get that done first. Took a break from playing with the idea of waiting until 1.1, a shame it took longer than planned but today's finally the day!


----------



## Mothership

I had gotten to year 4 on my main file, but I deleted that awhile ago because I wanted to start over for various reasons. Then, I heard that the update was expected this Fall so I decided to wait for that. It's been difficult to wait because I love the game and want to play it NOW, but I think it will be well worth it when 1.1 is finally up.

I've been repeatedly staring at each new map, trying to decide which one I want. Each one has it's good, and bad, points.

Which one are you all going to start with?


----------



## Alienfish

Idek yet, haven't had much time to play tbh. I'll probably look it up soon though, would be nice to get back into the game :3 And yeah I done p much all I can on my first save, not gonna bother with all the recipes and cooking stuff and let's not get into finding rare stones...


----------



## lostineverfreeforest

http://stardewvalley.net/stardew-valley-v1-1-changelog/

It's out!


----------



## Mothership

Yep! Just started my new file on the Riverland map! Decided to try that one first.


----------



## LillyKay

lostineverfreeforest said:


> Who here plans to start a new game? I haven't even reached the end of year 3 on my original save so I figure I'll get that done first. Took a break from playing with the idea of waiting until 1.1, a shame it took longer than planned but today's finally the day!



I will be. I am in year 4 on my main file but I intend to start two different ones because I need a design challenge and a couple of those maps are going to give me that challenge!


----------



## mogyay

i'm starting again. looking forward to sinking another 50 hours or whatever was in my last file!


----------



## Alienfish

mogyay said:


> i'm starting again. looking forward to sinking another 50 hours or whatever was in my last file!



I had 172 hours rip my life once again ;D


----------



## visibleghost

how many of u are going to get a divorce lmao


----------



## Alienfish

visibleghost said:


> how many of u are going to get a divorce lmao



not me, at least not on my first save file, i love elliott too much for that hah..


----------



## brutalitea

Sheila said:


> I had 172 hours rip my life once again ;D



Wow. My oldest file only has 6 hours on it.

My new one has 2 hours 50 minutes on it.


----------



## mogyay

Sheila said:


> I had 172 hours rip my life once again ;D



apparently i got to year 5 so i'm thinking 50 was probably a bit of a low guess LOL


----------



## frio hur

367 hours and 10 in game years. 

torn between keeping on with the current game or just rolling a new character.  

probably both, i like the look of the forest map.


----------



## mogyay

frio hur said:


> 367 hours and 10 in game years.
> 
> torn between keeping on with the current game or just rolling a new character.
> 
> probably both, i like the look of the forest map.



i really like the forest map but the fact that you can't remove certain bushes/trees was too much for me, i don't mind when they're around the edge but in the forest map they're in pretty awkward places.


----------



## frio hur

i expect it to annoy me in some way or another, but it might be a fun challenge


----------



## Mothership

Got to Spring 10 of yr one, then had to stop....stupid rl. Loving the Riverland map so far, but I'm having a hard time getting enough seeds for making Field Snacks. I finally found a maple seed, but it was too close to the river so it fell in it when I hit it w my pick 

Also I don't think my Easier Fishing mod is working, so I'll need to look into that.

Wooing Harvey again because he and my farmer girl Jade belong together.


----------



## KarlaKGB

mogyay said:


> apparently i got to year 5 so i'm thinking 50 was probably a bit of a low guess LOL



lol nolifer nerd


----------



## LillyKay

I had 4 files and 620 hours. I have deleted 3 and left the main one, fourth year married to Sebby. I am going to start 3 new ones. I tested river and liked it so I will start a new one; a forest one and I started playing Hilltop yesterday. I am finding it a challenge design-wise and loving it!


----------



## Alienfish

mogyay said:


> i really like the forest map but the fact that you can't remove certain bushes/trees was too much for me, i don't mind when they're around the edge but in the forest map they're in pretty awkward places.



Yeah probably not gonna pick that map.. Also the "challenge" part to it.. nah lol


----------



## visibleghost

i picked the forest map bc it is cute. havent gotten around to buildings or things like that yet, so maybe i'll regret my decision later but this far i like it. it's cute


----------



## MishMeesh

I'm a relatively new player and only have about 11 hours put into the game so far. I'm debating on if I should restart for the new update but I really just feel like I've picked up the momentum of the game with my boss-ass summer crops and finally got a silo and chicken coop up and running. I actually started the game a while ago but stopped playing to wait for the update because I wanted to romance Shane. But I didn't know about the different farm types/locations that could could be chosen at character creation.

EHHHHHHH

Maybe I'll just continue with this one and see where it goes. I can make a new save later and try a different farm type. It looks like I'm getting the new Shane cutscenes in my current save so hopefully that goes well.


----------



## lostineverfreeforest

MishMeesh said:


> I'm a relatively new player and only have about 11 hours put into the game so far. I'm debating on if I should restart for the new update but I really just feel like I've picked up the momentum of the game with my boss-ass summer crops and finally got a silo and chicken coop up and running. I actually started the game a while ago but stopped playing to wait for the update because I wanted to romance Shane. But I didn't know about the different farm types/locations that could could be chosen at character creation.
> 
> EHHHHHHH
> 
> Maybe I'll just continue with this one and see where it goes. I can make a new save later and try a different farm type. It looks like I'm getting the new Shane cutscenes in my current save so hopefully that goes well.



Much of the new content is end-game stuff, unless you want to play on a new map it won't be a big deal.


----------



## MishMeesh

lostineverfreeforest said:


> Much of the new content is end-game stuff, unless you want to play on a new map it won't be a big deal.



Ah okay, that's what it sounded like. I do really like the new farm maps, but I can certainly live with my layout now, especially since we can now move buildings around. I'll stick this one out.


----------



## Mothership

I'm loving my girl file on the Riverland map, but I wanted to try out the other maps. So, I started a guy file on the Forest map, played thru a week there and just wasn't "feeling it". Restarted, chose the Hilltop map and I like it better than the Forest one so I'll probably stick w it.


----------



## visibleghost

good news is that we can place buildings on grass now
yayyyy !!!!


----------



## KarlaKGB

do u mean grass as in the stuff u cut for fodder, or grass as in the non-tillable areas


----------



## visibleghost

KarlaKGB said:


> do u mean grass as in the stuff u cut for fodder, or grass as in the non-tillable areas



the  non-tillable areas lol


----------



## lostineverfreeforest

Version 1.11 is out -


Spoiler: Changelog




Farm bulidings can now be placed in more areas, including on grass. 
All the new farm maps now provide some kind of fishing opportunity, although the Riverlands farm is still superior 
The Riverlands farm now has the potential to spawn splashing fish nodes and ore panning nodes. 
On the Riverlands and Forest maps, some bushes can be destroyed with an upgraded axe 
Digging spots now appear on the Farm, although less frequent as elsewhere. The Hill-Top farm quarry also has a chance of spawning them. 
Slime Egg prices increased (green to 1000g, blue to 1750g, red to 2500g, purple to 5000g) 
Placing a Wicked Statue in a slime hutch prevents the witch from cursing it. 
Mutant Bug Lair now replenishes itself a bit each day. 
On the Forest map, forage items have a chance to spawn on any grassy area, not just in the west.
*Bug Fixes:*

Price of Galaxy Dagger has been corrected to 35,000 (it was at 350,000) 
The Artisan Perk description has been corrected to reflect the actual bonus (it's 40% now, but the description still says 50%) 
Weeds in the Mutant Bug Lair no longer change with the season (and no longer turn to battery packs in the winter) 
Monsters in the mutant bug lair will now always be mutant... not revert to the standard grub/fly after saving and reloading. 
Meteorites can no longer land on top of stumps or boulders 
You can once again place buildings in the little shaded strip right below cliffs. 
Fixes a crash that could occur while saving after seeing a town improvement cutscene on the Wilderness farm. 
Forage no longer spawns under stumps. 
Spring onions and seasonal berries can be iridium quality with the botanist perk 
Truffles should no longer spawn in the water 
Pets can no longer walk down the cellar stairs into the void. 
The Outlaw boss in Journey Of The Prairie King will warp back to the center of the map if he happens to run too far off screen in either direction 
Coop animals can now actually produce higher quality produce, like they were supposed to 
You can no longer fill your watering can at a well that's in construction 
The forage berry bushes are now affected by the botanist perk 
Forage items shouldn't spawn in inaccessible places. 
When you reach level 5 or 10 in a skill, but haven't slept yet, it no longer shows your new profession as "Desperado" 
Fixed issue where lightning that struck an object on the farm would cause that object to "pop" into the current map when the current map was not the farm. 
Spouses will now speak to you when they come home on Friday nights. 
Trees can no longer spread off the map into the void, causing the game to start getting slower with each day. 
Minor convenience adjustments and bug fixes.


----------



## visibleghost

im in the middle of fall of year 1  in my new save file hhhh 

i didnt go to the dance thing in spring because i knew i wouldnt get anyone to dance with me hahhh sad life

my best friend atm is linus i think i have 4 hearts with him?? yeah. it is rLY weird to nlt have anyone who likes u... shane is so mean .... no one sends letters ....  i sleep alone i my bed ... )': 
anyways i think im gonna marry emily in  this save
yEee


----------



## NerdHouse

Extremely useful and awesome tool I found to help you plan out your farm!

Stardew Planner


----------



## Mothership

In Spring, yr two, atm. All I need for the Bundles are the duck feather, truffle (don't even have a pig yet) and red cabbage.

The day after I bought two rabbits the gypsy was selling the rabbit's foot, so I bought it. Figures. All that effort, and money, to get the deluxe coop was kinda a waste. At least the rabbits are cute 

Can't say that for the pigs. Those critters are UGLY! I just had the Deluxe Barn built, so I'll be buying a pig soon. hopefully, it will quickly find a truffle for me.


----------



## MayorBlueRose

I am only in fall year one and Im torn between Sam and Alex and they're both at 4 hearts, think im leaning towards Alex.  

my house is upgraded so i now have a kitchen and proper bedroom! 
Also have a chicken coop and got a copper pickaxe. 

Fall is definatly my favourite season so far!


----------



## Samansu

I made it all the way to year 2 and married Elliott, but I stopped playing when I heard that he was working on an update. I will be restarting as soon as 1.1 launches, and I am super excited! ^-^ Harvest Moon is one of my favorite game series, and Stardew Valley is an amazing homage to it with a lot of fun new stuff! ^-^


----------



## Samansu

Wait! I just saw that the update is live! Woot! Back to Stardew Valley I go! ^-^


----------



## Mothership

My duck gave me a feather...yay! I bought a pig, but she won't find truffles til she grows up.

I am really liking my Riverland farm  I put my coop and barn between my house and the exit to the mountains. All I needed for fencing was 2 fence pieces and one gate across each bridge area. The rest of the animal pasture is enclosed by the river.

I've had Harvey at 10 hearts for awhile now. I've seen all his events, and I have the Mermaid's Pendant. I'll probably give it to him after the Flower Dance.

I've caught all the fish except for the two new ones. Finding the artifacts is still a major pain and I'm still finding way too many duplicates. I hope that issue gets addressed and adjusted at some point.


----------



## Akira-chan

Ok but sebby? Cutest? Yes or Yes? Gonna marry tf outta him i̶f̶i̶s̶t̶o̶p̶p̶l̶a̶y̶i̶n̶g̶m̶y̶s̶t̶i̶c̶m̶e̶s̶s̶n̶g̶e̶r̶a̶n̶d̶o̶t̶h̶e̶r̶s̶t̶u̶f̶f̶x̶d̶


----------



## frio hur

^ i married seb on my main save, he can be really cute.


----------



## Samansu

frio hur said:


> ^ i married seb on my main save, he can be really cute.



What is he like after you get married? I ended up marrying Elliott, but I want to marry someone else when I restart. ^-^


----------



## frio hur

i haven't played another character long enough to get them in a relationship so i can't compare to other spouses.  seb can still be an edgelord at times, but he will help out with chores and give gifts.


----------



## Samansu

frio hur said:


> i haven't played another character long enough to get them in a relationship so i can't compare to other spouses.  seb can still be an edgelord at times, but he will help out with chores and give gifts.



Well at least he helps out with the chores! Elliott very rarely does that. He is cute and says romantic things all the time, but doesn't do much otherwise. :C


----------



## frio hur

spouses will also cook sometimes, took me this long to realize seb never did cause i only keep things i cooked in the fridge.  so all he's ever given me is the odd coffee.  and yup seb will repair fences, feed the animals, water crops, fill the cat's water dish and look after the kids.

are you giving elliott gifts and kissing him? the wiki says they only help if they're happy.  
i make sure to kiss seb everyday and give him lots of gifts.


----------



## Samansu

frio hur said:


> spouses will also cook sometimes, took me this long to realize seb never did cause i only keep things i cooked in the fridge.  so all he's ever given me is the odd coffee.  and yup seb will repair fences, feed the animals, water crops, fill the cat's water dish and look after the kids.
> 
> are you giving elliott gifts and kissing him? the wiki says they only help if they're happy.
> i make sure to kiss seb everyday and give him lots of gifts.



Oh! I didn't know that about the cooking, so I will have to keep that in mind. Yeah I have been giving him one of his favorite gifts and kissing him every day. I think he might just be lazy! XD Ah well! Could be worse I suppose!


----------



## frio hur

anyone else wanna just rant about clint?


----------



## Samansu

frio hur said:


> anyone else wanna just rant about clint?



Haha! In what way? I find him pretty irritating personally, but I will let you start! ^-^


----------



## Mothership

Clint's not so bad.....except when he decides to NOT be working on a day I want him to upgrade one of my tools.


----------



## visibleghost

i feel kinda Awkward abt his massive crush pn emily bc im planning in marrying emily in my second playfile....,, hhh


----------



## matt

I plan to buy this on the PS4 when it releases.


----------



## Alienfish

frio hur said:


> anyone else wanna just rant about clint?



yes his bad work hours and days off etc. lol


----------



## frio hur

Spoiler



so on my main save it's summer of year 11.  

i've been married to seb for 7 years had a couple kids with him and it's all fine and good.  i'm friends with everyone and cause of the update getting new heart events with some of them. 

like emily.

if you haven't seen all the heart events with her i'll won't spoil it, but the last one ended with clint thinking there was more going on between me and emily.  

and i'm just sitting here wondering where the option to say "clint, i'm married to sebastian.  you know this you were at the wedding. and today is also the anniversary of said wedding that happened 7 years ago.  emily is a friend, that's it.  ask her out already." was.


----------



## Samansu

frio hur said:


> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> so on my main save it's summer of year 11.
> 
> i've been married to seb for 7 years had a couple kids with him and it's all fine and good.  i'm friends with everyone and cause of the update getting new heart events with some of them.
> 
> like emily.
> 
> if you haven't seen all the heart events with her i'll won't spoil it, but the last one ended with clint thinking there was more going on between me and emily.
> 
> and i'm just sitting here wondering where the option to say "clint, i'm married to sebastian.  you know this you were at the wedding. and today is also the anniversary of said wedding that happened 7 years ago.  emily is a friend, that's it.  ask her out already." was.



Bahaha! That is hilarious! ^-^ Oh the limitations of AI!

- - - Post Merge - - -

He is pretty irritating in general though! Like, for real, just ask her out!


----------



## Believe

highly considering buying this!! Can someone maybe just sway me a bit more? I love animal crossing but I only play it with tons of time traveling cause I hate waiting for the next day to come. I know you can just go to the next day over and over with going to bed which really drew me to this game. Anything else that's similar to ACNL?


----------



## frio hur

=^o.o^=


----------



## brutalitea

Believe said:


> highly considering buying this!! Can someone maybe just sway me a bit more? I love animal crossing but I only play it with tons of time traveling cause I hate waiting for the next day to come. I know you can just go to the next day over and over with going to bed which really drew me to this game. Anything else that's similar to ACNL?



Both really chill games. Building friendships with other villagers. Fishing. Gardening/Farming, decorating/expanding your home. Seasonal events (Flower Dance, Egg Festival, etc). Villagers have birthdays and giving them a gift on that day makes them super happy. Shoving stuff in your pockets (technically it's a backpack in SV) then selling them for money. You know how sometimes in ACNL some villagers ask you if you could find them something (a fruit, or something to decorate their home with, or a bug)? Also exists in SV as 'quests.'


----------



## Samansu

Believe said:


> highly considering buying this!! Can someone maybe just sway me a bit more? I love animal crossing but I only play it with tons of time traveling cause I hate waiting for the next day to come. I know you can just go to the next day over and over with going to bed which really drew me to this game. Anything else that's similar to ACNL?



Giving gifts to villagers, random item requests, fishing, foraging, planting trees and flowers, festivals/holidays, minigames, and freedom to do whatever you want day to day!

Seriously though, the game is very fun and I highly recommend it! If you get it and end up liking it I also highly recommend the Harvest Moon, Story of Seasons, and Rune Factory series'! They are all similar and all very good! ^-^


----------



## Believe

Thanks for the suggestions! Ill try it out


----------



## Mothership

AGH!! *bangs head on keyboard* finding those last few artifacts is agonizing and boring! Down to only needing 4 to have them all and I keep getting repeats of ones I've dug up dozens of times, or, even worse, more clay -_-  Bleah.


----------



## Samansu

Mothership said:


> AGH!! *bangs head on keyboard* finding those last few artifacts is agonizing and boring! Down to only needing 4 to have them all and I keep getting repeats of ones I've dug up dozens of times, or, even worse, more clay -_-  Bleah.



Ugh! Isn't that the worst! ;^; If only we could trade to help each other out!


----------



## frio hur

multiplayer is supposed to be a thing later.


----------



## Samansu

frio hur said:


> multiplayer is supposed to be a thing later.



Oh yeah I do remember that! Is trading supposed to be a thing though or just mini-games and hanging out together?


----------



## frio hur

i have no idea.  

think everyone was hyped for the last patch and what it added that we all kinda forgot we were getting multiplayer stuff later on.


----------



## uwuzumakii

I think that the new patch is pretty good, but I wish it included more early-game content. I'm still hyped for multiplayer.


----------



## goey0614

3rd year, maybe summer(can't remember because was stopped quite a some time)
Pretty much to say already gotten most of the stuff, best equipment, best sprinkles, buildings fully built,...only left some artifacts ...which is rng part...
Definitely a game that worth the money and time


----------



## Tobiume

♥ Man I loved Stardew Valley when I was still actively into it. The new update didn't leave much of an impression in my mind, but it was nice being able to choose Shane as a romantic interest.

I very much wish that the update had included more dialogue for everyone ): The charm wears off really quick in marriage.


----------



## frio hur

finally got a heart event with penny.  she asked me if i ever wanted to be a parent.  

i was playing my main 

/facedesk


----------



## Cheren

Marrying Shane was all I wanted out of this game when I first bought it, and let me tell you, dreams really do come true.


----------



## Samansu

I finally started a new file with the update and I am so in love again! I am in Fall of Year 1 and Sebastian is at 6 hearts now. Can't wait to marry him! <3 ^///^

I am loving the update personally! I like the new farm maps and am using the Hilltop map right now. It is fun to have more of a choice with the layout! I am super excited for multiplayer in the future though! I can't wait to see what it entails! <3


----------



## PixelSammie

I love this game, but I wish the community would stop demanding so many updates from the developer. I'm not talking about bug fixes but rather more gameplay demands.


----------



## Cai-crossing

Tobiume said:


> ♥ Man I loved Stardew Valley when I was still actively into it. The new update didn't leave much of an impression in my mind, but it was nice being able to choose Shane as a romantic interest.
> 
> I very much wish that the update had included more dialogue for everyone ): The charm wears off really quick in marriage.



*



Really?  I actually had the opposite effect-- At least being a harvest moon player, the dialogue after-marriage is so, so limited... And there's not really much interaction in them...

With stardew valley, not only was I able to have super rad adventure lesbians (my smol pastel farmer married Abby) but I get to give her a kiss every morning and she GIVES ME BOMBS and tells me how much she cares about me??  It's so cute and I love it so much.  The marriage dialogue is so so so so wonderful ; u ;

To each their own of course!! <3  It's just a huge step up from what I'm used to.  More dialogue options are almost always a welcome blessing in my book.  I just can't believe I can finally marry a girl AND give her smooches AND she helps on my farm, I'm so freaking overjoyed. 




​*


----------



## Warszawa

I super duper adore this game! I've put in a ton of hours already and will probably pick it back up again soon too. I'm also hoping for that multiplayer update soon... aaa


----------



## lostineverfreeforest

Still playing a day or two every other night as a way to wind down before bed. Sorry Animal Crossing, I still love you.


----------



## emmarielle

I love Stardew Valley! Don't have any games on my computer at the moment bc of storage issues but when I did I played way too much Stardew. I married Emily, she's so cute!


----------



## helloxcutiee

I've been trying to decide whether or not to buy this game for my PC or wait until it comes out on the Switch but I just bought it last night for my PC because Steam is having a huge summer sale on their games so it's only $8.99 right now until July 5th so for anyone wanting to buy this game might as well get it now while it's super cheap! I can't wait to finally play.


----------



## visibleghost

Helloxcutiee said:


> I've been trying to decide whether or not to buy this game for my PC or wait until it comes out on the Switch but I just bought it last night for my PC because Steam is having a huge summer sale on their games so it's only $8.99 right now until July 5th so for anyone wanting to buy this game might as well get it now while it's super cheap! I can't wait to finally play.



haha wasnt it like 10 or 11 dollrs before tho? so not a whole lot cheaper but it's still a very nice game so ppl should buy it lol


----------



## lostineverfreeforest

Helloxcutiee said:


> I've been trying to decide whether or not to buy this game for my PC or wait until it comes out on the Switch but I just bought it last night for my PC because Steam is having a huge summer sale on their games so it's only $8.99 right now until July 5th so for anyone wanting to buy this game might as well get it now while it's super cheap! I can't wait to finally play.



It's a hell of a deal even at its base price. Enjoy!


----------



## helloxcutiee

visibleghost said:


> haha wasnt it like 10 or 11 dollrs before tho? so not a whole lot cheaper but it's still a very nice game so ppl should buy it lol



It's original price is $14.99


----------



## phoenyx9

I just got this game as a gift for the ps4.  I'm looking forward too checking it out soon.


----------



## Marmoset

Helloxcutiee said:


> I've been trying to decide whether or not to buy this game for my PC or wait until it comes out on the Switch but I just bought it last night for my PC because Steam is having a huge summer sale on their games so it's only $8.99 right now until July 5th so for anyone wanting to buy this game might as well get it now while it's super cheap! I can't wait to finally play.



Buy it! It is worth it for sure.


----------



## BrinaLouWho

I think I have finally talked myself into buying this game c:


----------



## Irelia

I just got this game yesterday

well so I bought detention too. And detention got a little too scary for me to play at 3am and the transition from detention to stardew valley was interesting
I wasn't too enthralled with it but I only played like 10 mins so I'll force myself to play more and see if I like it


----------



## forestyne

*STARDEW VALLEY IS MY JAM*

its like an actually good harvest moon (the only _good_ harvest moon game was grand bazaar)


----------



## zeoli

I've beaten the game twice, first marrying Sebastion then marrying Elliot.  Personally though, my second playthrough was modded since I couldn't stand Elliot's default portrait.  I also downloaded and changed the graphics of the game.  Added some mods that made the game much more enjoyable for me!!!

I really love Sebby all over and after changing Elliot's portrait, I feel in love with his personality.

Since I have a new laptop, I'm trying to decide whether I want to move all my stuff over again or not for the game @v@.....
Maybe at least the portraits, the HQ portrait mod that also allows switching portraits with a click of a button, and maybe the graphic changes for the world.

I enjoyed the original graphics the first play through but I felt like graphic changes gave the game new life for me personally.  It made me want to play the game again since I usually don't like to play games over 100 times.


----------



## Weiland

When I get my new computer, I plan on buying it off Steam (I'll have to make a new account -- don't remember my old account's password). Either that or buy it on the Switch, not sure yet.
I already own it on PS4 and I *love* it.


----------



## visibleghost

Weiland said:


> When I get my new computer, I plan on buying it off Steam (I'll have to make a new account -- don't remember my old account's password). Either that or buy it on the Switch, not sure yet.
> I already own it on PS4 and I *love* it.



just curious why do u want it for another platform? :0 is it annoying to play on ps4 or do u just Feel Like It


----------

